# Anyone care to share their favourite music?



## zylon

While I'm waiting for SOMETHING to crash and burn so I can sort thru the ashes and pick up a bargain or two, I turn off the boob-tube, crank up the you-tube and listen to some tunes.

This being a money forum, it's only fitting to start off with some money blues.

A broke man can never be happy ~ a *lewdite* youtube

Money for nothing ~ with Clapton in USA

Money in my pocket (but I just can't get no love) *Dennis Brown*


----------



## zylon

*accordion - it's an acquired listen*

I've always liked accordion music; Bob and Hector do a bang-up job.

Cotton Fields Back Home - accordion duet.



> "Cotton Fields" is a song written by blues musician Huddie Ledbetter, better known as Lead Belly. It was also a #13 pop hit for The Highwaymen in 1961.
> 
> The song mentions that the fields are "down in Louisiana, just about a mile from Texarkana". This is geographically impossible, as Texarkana is about 30 miles north of the Louisiana border. While the meaning of the name is clear – a portmanteau of Texas, Arkansas, and Louisiana, Texarkana is actually not on the Louisiana border, as surveyers were off by 30 miles. ~Wiki


----------



## marina628

I like 70's and 80s music ,some country and lately my IPOD plays Bruno Mars ,Garth Brooks,Journey(I love Steve Perry) ,Lady Gaga ,Beyonce ,Black Eyed Peas and of course Abba Never goes out of style!I love Music!Can you believe vinyl is back??


----------



## crazyjackcsa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hp5TbQQTQA0

Corb Lund!


----------



## Rico

Money - Pink Floyd


----------



## zylon

marina628 said:


> ... and of course Abba Never goes out of style! ...


+1 ... thanks for the memory 

The Winner Takes It All ~ ABBA

4,714,559 views


----------



## KaeJS

Head Like a Hole by Nine Inch Nails

There's a money song for ya!


----------



## m3s

I love so many different varieties of music I couldn't possibly list it all and I like most of the stuff posted here. Lately I've been on a Mumford & Sons kick with the banjo and of course I can't say enough about Arcade Fire with the hurdy gurdy = best current live band


----------



## zylon

Good tunes everybody!

It's what I enjoy about music threads,
the great diversity of musical taste.

Fiddler on the roof - If I were a rich man

2,808,842 views



> "If I Were a Rich Man" is a song from the 1964 musical Fiddler on the Roof. It was written by Sheldon Harnick and Jerry Bock. The song is performed by Tevye, the main character in the musical, and reflects his dreams of glory.
> 
> The title is inspired by a 1902 monologue by Sholem Aleichem in Yiddish, Ven ikh bin Rothschild (If I were Rothschild), a reference to the wealth of the Rothschild family, although the content is quite different. The lyric is based in part on passages from Sholem Aleichem’s 1899 short story "The Bubble Bursts." Both stories appeared in English in the 1949 collection of stories Tevye's Daughters. ~Wiki


----------



## Toronto.gal

zylon said:


> The Winner Takes It All ~ ABBA


Love that song! How about these ones:

*1. Material Girl - Madonna* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CQHIP-38jA

*2. Let's Make Lots of Money - Pet Shop Boys*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JuHIRrt5lCI&feature=related

*3. Gold - Spandau Ballet* - [dedicated to Argonaut] 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSq8ZBdSxNU

*4. She Works Hard for the Money - Donna Summer*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09ZSKE38lTU

*5. Money’s Too Tight To Mention - Simply Red*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VUZKej3LoU

Fiddler on the Roof, a definite classic!

Cool thread Zylon, this forum just got more exciting. 

I love music from the 80's & 90's, ie: Disco.


----------



## sags

Our own Leonard Cohen wrote some beautiful songs.

I like these renditions by other artists..........

Antony...........If it be your will

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MDlMdu2gjw

Justin Timberlake and Matt Morris.............Hallelujah

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guL4KgkheoM

And who wouldn't love a duet by Sarah McLaughlin and Carlos Santana?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQ6vDCG-Ybs

Stand by Me.......performed totally by street musicians........awesome talent

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Us-TVg40ExM

And one last one..........an amazing guitar solo by Prince....what talent...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifp_SVrlurY


----------



## clovis8

Corb Lund is a great pick. Leonard Cohen is my all time favorite. I would also add;



Here Comes your Man by The Pixies

The Tragically Hip performing At The Hundredth Meridian

if I am ever in a bad mood and instantly want to be in a good mood;

BIRDHOUSE IN YOUR SOUL - THEY MIGHT BE GIANTS


----------



## sags

The one that I posted with the street musicians reminded me of a trip to Montreal and touring the subway system. At some of the stops, there was a musician playing......a saxaphone, a guitar and so on.

I thought it was delightful.

I wish our city had some musicians roaming around in the shopping areas.


----------



## m3s

The Hip is a good one. I was surprised to see Gord Downie with hair in that vid!


----------



## zylon

Toronto.gal said:


> Cool thread Zylon, this forum just got more exciting.


Glad you think so T-O.gal 

Enjoyed your selections; I listened to them all.

And speaking of gold ...
_RonPaulSongs_ WTSHTF

... play after the little ones are out of range


----------



## Spidey

I have extremely eclectic music tastes, but since there are some blues lovers here I'll offer Keb Mo's "My Baby Wants to go to France". I had never heard of him before but picked up the CD at the library and liked his music.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUpgCVwPr-8


----------



## zylon

*Amazing Grace* Native American Cherokee version by _Walela_


> Walela is a Native American trio of singers. The group was founded in 1997 by sisters Rita Coolidge and Priscilla Coolidge, with Priscilla's daughter Laura Satterfield as the third member. ~Wiki


~~~~~~~~~~~//~~~~~~~~~~

Rivers of Babylon - Boney M


> The song is based on the Biblical hymn Psalm 137, a hymn expressing the yearnings of the Jewish people in exile following the Babylonian conquest of Jerusalem in 586 BCE
> (...)
> It is one of a few pop songs whose lyrics come directly from the Bible ~Wiki


----------



## Toronto.gal

I like your musical commentaries Zylon! Who says M&M don't mix? [*m*oney & *m*usic]. 

You must have heard that Boney M's Bobby Farrell died recently? I loved this song: 

*1. Rasputin - Boney M* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvDMlk3kSYg

*2. Uptown Girl- Billy Joel*

"Uptown girl 
You know I can't afford to buy her pearls 
But maybe someday when my ship comes in 
She'll understand what kind of guy I've been 
And then I'll win." 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0d3oXHAnuIE&feature=related

*3. Diamonds Are a Girl's Best Friend* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PluRW3_FEt0&feature=related


----------



## zylon

@ *sags*: _Stand By Me_ - excellent video; over 30 million views!

@ *T-O.gal*: I didn't know that about Bobby - only 61? yikes

Buddy Greene at Carnegie Hall
"This is an excerpt from a Gaither show. 
Buddy is playing a Classical Medley on his harmonica"


----------



## marina628

I love this song by Bruno Mars 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjhCEhWiKXk


----------



## zylon

Marina, what a creative use of cassette tape 
I have a suitcase full of them ... never get unpacked.

James Last - Time to say goodbye
"_Time to Say Goodbye_, known as _Timeless_ in Europe, is Sarah Brightman's 
most popular album, released in 1997."


----------



## Toronto.gal

Very creative play indeed. 

My car is 11 years old with a cassette player; my friends laugh at me. 

I know most of MJ's songs, except I had never heard this one before:

*Money*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePzxmfXvWOw&feature=related

*Fleurs du Mal - Sarah Brightman*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B65CFK8YNuE&feature=related


----------



## calrest

I like a chillout or ambient. In recent times I like prefer a Trance music in my free time, especially british trio Above & Beyond. 

Something like this:
Above & Beyond - Home
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvCo55lKOHE&feature=related 
or
Above & Beyond - Hope
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWLFpW0mR6M&feature=related 

I LOVE this sound!


----------



## zylon

We Are Not Gonna Take Anymore ~ Steve Dore (Bio)


(click on image to enlarge)


----------



## m3s

That Bruno song is alright the first time... but I spent all day driving and to my horror couldn't plug in my iPod and I swear they played the same 5 artists all day on the radio while I flipped from station to station helplessly. That song, Gaga, Katy Perry, Black Peas and a horrible horrible version of Heart's song all day 

Watching http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXznl5S7ZbI to get it out of my memory


----------



## zylon

Alrighty then ... I did pick up a few penny-stock shares today; but am expecting to see better bargains in months ahead. Some share prices starting to dance on the 200 day moving average; sort of like a bewildered pup galloping along a thin crust of snow, then breaks through ... plows along for a bit, finds a firm stretch of snow, everything's fine; ... ooops - down it goes again; etc, etc.

Thanks everyone for the musical contributions; M & M for sure, T-O.gal 

Early Morning Rain ~ Ian & Sylvia w Gordon Lightfoot - (live 1986)



> Lightfoot composed the song in 1964, supposedly inspired by seeing off a friend at the Los Angeles airport some years previous. The lyrics suggest someone down on his luck, standing by an airport fence and observing the thunderous takeoff of a Boeing 707 jetliner. The general narrative of the song can be taken as a sort of jet-age musical allegory to a hobo of yesteryear lurking around a railroad yard, attempting to surreptitiously board and ride a freight train.
> 
> The Canadian husband and wife duo Ian & Sylvia were the first artists to release this song—there would be over a year's time lag between Lightfoot's recording and its release. ~Wiki


----------



## greeny

Fantastic song! I also love it! 



marina628 said:


> I love this song by Bruno Mars
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjhCEhWiKXk


----------



## sags

A beautiful piano solo, accompanied by an equally thoughtful video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdVfrZDWo-E&feature=related


----------



## Toronto.gal

I miss the music from the 80's; it was the best!

*Arthur's Theme - Christopher Cross*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDYAXKM828U

*Ray Parker Jr - Ghostbusters* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvkK...st=MLGxdCwVVULXc3P5rq8B7VZulY3Pz4CcZA&index=1


----------



## zylon

Once or twice per day Galaxie (easy listening) plays a selection by Billy Andrusco.

Song for Chrissy ~ Billy Andrusco


> _The Lady & The Gentlemen_ were a '70's lounge/soft-rock combo based out of Thunder Bay, Ontario. Made up of brothers Billy (piano) and Allan (guitar) *Andrusco* of Fort Frances, Ontario, Ray Carlson of Thunder Bay on bass, Lynn Roberts (of International Falls, Minnesota) on drums and Halifax-born singer Fran Maree, _The Lady & Gentlemen_ released at least one record on RCA, 1973's _We Are All Of Us_. ~ source


----------



## ddkay

I'm mostly into mellow music, electronic, guitar, piano, jazz, soul, funk or any fusion of those

The best hip hop artist to ever live (imo) - Jun Seba (Nujabes). RIP.
Nujabes - Kujaku
Nujabes - Sky is Falling ft. CL Smooth
Nujabes - After Hanabi


----------



## Toronto.gal

zylon said:


> Once or twice per day Galaxie (easy listening) plays a selection by Billy Andrusco.


Such beautiful melodies! 

By chance I found 'Homecoming' on YouTube about a year ago and immediately fell in love with it, then I completely forgot the name of song & composer, but now I saw his name on the link you posted above & right away I remembered, so thank you; you made my day!!

*Hagood Hardy - Homecoming*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXeHIfMBZtQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbClLH8nvUM

*Hugh Hagood Hardy*, CM (February 26, 1937 – January 1, 1997) was a Canadian composer, pianist, and vibraphonist. He is best known for the 1975 single, "The Homecoming", (US #41 pop, #6 easy listening) originally created as music to a 1972 TV commercial for Salada tea, and for his soundtrack to the Anne of Green Gables and Anne of Avonlea films.
Born in Angola, Indiana, he received a Bachelor of Arts degree from the University of Trinity College in the University of Toronto. He also studied music privately in Toronto with Gordon Delamont. In the 1960s he played vibraphone in the bands of Martin Denny, Gigi Gryce, Herbie Mann and George Shearing. In 1992, he was made a Member of the Order of Canada.


----------



## zylon

*sniff ... have the hanky ready*



Toronto.gal said:


> ... then I completely forgot the name of song & composer, but now I saw his name on the link you posted above & right away I remembered, so thank you; you made my day!!


Don't mention it ... happy to be of service 
A romantic eh? - thanks for the HH numbers; good stuff.

For a short time today I tuned in to Galaxie (country classics)
{it's how cable was meant to be ... non-stop content, sans commercials}
It didn't take long 'till someone was sent packing.

If You Leave Me Tonight I'll Cry ~Jerry Wallace
"Wallace was born in Guilford, Missouri. His song "If You Leave Me Tonight I'll Cry" was featured in the 1972 Night Gallery episode "The Tune in Dan's Cafe," and the song became a No. 1 hit on the Billboard magazine Hot Country Singles chart that August." ~Wiki

I'll Need Someone To Hold Me (when I cry) ~Janie Fricke
"Janie Fricke (born December 19, 1947, in South Whitley, Indiana) is an American country music singer, best remembered for a series of country music hits in the early to mid 1980s." ~Wiki

Now hang that hanky on a high branch where Billy Goat can't reach it; here comes that 'appy coppa!

The Laughing Policeman ~ Rolf Harris


----------



## zylon

Tale Of the Ticker Sept 30, 1929 ~Frank Crumit

"The stock exchange is a funny place,
Its the strangest place in town.
The seats cost half a million cash,
But the brokers won't sit down.
There's the broker, the bull, and the bear,
It's queer but its not a joke.
For you get the bull 'til your bankroll's bare,
And the broker says you're broke."

___________________
Naked we entered this world
and naked shall we leave;
So your broker is only doing God's work!


----------



## Toronto.gal

Nice oldies!

Here is another:

We're in the money, come on, my honey,
Let's lend it, spend it, send it rolling along! 

*Gold Diggers of 1933 - We're in the Money.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJOjTNuuEVw


----------



## zylon

Everyone on this forum appears to be getting along swimmingly ... I'm about to break out in "_kum ba jah_" ... perhaps another time 

It being the time of Passover; google Exodus

"I gotta take a little time
A little time to think things over
I better read between the lines
In case I need it when I'm older"

I Want to know what love is ~Foreigner

_________________
zylon c/o moses at gmail.com (j)


----------



## Bighairybeast

I think spring finally started today so fired up the BBQ for the first time. Beer, steaks, and some Jimmy Buffett http://youtu.be/CICf8xoLyG8.


----------



## Spidey

No matter how bad things are going, I can't listen to this song without smiling.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlBiLNN1NhQ


----------



## Toronto.gal

Welcome to the forum *Big-hairy-beast.* 

Interesting selections above!

Beautiful voice:

*Ofra Haza - Jerusalem of Gold.*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlIJOAZ1pak


----------



## zylon

Good one T-O ... I think that's your best one yet 

When God-Fearin' Women Get The Blues ~Martina McBride

Are You Lonesome Tonight ~Elvis


----------



## zylon

I'll Be All Smiles Tonight ~Martina McBride & Chieftains



> The Chieftains are a Grammy-winning Irish musical group founded in 1962, best known for being one of the first bands to make Irish traditional music popular around the world. ~Wiki


----------



## Toronto.gal

*The Prayer - Celine Dion/Josh Groban*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhxIjRO6WjI&feature=related


----------



## zylon

Another fine tune T-O 
I first heard of Josh Groban a few years back when I would tune in to Alex Merklinger's talk show out of New Mexico. Sometimes a guest would fail to show up so Alex would say - _'never mind, here's the best male singer you've ever heard'_ - and he would play some songs by Josh.

In Spite of Ourselves ~ John Prine and Iris DeMent


----------



## sags

Come what may...........from the movie Moulin Rouge

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvJpJl04cAI


----------



## hystat

Toronto.gal said:


> My car is 11 years old with a cassette player; my friends laugh at me.


that's a hidden gem actually
for around $7, you can get a cassette adapter allowing you to play an ipod, cell phone, or other mp3 player through the cassette deck
My 2007 car has a cassette too...love grabbing a bag of cassettes I listened to in the 80's when I go on a trip


----------



## hystat

Moneymouth- Ty Tabor
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-r8N2yDPb5w
It's Only Money - Thin Lizzy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOXMSSEhPGo


----------



## Toronto.gal

Believe it or not hystat, I figured the adapter thing recently and got one just last weekend; now I can listen to all the Barry White & other songs I have on my MP3. 

*Love's Theme - Barry White*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPHmsEoLsL0&feature=related

*@zylon:* Josh is awesome & though not a fair comparison, I prefer Andrea Bocelli.

Positive quarterly earnings go well with music. Happy Wednesday!


----------



## zylon

*freight train, freight train ... gotta luv CNR*



Toronto.gal said:


> Positive quarterly earnings go well with music. Happy Wednesday!


Is it the lonesome whistle on a frosty night
and the clickety-clack on the railroad track
that makes the heart grow fonder?
No, it's just the earnings I see up yonder!

With all the opposition to constructing pipelines from Northern AB to the west coast, the rail-cos are happy to lend a hand now and then ... or a unit train of tankers will work too.

Couple of non-musical clips from BNN on the topic of rails.
http://watch.bnn.ca/#clip457099 (starts at 6:30 minutes into the clip)

http://watch.bnn.ca/#clip457380 (destination Asia - oil by rail)

Music: Freight Train ~ Chet Atkins


----------



## cosmica76

I love my favorite Norwegian band A-ha. They have many beautiful songs.


----------



## zylon

Heard *Karen Marie Garrett* play "_Simple Things_" on Galaxie (easy-listening)

I couldn't find that selection on YouTube but this one from her CD _It's About the Rose_ is just as good.


----------



## dubmac

I'm 50 (ie: not young & hip) & recently discovered that I like Pearl Jam


----------



## I'm Howard

I am drawn back to the music of my youth in London, East Enders had their own music, sadly, the Cockney Culture will soon no longer exist as Mohammad has repaced Maxie.

Sorry to say, I can't marry you today

My Wife won't let me.


----------



## Toronto.gal

cosmica76 said:


> I love my favorite Norwegian band A-ha. They have many beautiful songs.


I love A-ha also! Post a song next time.

*Helen Reddy - You're My World ( lyrics)*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQpE4EfTNkY&feature=related

*Demis Roussos - My only fascination*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opcaUdnkwOA&feature=related

*zylon:* I liked the non-musical clips and yeah, definitely love CNR! What will you post for Election Day?


----------



## m3s

dubmac said:


> I'm 50 (ie: not young & hip) & recently discovered that I like Pearl Jam


Eddie Vedder the golden baritone seems to go into a trance singing, one of the cultural icons of my era 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ArslVcMLeQ8


----------



## zylon

Toronto.gal said:


> What will you post for Election Day?


You shouldn't encourage me 

Stevie Wonder - *Heaven Help Us All* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gOLnLz9KjY

Canadian Parliamentary Coalition Result 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lSsPO1ftqg


----------



## Toronto.gal

LOL at the above. Ah, you don't need any encouragement; it's your thread & you do great on your own! 

*Creedence Clearwater Revival - Feeling Blue*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Umzh1UYI0Sg

*Michael Bublé - Feeling Good*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Edwsf-8F3sI&feature=related

*UB40 - Red Wine*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXt56MB-3vc

Colours mentioned are pure coincidence.


----------



## Spidey

I don't know if anyone listens but I like to throw in a song, or a version that people don't hear regularly. (Not meant whatsoever as a slight on anyone else's choices, they are excellent.) Here's something a little different from Dolly Parton. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQlleEH-LJI&feature=related


----------



## marina628

Gnarls Barkey -Crazy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bd2B6SjMh_w I have a collect of music put together for my late night poker playing , I love this one !


----------



## Toronto.gal

Song has been posted before, but deserves a 2nd posting; I love ABBA. 

*ABBA - The Winner Takes it All*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dP2_yjFE3w

*spidey:* I like Dolly!


----------



## hboy43

Hi:

Don't have any favourite money tunes for you.

I tend to listen to LPs more than individual tunes.

I actually have more Miles Davis than any other artist. I probably still need a few dozen more of his recordings, but I find myself often listening to "Sketches of Spain". Other favourites would be "*****'s Brew", "In a Silent Way", and the all time biggest selling jazz LP "Kind of Blue".

Another jazz favourite would be Clifford "Brownie" Brown's "Study in Brown".

I recently picked up the 4 CD/1DVD Jimi Hendrix release which I quite enjoy.

All time favourite LP is probably still Santana's "Abraxas". I discovered this at about age 15 at the college library along with some Traffic, probably "The Low Spark of High Heeled Boys". "Black Magic Woman/Gypsey Queen" off of Abraxas is likely my all time favourite tune. Black Magic Woman was written by Peter Green of the early Fleetwood Mac. "Rumours" always works for me too.

As for Canadian stuff, it is hard to know whom to start with: Young, Mitchell (Joni, not Kim), Lightfoot. "Everyone Knows this is Nowhere", Young's second solo release with the Rockets often gets the nod, especially for the pair of 10 minutes of sonic bliss "Down by the River" and "Cowgirl in the Sand", though most will be more familiar with "Cinamon Girl". 

Maybe to start a slightly different musical topic in the category for hottest musician ever, I think Joni Mitchell would get the nod, though Joan Baez circa 1962 looks pretty good too. Some of the modern artists are nice too, but I refer to most of them as "*** wigglers", as many of them can't even play an instrument any more. Sadly, the music business is now a video business.

hboy43


----------



## zylon

Toronto.gal said:


> *spidey:* I like Dolly!


I second that emotion 



hboy43 said:


> Maybe to start a slightly different musical topic in the category for hottest musician ever ...


Ever since I saw her for the very first time on the tube ... must be 30 years ago, I thought Jessi was hot, hot, hot 

*Jessi Colter* Sings 'I Thought I Heard You Call My Name.' 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7KXb3uNln0


----------



## Toronto.gal

We need more Diana's!

*Diana Krall - Fly Me to the Moon*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVCgf6_M7i4&feature=related


----------



## zylon

Mac Wiseman - The Black Sheep 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b23Umgcv-dI

Mac Wiseman - Bringing Mary Home
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AC2QLDNgHv8



> Malcolm B. Wiseman (born May 23, 1925), better known as Mac Wiseman, is a bluegrass singer, nicknamed The Voice with a Heart. The bearded singer is one of the cult figures of bluegrass.~Wiki


----------



## sags

Had to post this for the boomers............Simon and Garfinkle are boomers themselves now and give this performance in 2009.......Sounds of Silence.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-JQ1q-13Ek&feature=related


----------



## Toronto.gal

Nice one sags!

Another boomer; lively song & with lyrics so we can sing along. 

*Tony Orlando & Dawn - Tie A Yellow Ribbon Round The Old Oak Tree*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4cyCuj3H9I&feature=fvsr


----------



## sags

Great song from Tony Orlanda and Dawn..........


----------



## zylon

*@ sags* - do you remember _*wuz fuz*_ or _*fuzzy*_ or something like that from 50+?

He used to post some good music ... wish he would come by'ere 



> Vern Gosdin (August 5, 1934 – April 28, 2009) was an American country music singer. He idolized The Louvin Brothers and The Blue Sky Boys as a young man and sang in a gospel quartet called The Gosdin Brothers. An inheritor of the soulful honky tonk style of Lefty Frizzell and Merle Haggard, Gosdin was nicknamed "The Voice" by his peers. He had 19 top-ten solo hits on the Country music charts from the late 1970s through the early 1990s. ~Wiki


Vern Gosdin - That Just About Does It
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKaIzzOPyEA


----------



## Toronto.gal

I didn't know Vern Gosdin, so thanks for the attachment zylon. As one of the comments mentioned, indeed one can feel the hurt in his voice. In general, not much of a country music fan, except for Dolly, Kenny & a few others.

*Kenny Rogers - Through the Years*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBjJ-5SZ0Z4&feature=related

*Kenny Rogers - Lady*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAopfbrEs1Y


----------



## zylon

Couple good ones there T-O ... thanks 

I'll try to diversify a smidge from country. I bet you like these guys?

"I Believe In You"- Il Divo 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAdyhvZordE

~~~~~~~~~~~~~//~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## sags

The 50+ had a good selection of music, games and other topics on it.......shame they shut it down and replaced it with whatever it is now. I tried it a few times, but was a mixed up jumble of an internet site.


----------



## Toronto.gal

zylon said:


> I bet you like these guys?


I guess they're hot; their voice that is! 

And I bet you like this gal. 

*Shania Twain - That Don't Impress me Much*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqFLXayD6e8&feature=relmfu


----------



## hystat

never could see the Shania thing... but she has the work ethic of a honeybee.. so more power to her

My fave female voices are Natalie Merchant and Sass Jordan (Rats is a very important CD in the history of female vocalists in rock music, imo)


----------



## zylon

Toronto.gal said:


> I guess they're hot; their voice that is!
> And I bet you like this gal.


Hey T-O,
So glad you answered as you did, 
or I would have been forced to ask:
*have you ever really loved a woman* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZE8hfc7DH7U
(chris daughtry)


----------



## I'm Howard

I have a picture of Me , younger, dancing on stage with one of the staff members at Deerhurst, where we were having a sales meeting.

I'll let you guess who, but Her first name ain't Mark.


----------



## zylon

*pass me those crayons, wuddya*

John Conlee - I Don't Remember Loving You 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHEiv0q_26I&feature=related


----------



## zylon

*it's Sunday ...*

Do y'all mind if I add a gospel tune?



> The lyrics to the song were written in 1911 by Rev. W. A. Fletcher, an itinerant preacher, while he was travelling to the Indian Territories by train. Fletcher was feeling depressed because his wife was expecting their first-born child in a few weeks and he wouldn't be present for the occasion. He felt that his priorities were with his ministry in the Indian Territories and wrote the lyrics to reflect his frame of mind at the time. ~Wiki


*Farther Along* - Dolly Parton, Linda Ronstadt, Emmylou Harris
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oiiOesYrGo

from the notes; "_You won't find a better trio of female artists than this_".

(26,365)


----------



## Toronto.gal

zylon said:


> *have you ever really loved a woman*


Nope, have you? 

Best 80's band!

*Earth, Wind & Fire - Fantasy*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTQJ2QiK4QU&feature=related

*I'm Howard:* I know the answer, Eileen! your question reminded me of song below:

*Come on Eileen - Dexy's Midnight Runners*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oc-P8oDuS0Q&feature=related

http://www.deerhurstresort.com/entertainment_shaniatwain.html


----------



## canadianbanks

Rolling Stones, Beatles, AC/DC and many more


----------



## brad

zylon said:


> from the notes; "_You won't find a better trio of female artists than this_".


Here's another great trio: Emmylou Harris, Mary Black, and Dolores Keane singing "Sonny":

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBFAFk8Ui7A&feature=related

Accompanied by an all-star team of musicians including Liam O'Flynn and Davy Spillane on the uilleann pipes.


----------



## zylon

Toronto.gal said:


> Nope, have you?


Yes'm ... I loved my Mum 



brad said:


> Here's another great trio: Emmylou Harris, Mary Black, and Dolores Keane ...


Thanks Brad, Mary Black is very easy to listen to!

Mary Black - Hard Times
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQgmB6xstEQ

~~~~~//~~~~~


----------



## Toronto.gal

zylon said:


> Yes'm ... I loved my Mum


I think you need to listen to the lyrics again.  Love that song btw, by Daughtry & our very own Bryan Adams. 

It's Friday, so 'Let's Groove'.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XOY7lsBVpo


----------



## zylon

*You don't have to call me Darlin'*
(You Never Even Called Me By My Name!)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEo8poVlQrM


----------



## zylon

*Esh Family ... here's a sad*



> March 26, 2010
> In memory of John & Sadie, Rose, Anna, Rachel & Joel, Ashley, Leroy & Naomi and Jalen who were killed this morning in a tragic accident on I65 in Kentucky.
> 
> The Esh family has been singing together for a long time, and even produced a number of recordings of their music. This song was written by Amos Esh some time after their brother Johnny died several years ago while serving with a humanitarian aid group overseas. Little did anyone guess that 8 members of the family and extended family would be on their way to their eternal home today.


Home - A recording of the Esh Family
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vnlWsyNyVI

http://eshfamily.org/


----------



## Toronto.gal

"Sarah Lois Vaughan (March 27, 1924 – April 3, 1990) was an American jazz singer, described by Scott Yanow as having "one of the most wondrous voices of the 20th century."

*Sarah Vaughan - Pennies From Heaven*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYxlUqyB7bY&feature=related


----------



## zylon

*Memorial Day*

for all American friends;

AMERICA THE BEAUTIFUL by Ray Charles 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRUjr8EVgBg


----------



## Toronto.gal

Almost June already? 

*Ace of Base - Cruel Summer*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgcTHf3tbtc

*The Sign*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96jFtzVa80A


----------



## zylon

I'm Checking Out - Meryl Streep
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBWNFobsfVs

Wait for it ... she gets cookin' by the time the 
credits start rolling - about 4 minutes in


----------



## zylon

A Prairie Home Companion - My Minnesota Home
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GmgllYND2Q

Meryl and Lily introduced 2 minutes into the clip.


----------



## brad

Great stuff, zylon, thanks!


----------



## zylon

You're welcome *brad*, glad someone's enjoying these ... besides me 

~~~~~~~~//~~~~~~~~

*Johnny Cash* "I Love You Because" 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQgk5r_LsJg

... and here's a non-musical funny:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGeKSiCQkPw


----------



## zylon

*The Forester Sisters* - I Fell In Love Again Last Night
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbQyM7qcht8

and since it's still Sunday as I post, here's one by Big John. Anyone who ever enjoyed Elvis singing southern gospel, probably knows who JD Sumner is, with his fantastic base voice. Why I never heard of John Hall until recently mystifies me ... I think he has JD beat in the low base section.

"HOW BIG IS GOD" - *Big John Hall *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-89GK_1nY-I

*Elvis & J. D.* - Why Me Lord 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAk8UqL-hzk

~~~~~~~~//~~~~~~~~


----------



## Toronto.gal

zylon said:


> I'm Checking Out - Meryl Streep


She's simply fabulous in anything she does.

Here is another classy lady: [I believe she's currently #1]

*Adele - Rolling In The Deep*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYEDA3JcQqw&feature=related


----------



## the-royal-mail

zylon said:


> *The Forester Sisters* - I Fell In Love Again Last Night
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbQyM7qcht8


OMG I LOVE that song! It's a longtime favourite of mine. Back before the Internet when CDs were the rage, I actually had a tough time finding that song. I had heard it on the radio and remembered it from my youth and had a bugger of a time figuring it out. Now there's the Internet and even cell phone apps that allow you to sing the words to a song you may not know, and it presents you with a list of possible titles.


----------



## the-royal-mail

I've also been addicted (again) to Atlanta Rhythm Section - Imaginary Lover lately. 

Winamp is great. Just load the single mp3 and keep letting fave songs repeat haha.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Someone here dared call our music taste dry......pfftttttttttttt. 

A sound from an Emerging Market favourite of mine.
[this can give a full 3 minute body workout]. 

*Sergio Mendes - Magdalenha*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uoblz9g13NA


----------



## Karen

My granddaughter is doing an apprenticeship as a luthier (guitar-maker) with a well-known luthier in Vancouver named Michael Dunn. He recently invited her to join his group "The Hot Club of Mars" which plays mostly gypsy jazz music in the style of Django Reinhardt, Michael's first love. This is a video of Meredie's first gig with them. It turned out that they accidentally started the gig with a piece they hadn't rehearsed with her, so you'll see she takes a minute to get started!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MLjgOsqzLM&feature=related

Edited to add that she made the guitar she's playing!


----------



## MoneyGal

Karen, that is SO cool! Congratulations to your daughter! I just forced my daughters to listen to a long Django Reinhardt set in the car the other day (I have to say though, my six-year-old loved it...my nine-year-old was complaining).


----------



## MoneyGal

And speaking of my kids, and music, this is the "moon music" they request every night to fall asleep to: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSemnGrHfzw


----------



## atrp2biz

Cake--Prolonging the Magic and Fashion Nugget are my two favourite albums of all time.


----------



## brad

In the early 1980s I went to a folk festival in Boston and this young woman from Texas whom nobody had heard of came out on stage, dressed in a miniskirt and bobby socks, carrying a big guitar. She proceeded to blow us all away with her singing and her songs, most of which she had written herself. Nanci Griffith went on to make quite a name for herself in Nashville, but she always came back to play the little clubs in Boston. Her opening act was usually a guy named John Gorka, who also went on to have a good career as a songwriter and singer.

Here's Nanci, singing a classic song by Townes van Zandt, one that has always held deep meaning for her, as you can see by the trouble she has controlling her emotions toward the end:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USafrOU3e88


----------



## zylon

atrp2biz said:


> Cake--Prolonging the Magic and Fashion Nugget are my two favourite albums of all time.


Cake - I Will Survive 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=596qaxm-u4o



> CAKE is an American alternative rock band from Sacramento, California. Noted for their idiosyncratic approach to music, CAKE became popular in the late 1990s with their album Fashion Nugget, which spawned several singles, with "The Distance" being the highest-charting single. CAKE's musical style is characterized by lead singer John McCrea's half-sung, half-spoken vocals and lyrical wordplay. ~Wiki


----------



## KaeJS

zylon said:


> Cake - I Will Survive
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=596qaxm-u4o


Excellent Song. Good Band.

The Distance, Never There, Short Skirt Long Jacket

are all good songs by them, too!


----------



## zylon

*The Incredible String Band ... by request *

Incredible String Band - This Moment (Woodstock '69) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emv3r0NxgQg

From the comments:


> this is raw hippie history footage ... prescious little of it exists ...everything today is so slick and polished and digitally perfect with little courage to do anything different ... if you try to be creative, not﻿ everything you do is going to work ...1969 was the end of an incredible distinct creative decade .... ..iii would trade the times we are in for the sixties without hesitation ... give me a damm time machine and iii would go back there and never come back here ..





> The Incredible String Band were a psychedelic folk band formed in Scotland in 1966. The band built a considerable following, especially within British counterculture, before splitting up in 1974. The group reformed in 1999 and continued to perform until 2006. ~Wiki


----------



## zylon

hystat said:


> ...My fave female voices are Natalie Merchant and Sass Jordan ...


Natalie Merchant - The Letter 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pE4guHywpaA

Sass Jordan - Tell Somebody
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3K5xG0jk-o


----------



## Toronto.gal

Karen said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MLjgOsqzLM&feature=related
> 
> Edited to add that she made the guitar she's playing!


I loved it! And Meredie's occasional smile was so sweet. I so love the guitar, thanks for sharing karen.

*Anne Murray/ Shania Twain - DUET You Needed Me*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbicuSzkr6w


----------



## Karen

MoneyGal and Toronto gal: Thanks for your compliments - I will pass them on to my granddaughter! And thank you for listening - I love to show her off.


----------



## brad

Karen -- I watched and loved it too -- we are big fans of gitane music here, great performance!


----------



## Toronto.gal

Inspired by Meredie! 

*Gypsy - Anthony Marks - Spanish Guitar Remix*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glAwhZErE9k


*Liona Boyd - La Malaguena*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3FlG2uJgY8

Hope the guitar lovers will enjoy! Ole.


----------



## brad

Also, anyone who likes Flamenco music and is curious to learn more about it may want to watch this beautiful documentary by Tao Ruspoli, "Flamenco: A Personal Journey." He went to Spain with just the phone number of someone he heard could teach him to play Flamenco on the guitar, and the film is mostly about the people he encountered along the way. 


Here's a link to the first one; it's a 10-part series: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIM2Iqf8suc


----------



## brad

And probably my favourite classical guitarist of all time is Kevin Gallagher, due to his sheer musicality, sensitivity, and incredible tone. He's well-known in classical guitar circles but virtually unheard of outside of that, which is a shame. His guitar sings.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQji4ZIrf54&playnext=1&list=PLB03D04BC73DD10C4


----------



## the-royal-mail

Toronto.gal said:


> *Anne Murray/ Shania Twain - DUET You Needed Me*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbicuSzkr6w


I'm beginning to think we have a lot in common.

That entire CD was really good. I esp liked the one about putting on another pot of coffee. Emmy lou harris?


----------



## Karen

Thank you too Brad for your nice comment, and to Toronto gal for the flamenco music.

Here's another video of The Hot Club of Mars, this time with their singer: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqhSRumJ6Ec&feature=related

Meredie's in the background of this one.


----------



## zylon

*@ Karen* - thanks for posting - please keep them coming 

Mansion On The Hill - *Sharon White* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrZ9NSWZSLI

From the movie _"Oh Brother Where Art Thou"_
*The Soggy Bottom Boys* - You are my sunshine 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qerg0LyLi6c&feature=related


> Oliver Hood never thought of copyrighting his music - never until "You Are My Sunshine" rose to the top of the charts in 1940. It was then that Oliver Hood began copyrighting his music - one song too late. In 1957 he wrote and copyrighted "Somebody Stole My Sunshine Away," about the theft of "You Are My Sunshine."
> _Somewhere the sun is shining,
> But there's rain in my heart today.
> There's no denying My heart keeps crying
> ﻿Somebody stole my shunshine away_.


----------



## Toronto.gal

"You Are My Sunshine" rose to the top of the charts in 1940"- wow, I can't believe that song is 71 years old zylon!

*The Beach Boys - Don't Worry Baby*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QCZ_bv9aLc


----------



## Toronto.gal

Karen said:


> Here's another video of The Hot Club of Mars.


Nice one Karen, you must be very proud. And speaking of kisses..........

*Dean Martin - Besame Mucho [Kiss Me a Lot]*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ab7e8y_IODk&feature=related

*Andrea Bocelli - Besame Mucho (2006)*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPRESlT4Ccg&feature=related


----------



## zylon

Excellent *T-O* ... Dean Martin's a long time favourite of mine.

In the Chapel in the Moonlight 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEXNUU7yZF4

... and here's an oxy
Silent Monks Singing Halleluia 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCFCeJTEzNU


----------



## zylon

From the "*coffee lounge*" thread:


MoneyGal said:


> ... I had, in fact, just been listening to that "Trio" album in the gym right when you posted it. Perhaps we will be over in the corner enjoying various kinds of music while the others are discussing hockey and coffee.


Now myself *not* being a hockey fan of any description whatsoever; in fact I don't know who's winning the playoffs on this very day; am nevertheless rooting for the Canucks. It's my understanding that there are actually more Canadjuns on the Bruins team than on Canucks team, so why cheer for Van? For one reason only, Peter Grandich is carrying on a personal vendetta against the Canucks and is on the record as saying:


> _Good news or not, the Stanley Cup winner won’t be known by the time I speak in Vancouver this Sunday and therefore I won’t be obligated to look like above. However, I want it to be known if the “Eight” wonder of the world actually occurs and the Canucks win their first Cup in the modern era, I will be a substantial donation to “Canucks For Kids Fund”._  ~his actual post with photo


 I would love to see him *be* a substantial donation. Ha!

The Hockey Song 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZWxErEbQkY&feature=related

~~~~~~~~~~//~~~~~~~~~~

And should you ever find yourself having survived a Saturday night in Fort McMurray, reward yourself on Sunday morning by tuning in to country 933 at 9 am to hear the *Banks of Newfoundland* show where you will hear music similar to this:

The Rose In Her Hair
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltbASDoBmxU&feature=related


----------



## calrest

I like this melodic and vocal pop track: Jessie J - Price Tag


----------



## zylon

코리아 갓 탤런트
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BewknNW2b8Y

~~~~~~~~//~~~~~~~~



calrest said:


> I like this melodic and vocal pop track: Jessie J - Price Tag


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMxX-QOV9tI


----------



## Toronto.gal

And what about this beautiful, talented angel! 

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/culturemonster/2011/06/dream-with-me-jackie-evancho.html


----------



## Karen

Isn't she incredible? I was glad to read that her parents are making an effort not to allow her to be pushed too far too fast.


----------



## zylon

> The Kelly Family is an Irish-American-European music group consisting of a multi-generational family, who plays a repertoire of rock, pop and folk music.
> (...)
> The group had its origins in May 1965 when Daniel Kelly Sr. and his first wife Joanne left their native United States with their children Danniel Jr., Caroline, Catherine and Paul, and settled in Spain, where Daniel opened an antique shop. Kelly and Joanne separated, and Joanne returned to the US with Daniel Jr. who suffered from a disability. In 1970, Kelly married Barbara Ann Suokko. Daniel Kelly and Barbara had eight children, with the eldest, John born in 1967 and the youngest, Angelo, in 1981. The children were home-schooled and given lessons in music and dance. ~Wiki


*Kelly Family* - The Rose 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPb7KoIvVNg&feature=related


----------



## Karen

That is one of my very favourite songs; thank you so much for posting it, zylon. A friend with a beautiful soprano voice sang it at my daughter's wedding, accompanied by a harpist from the Vancouver Symphony Orchestra - it was absolutely breathtaking.

Although I'm familiar with many Irish groups, I had not heard of the Kelly Family, so I also appreciated the background information.


----------



## zylon

Karen said:


> That is one of my very favourite songs; thank you so much for posting it, zylon.


You're welcome, Karen. Glad you enjoyed it 

Here is a young *Paddy* having a hard time singing _Amazing Grace_.

*The Kelly Family* - Amazing Grace
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IoL5-TUat5o&feature=related


> This is a video of the Kelly Family crying during the song 'Amazing Grace' at a tv show in 1989. They are crying because this was the favourite song of their mother Barbara, who died in 1982 because of cancer. They also sang it at her funeral.


----------



## zylon

"Lay Down Beside Me" - Alison Krauss with John Waite 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06NmutNGF44&feature=related


click on image to enlarge


----------



## Karen

Very nice - Kenny Rogers has a nice version of "Lay Down Beside Me" too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRP8gQoDNAg&feature=related


----------



## zylon

*Karen:* - about the books; there's a "summer reading" thread.
http://www.canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php?t=7478
... or you could start a new thread 

*Gene Watson* - Farewell Party
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nw9RyFXmwww&feature=related


----------



## Toronto.gal

Thanks for all the selections Zylon [all new to me].

*Michael Bublé - Fever*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aiMAh2cLczY

Special dedication to Karen! 

*Kenny Rogers - Lady*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tj_NjLBPotQ


----------



## KaeJS

*Ubiquitous Synergy Seeker (USS) - Pornostartrek*

Really great slower/emotional song of theirs.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUY8CQ08PRM


----------



## Karen

Thanks for that, TG - Kenny Rogers has had so many great songs, but that one's special.


----------



## zylon

more KaeJS ... more 

~~~~~//~~~~~



> Born and raised in Burlington, Ontario, *Sarah Harmer* gained her first exposure to the musician's lifestyle as a teenager, when her older sister Mary started taking her to concerts by the well-known Tragically Hip. At the age of 17, she was invited to join a Toronto band, The Saddletramps. For three years, she juggled The Saddletramps with her studies in philosophy and women's studies at Queen's University. ~Wiki


Sarah's going to be at The Nfld & Lab Folk Festival August 5-7.

Oh Bury Me Not -* Sarah Harmer *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyOlFt9r6Oc&feature=related

... "_oh bury me not_" but they wouldn't listen.


----------



## zylon

> *"Aloha ʻOe"* (Farewell to Thee) is Liliʻuokalani's most famous song and a common cultural Leitmotif for Hawaii. The song was inspired by a horseback trip she took in 1877 to the windward side of Oʻahu. After visiting the Boyd ranch in Maunawili, Liliʻuokalani witnessed a farewell embrace between Colonel James Harbottle Boyd and one of the young ranch ladies. ~Wiki


*Andy Williams* - Aloha Oe 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R78dLitdxxQ&feature=related

*Chorus:*
Farewell to thee, farewell to thee
The charming one who dwells in the shaded bowers
One fond embrace, 
'Ere I depart
Until we meet again.


----------



## KaeJS

zylon said:


> *Andy Williams* - Aloha Oe
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R78dLitdxxQ&feature=related
> 
> *Chorus:*
> Farewell to thee, farewell to thee
> The charming one who dwells in the shaded bowers
> One fond embrace,
> 'Ere I depart
> Until we meet again.


I've got to say zylon, I listened to that entire song. I can appreciate how someone could like it, however, it is so far from my style I would never be able to listen to it again.  I'm sure its more or less the age difference. 



> *"Golden Brown"* is a song by the English rock band *The Stranglers*. It was released as a 7" single in December 1981, on Liberty. It was the second single released from the band's sixth album La Folie.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7R7q1lSZfs


----------



## zylon

LOL *KaeJS* - congratulations for listening all the way thru ... you do realise that your grandmum likely swooned over handy Andy Williams 

~~~~~//~~~~~

*THE BYRDS* - Turn ! Turn ! Turn !
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1e1ya_the-byrds-turn-turn-turn_music


----------



## zylon

> *"The Carnival Is Over"* is a pop-folk song written by Tom Springfield in 1965 for the Australian group *The Seekers*, who customarily close their concerts with it. At its peak, the song was selling 93,000 copies per day and is No 30 of the biggest selling singles of all time in the United Kingdom. ~Wiki


THE SEEKERS ~ The Carnival Is Over
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jThQp1eQyUM&feature=related

... fabulous harmony


----------



## Karen

Zylon, you've found another of my all-time favourite groups. I lived in Australia during the late 1960s when The Seekers were at the height of their popularity. My daughters were very small at the time, and I used to sing them "Morning Town Ride" every night as a lullaby - they continued to ask for it for years, even when they thought they were too old for lullabies!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fV4KxSGTqqg&feature=related

And, just in case you can't help singing along, or you want to sing it to your little people, here are the lyrics:

Train whistle blowin', makes a sleepy noise
Underneath their blankets go all the girls and boys
Rockin', Rollin', Ridin', out along the bay
All bound for Morningtown, many miles a-way

Driver at the engine, Fireman rings the bell
Sandman swings the lantern to show that all is well
Rockin', Rollin', Ridin', out along the bay
All bound for Morningtown, many miles a-way

Maybe it is raining where our train will ride
All the little trave'lers are warm and snug in-side
Rockin', Rollin', Ridin', out along the bay
All bound for Morningtown, many miles a-way

Somewhere there is sunshine, somewhere there is day
Somewhere there is Morningtown, many miles a-way
Rockin', Rollin', Ridin', out along the bay
All bound for Morningtown, many miles a-way

All bound for Morningtown, many miles a-way


----------



## Karen

I hope you don't mind one more Seekers song, another favourite of mine - A World of Our Own:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5pvpIvz5YQ&feature=related


----------



## ILT

The summer is here and my favorite summer music presents european beautiful vocalist Inna, "Sun is up" my hot tunes at the moment:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APcTSBbcSpY


----------



## zylon

Thanks* ILT* - looking forward to more!

*Karen*, I never get tired of the Seekers. In the late 60s I spent one of the best years of my life in La Loche. The only decent radio station we could get was CHED out of Edmonton, which at that time was pop music format 24/7. It must have been pre "Canadian content" days because they played every song the Seekers ever sang ... at least every day. LOL

*The Seekers* - Five Hundred Miles 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0QR93SlMzA&NR=1&feature=fvwp


----------



## Karen

My goodness, Zylon - it seems we spent the late sixties in totally opposite kinds of places! Thanks for "Five Hundred Miles." I had forgotten about that one; it represents a completely different side of Judith's voice, doesn't it.

I had a casette tape of "The Best of the Seekers" music at one time, but I played it so much that I wore it out. I assume there are still CDs of them available - must see if I can get one.


----------



## RichmondMan

I´m just listening continuously this wonderful song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZjXysUwmM4 

I think A-ha was a very inestimable band on the end of century.


----------



## zylon

Thanks *RichmondMan* ~_A-ha_ is new to me but they've been around since 1982 ?
It's one disadvantage of living in the shadow of USofA, they block so much light from the rest of the world.
Here's another from *A-ha* - "Holyground" 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riGnAOUINao&feature=related

~~~~~//~~~~~

I always thought Ian Tyson was Albertan, which he is now, but was born in Victoria BC
*Ian Tyson* - Springtime In Alberta 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kb1tcVxi34Y&feature=related


----------



## zylon

> Hank Snow was born in Brooklyn, Queens County, Nova Scotia, Canada. He ran away from home to escape a brutal stepfather when he was 12 years old and joined a fishing boat as a cabin boy. When he was 14, he ordered his first guitar from an Eaton's department store catalog for $5.95, and played his first show in a church basement in Bridgewater, Nova Scotia at age 16. He then sang in local clubs in and around Halifax. He married Minnie Blanche Aalders in 1935 and had one son, Rev. Jimmy Rodgers Snow. ~Wiki


*Hank Snow* - Nova Scotian Home 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJF-k20n_1k&feature=related

... with some great photos


----------



## zylon

*Kim Hopper* singing _The Holy Hills Of Heaven_ at Dottie Rambo Home-Going
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wk4gftzwoyM&NR=1



> Dottie Rambo died on May 11, 2008, as a result of injuries sustained in a bus accident along Interstate 44 just outside of Mount Vernon, Missouri. (...) She was en route to a Mother's Day show in Texas when the 1997 Prévost bus she was traveling in ran off the road, struck a guard rail and hit an embankment. Rambo was pronounced dead at the scene. ~Wiki


News story:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HLIH0uTcVY


----------



## Karen

Here's another of my old favourites, *Terry Jacks'* version of _Seasons in the Sun_. I like it better than the original (by Jacques Brel) and many other versions because he's changed the words so it doesn't suggest that "Michelle" has been disloyal to him.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgcDoII3xUQ&feature=related


----------



## zylon

Good one Karen 

*CRYSTAL GAYLE* - NEVER ENDING LOVE SONG 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUrQ3GaxoH0

the accordion adds a nice touch.


----------



## Karen

I haven't thought of Crystal Gayle for more years than I like to admit. Thanks for the reminder!

Here are a few songs by an Irish singer I love, *Daniel O'Donnell*. I've seen him twice live at the Queen Elizabeth Theatre in Vancouver, and I'd go again in a minute if he'd only come again!

*Forty Shades of Green* (written by Johnny Cash)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5r6o_if2BNs&feature=related

*Stand Beside Me*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSqqPZllTP8&feature=related

*Rivers of Babylon* (This one's a real favourite, just 'cause it's so lively!)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBb1r97SrXs&feature=related


----------



## hystat

my favourite band...I have seen them live over 25 times. 
definitely one of my top 3 concert experiences, singing this tune with a bunch of strangers arm in arm, sharing our love for this music
I am not part of _this _choir, but I was later on that tour at the legendary Horseshoe Tavern...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FFdmrZqS-8
no other artist has fans who sing so beautifully on key like this....


----------



## Toronto.gal

RichmondMan said:


> I think A-ha was a very inestimable band on the end of century.


I adore that group!

Dedicated to Zylon [aha, I'm pretty shocked CMF's musical expert did not know them].  

*Aha - Take on Me.*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djV11Xbc914

I was introduced to 'Bread' just a couple of years ago and so glad I did.

"Bread was a rock band from Los Angeles, California. They placed 13 songs on the Billboard Hot 100 chart between 1970 and 1977 and were a prime example of what later was labeled soft rock."

*Bread - Lost Without Your Love* [just beautiful!].
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxgzlDClVuc


----------



## Toronto.gal

Karen said:


> Here's another of my old favourites, *Terry Jacks'* version of _Seasons in the Sun_.


*Karen:* thanks so much for reminding me of that beautiful song! If you like Terry, you probably like Paul too.

*Paul Davis - Cool Night.*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAtPBU3vGqI&feature=related

*Paul Davis - 65 Love Affair.*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzcM4ikD5Bo&feature=fvwrel


----------



## KaeJS

*Oasis - Don't Go Away*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOQByQtqRqA

"So don't go away,
Say what you say.
Say that you'll stay
Forever and a day,
In the time of my life.
'Cause I need more time
Yes I need more time,
Just to make things right."


----------



## KaeJS

I just want to say its quite difficult trying to post songs that I like that would also have a chance of appealing to an older crowd. 

But, I feel if I'm going to contribute, I should try to post some songs that you old folks out there may be able to tolerate and enjoy.


----------



## Karen

Toronto.gal, I'm a little embarrassed to admit that I don't know the name Paul Davis, but both his songs you posted are familiar, so I must have heard him sing but have forgotten him. That's what happens when you get to my age! Thanks for educating me.

I'm going to post another couple of *Daniel O'Donnell's *songs. In return for KaeJS putting up with them, I promise to listen to his choices with an open mind.

*Beautiful Day*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_etX_RJ7Xw&feature=related

*How Great Thou Art* (a beautiful version of an old favourite, even for an old athiest like me!)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sgia...ext=1&list=AVGxdCwVVULXfBVAJN0Hnmpo9waM3MZ4sl


----------



## ddkay

Awesome electronic/classical/jazz/breakcore artist I discovered a few years ago. He releases music under many pseudonymous: Benn Jordan, Human Action Network, The Flashbulb

Same composer, always very different sounds
Flashbulb - Remember Tomorrow
Flashbulb - Heroes On Your Lawn At Night


----------



## zylon

Howdy boys and girls ... looks like I have some catching up to do 

Heard another "new to me" performer while listening to *Galaxie* yesterday.



> Wilma Burgess was born and raised in Orlando, Florida. Following high school graduation she proceeded to Stetson University in Deland, Florida studying physical education. She had no interest in a musical career - although she had displayed her natural talent performing as a Pop singer on local television - until hearing Eddy Arnold in concert awakened her passion for C&W music.


*Wilma Burgess* - Misty Blue
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTW9wAMivL0


----------



## Karen

I just checked back to the beginning of this thread, and I see that there's been nothing posted by *Roy Orbison*. So here are a few of his biggest hits:

*Oh, Pretty Woman*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PLq0_7k1jk&feature=related

*Only the Lonely*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysmN7dsheE8&feature=related

*Blue Bayou*
http://ca.bing.com/videos/search?q=...4A4DFF9B72F7DC857F304A4DFF9B72F7D&FORM=LKVR1#

It took me a couple of hours to peruse the whole thread because I kept stopping to listen to songs. This thread was such a wonderful idea, Zylon. It's given so much pleasure to so many of us.


----------



## zylon

Thanks for your kind words, *Karen* .. and also for all the great songs that you have been posting.

Maybe next time I get a cool rainy day I should compile an index of all the songs posted so far, eh? 

*John Denver* - SOME DAYS ARE DIAMONDS 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQW87VU__Pc


----------



## Karen

It sounds like a good idea, but a lot of work!

I loved *John Denver* too, and felt so sad when he was killed. This was my very favourite of his many great songs.

*Annie's Song*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jk-blXQjN-8&feature=related


----------



## Toronto.gal

Karen said:


> This thread was such a wonderful idea, Zylon. It's given so much pleasure to so many of us.


Ditto Karen!

Music is so uplifting & so needed in a money forum, in both good and bad days, don't you think? 

I especially liked Zylon's introduction of the thread: 

*"While I'm waiting for SOMETHING to crash and burn so I can sort thru the ashes and pick up a bargain or two, I turn off the boob-tube, crank up the you-tube and listen to some tunes."*

Happy holidays everyone! Love the national anthem.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwDvF0NtgdU


----------



## the-royal-mail

John Denver's great. I particularly like his 1986 One World CD that has several beautiful melodies including 'what are we making weapons for'. IIRC that was in response to the cold war with the USSR at the time. I may be wrong on that, all I know is I like the song. It's probably on youtube if someone wanted to look it up.


----------



## Karen

Here it is, TRM:

*John Denver
What Are We Making Weapons For?

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCR0sHBrNKs


----------



## the-royal-mail

_Let Us Begin_...that's right! Thanks Karen!


----------



## zylon

Down in Louisiana, Reverend Boudreaux was the part-time pastor of the local Cajun Baptist Church, and Pastor Thibodaux was the minister of the Covenant Church across the road. They were both standing by the road pounding a sign into the ground that read:

"Da End Is Near
Turn Yo Self 'Roun' Now
Afore It Be Too Late!"

As a car sped past them, the driver leaned out his window and yelled, "RELIGIOUS NUTS!!!!"

From the curve they heard screeching tires, followed by a big splash... Boudreaux turned to Thibodaux and asked,

"Do ya think maybe da sign should jus' say, 'Bridge Out'?"

*Magnolia Brass Band*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gi8Aj9_0ujg&feature=related

... have to give those folks credit,
they give it all they've got for 5 minutes


----------



## Toronto.gal

Hope you all had a great Canada Day!

A sweet friend of mine from Romania reminded me of this beautiful song; it still gives me goosebumps whenever I listen to it!

*1. Josh Groban - To Where You Are*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uIQp9Dqcrw

Another great song from the good/old days [hope young KaeJS will approve]. 

*2. Patti Austin & James Ingram - ~ Baby come to me*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSpwBVdBD6s&feature=related


----------



## PoorPablo83

Awesome post!

Lots of good music posted... I'll do one more but add a twist, favorite local artists!

Vince Vaccaro - Heart and Hands
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kf2a605GXvc

Jets Overhead - Heading for Nowhere
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6x-24VA-QM&feature=related


Jets Overhead - Weathervanes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWZS38lY_Os&feature=related

Just two of the many great bands coming out of Victoria. Both artists' albums are great listens which I go back to time and time again. For a town known as 'land of the newly wed and nearly dead' we've got a pretty decent music scene!


----------



## zylon

PoorPablo83 said:


> Awesome post!
> 
> Lots of good music posted...


+1 

~~~~~~~~//~~~~~~~~

*An actual sign posted at a golf club in Scotland.*

1. BACK STRAIGHT, KNEES BENT, FEET SHOULDER WIDTH APART.

2. FORM A LOOSE GRIP.

3. KEEP YOUR HEAD DOWN!

4. AVOID A QUICK BACK SWING.

5. STAY OUT OF THE WATER.

6. TRY NOT TO HIT ANYONE.

7. IF YOU ARE TAKING TOO LONG, LET OTHERS GO AHEAD OF YOU.

8. DON'T STAND DIRECTLY IN FRONT OF OTHERS.

9. QUIET PLEASE...WHILE OTHERS ARE PREPARING.

10. DON'T TAKE EXTRA STROKES.

WELL DONE... NOW, FLUSH THE URINAL, WASH YOUR HANDS AND GO OUTSIDE, AND TEE OFF.

Will Ye Go Lassie Go
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnyOqAiFyKc


----------



## Karen

Here's one of my favourite Irish folk songs.

*Down by the Salley Gardens*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yE1OQAoSWAU&feature=related

Nobody could possibly complain of a lack of variety on this thread, could they?


----------



## carverman

*HOT DAY IN JULY*

Hot day in july, Airconditionng madness has touched the countryside and through the haze and smog, you can hear it far and wide, the doors are quickly closed and the children kept inside ...
Hot day in july, Hot day in july 

and the soul of the big city is bared across the land, as the icecream shops keep scooping and the beer taps keep flowing...by the sons and the daughters who were born into this land,

Hot day in july, Hot day in july, 

In the streets of the big cities is a deadly silent sound, and the body of a street soul lies stretched upon the ground, upon the filthy pavement...no reason can be found..except it's a..

Hot day in july Hot day in july

Electricity rates are rising, and taxpayer madness growing, but the crowds are overflowing, and the new king and queen is glowing, and the streets begin to empty, and the fireworks begin, there's lots of flags awaving and the crowds are taken in


Hot day in july


In the mansion of the prime minister, there's nothing that is known for sure, the telephone isn't ringing but the pendulum is swinging,
and they wonder how it happened, and do they really know the reason
and it wasn't just the temperature, and it wasn't just the season

Hot day in july hot day in july

The deficit is rising and the MPs are running wild, they reflect upon the voters of the partisan pride and everyone is not listening and everyone's surprised...

Hot day in july Hot day in july

The printing presses are turning and the news is quickly flashed,
and you read your morning paper and you sip your cup of java
and you wonder just in passing Is it him or is it me?

Hot day in july

In the office of the premier, the deed is done, the tax is spent,
there's really not much choice you see, for this is called democracy, 
and then the campaign busses go rolling in, to convince the folks as best they can, there is no time to hesitate, the speeches will be made, the dues can wait,
Hot day in july Hot day in july

The streets of Hogtown are now are quiet and serene, but the shape of the economy now strikes terror to the heart, and you ask yourself how did it happen, and you say how did it start, why can't we all just stop spending, why can't we be left in peace...but the hands of the taxman will never
be far out of reach..

Hot day in July!


----------



## zylon

> Cynthia Clawson - born October 11, 1948 in Austin, Texas (...) Cynthia was three years old when her father asked her to sing in the small church he pastored. From that time, she sang in local neighborhood churches, and Robert Schuller's The Hour of Power. ~Wiki


Here she sings _*If We Never Meet Again*_, one of the many songs written by Albert E Brumley.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYHG8piu9H4&feature=related


----------



## zylon

Steve Goodman : You Never Even Call Me By My Name - Live 1982 

(I think of it as _*You don't have to call me Darlin'*_)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hsa5IiNjIkQ&feature=related


----------



## Toronto.gal

My workout routine. 

*ORIGINAL QUE RICO EL MAMBO*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLfvO9xu8fs&feature=related


----------



## zylon

haha! - that's funny T-O
I thought she was going to get a "butt lift" from her partner at 2:00 

~~~~~//~~~~~

Heard *Stay for a While ~ Hagood Hardy* on Galaxie but couldn't find it online. Found this instead:

*HAGOOD HARDY* - JENNIFER'S SONG 1976 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89KY-8Y6vK0&feature=related


----------



## zylon

*hot air*

A woman in a hot-air balloon realized she was lost. She lowered her altitude and spotted a man in a boat below. She shouted to him, "Excuse me, can you help me? I promised a friend I would meet him an hour ago, but I don't know where I am."

The man consulted his portable GPS and replied, "You're in a hot air balloon, approximately 30 feet above a ground elevation of 2,346 feet above sea level. You are at 31 degrees, 14.97 minutes north latitude and 100 degrees, 49.09 minutes west longitude."

She rolled her eyes and said, "You must be a Republican."

"I am," replied the man. "How did you know?"

"Well," answered the balloonist, "everything you told me I suppose is technically correct. But I have no idea what to do with your information, and I'm still lost. Frankly, you've not been much help to me."

The man smiled and responded, "You must be an Democrat."

"I am," replied the balloonist. "How did you know?"

"Well," said the man, "you don't know where you are or where you are going. You've risen to where you are, due to a large quantity of hot air. You made a promise you have no idea how to keep, and you expect me to solve your problem. You're in exactly the same position you were in before we met, but somehow, now it's my fault." 

*Up Up and Away*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsVgSqAwSEI


----------



## zylon

*Merle Haggard* - The Way It Was in '51 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fu_8M2L6kHY


----------



## Karen

My late Irish husband had a beautiful tenor voice (I met him at a choir we both belonged to!) and these were a few of his favourite Irish pub songs. There are many versions of these songs, some probably technically better than the Dubliners' versions, but he loved the Dubliners, so they are my choice:

*The Fields of Athenry*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLZRWNdGCUc&feature=related
*Whiskey in the Jar* (Can't have Irish songs without one about whiskey!)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46EXY4oP1Do
*Fiddler's Green* (There are much livlier versions of this on youtube, but I love the Dubliner's version.) "Fiddler's Green is a place I've heard tell, where fishermen go if they don't go to hell"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9whbpYwk680&feature=related



____________________________________________

When I heard Merle Haggard's Jennifer's Song, posted by Zylon, I was reminded of a beautiful Irish pianist, *Phil Coulter*. Both pianists have a way of playing that makes it sound so easy and relaxing; you have to be very good to make it sound so simple! Coulter is extremely popular in Ireland, but this was his biggest hit in Ireland and England, and the song he says he wants to be remembered for. It's about his love for Derry, in the north of Ireland where he grew up, and the tragic changes he found when he returned years later - changes caused by the "Troubles."

This song was a huge hit in Ireland, written and performed by *Phil Coulter.
*
*The Town I loved so Well*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAqOC5iJ5o8
And another beautiful Coulter song: (This one was not written by Coulter, but he sings it and accompanies himself on the piano.)
*Steal Away*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3H5iGPDS2Y&feature=related

Here are the lyrics to *The Fields of Athenry *and to *The Town I Loved So Well*, both very tragic, as is typical of so much Irish music! But then you can always cheer yourself up with Whiskey iIn The Jar (although I think it's about someone in jail, but it certainly sounds cheerful).

*The Fields of Athenry*

By a lonely prison wall
I heard a young girl calling,
'Michael, they are taking you away.
For you stole Travelyns corn,
So the young might see the morn,
Now a prison ship lies waiting in the bay.'

chorus

Low lie the fields of Athenry
Where once we watched the small freebirds fly.
Our love was on the wing,
We had dreams and songs to sing
It's so lonely round the fields of Athenry

By a lonely prison wall
I heard a young man calling
'Nothing matters, Mary when you're free
Against the famine and the crown,
I rebelled, They cut me down,
Now you must raise our child with dignity.'

chorus

By a lonely harbour wall,
As she watched the last star falling
As the prison ship sailed out against the sky
For she lived in hope and prayed,
For her love in Botany Bay
It's so lonely round the fields of Athenry


*The Town I Loved So Well*

In my memory I will always see
The town that I have loved so well
Where our school played ball by the gasyard wall
And we laughed through the smoke and the smell.
Going home in the rain running up the dark lane
Past the jail and down behind the fountain
Those were happy days in so many many ways
In the town I have loved so well.

In the early morning the shirt-factory horn
Called women from Craigeen the Moor and the Bog
While the man on the dole played the mother's role
Fed the children and then walked the dogs.
And when times got tough there was just about enough
And they saw it through without complaining
For deep inside was a burning pride
For the town I loved so well.

There was music there in the Derry air
Like a language that we all could understand
I remember the day when I earned my first pay
As I played in the small pick-up band.
There I spent my youth and to tell you the truth
I was sad to leave it all behind me
For I'd learned 'bout life and I'd found my wife
In the town I loved so well.

But when I returned how my eyes have burned
To see how a town could be brought to it's knees
By the armoured cars and the bombed-out bars
And the gas that hangs on to every breeze.
Now the army's installed by that old gasyard wall
And the damned barbed wire gets higher and higher
With their tanks and their guns, oh my god what have they done
To the town I loved so well.

Now the music's gone but they carry on
For their spirit's been bruised but never broken
They will not forget for their hearts are all set
On tomorrow and peace once again.
For what's done is done and what's won is won
And what's lost is lost and gone forever
I can only pray for a bright brand-new day
In the town I loved so well.


----------



## Toronto.gal

*Zylon:* you know I adore Hagood Hardy!

*Karen:* I'll continue with the dance themes, so 'Do You Think You Can Dance?' 

Amazing!

*Michael Flatley - Lord of The Dance*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-pGzCre7Po&feature=related

"Loreena Isabel Irene McKennitt, (born February 17, 1957) is a Canadian singer, composer, harpist, accordionist and pianist who writes, records and performs world music with Celtic and Middle Eastern themes. McKennitt is known for her refined, warbling soprano vocals. She has sold more than 14 million records worldwide".

*Loreena McKennitt - La Serenissima.*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m54SmVsQqgc&feature=related


----------



## zylon

*Retirement doesn't need to be boring*

*Quoting:* After I retired, my wife insisted that I accompany her on her trips to Target.

Yesterday my dear wife received the following letter from the local Target:

Dear Mrs. Harris,

Over the past six months, your husband has caused quite a commotion in our store. We cannot tolerate this behavior and have been forced to ban both of you from the store. Our complaints against your husband, Mr. Harris, are listed below and are documented by our video surveillance cameras:

1. June 15: He took 24 boxes of condoms and randomly put them in other people's carts when they weren't looking.

2. July 2: Set all the alarm clocks in Housewares to go off at 5-minute intervals.

3. July 7: He made a trail of tomato juice on the floor leading to the women's restroom.

4. July 19: Walked up to an employee and told her in an official voice, 'Code 3 in Housewares. Get on it right away'. This caused the employee to leave her assigned station and receive a reprimand from her Supervisor that in turn resulted with a union grievance, causing management to lose time and costing the company money.

5. August 4: Went to the Service Desk and tried to put a bag of M&Ms on layaway.

6. August 14: Moved a 'CAUTION - WET FLOOR' sign to a carpeted area. 

7. August 15: Set up a tent in the camping department and told the children shoppers he'd invite them in if they would bring pillows and blankets from the bedding department to which twenty children obliged.

8. August 23: When a clerk asked if they could help him he began crying and screamed, 'Why can't you people just leave me alone?' EMTs were called.

9. September 4: Looked right into the security camera and used it as a mirror while he picked his nose.

10. September 10: While handling guns in the hunting department, he asked the clerk where the antidepressants were.

11. October 3: Darted around the store suspiciously while loudly humming the ' Mission Impossible' theme.

12. October 6: In the auto department, he practiced his 'Madonna look' by using different sizes of funnels.

13. October 18: Hid in a clothing rack and when people browsed through, yelled 'PICK ME! PICK ME!'

14. October 21: When an announcement came over the loud speaker, he assumed a fetal position and screamed 'OH NO! IT'S THOSE VOICES AGAIN!'

And last, but not least:

15. October 23: Went into a fitting room, shut the door, waited awhile, then yelled very loudly, 'Hey! There's no toilet paper in here.' One of the clerks passed out. 

*The Beatles* - When I'm Sixty Four 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3HAJ4DjMhY&feature=related


----------



## Karen

> Karen: I'll continue with the dance themes, so 'Do You Think You Can Dance?'


The sad truth, Toronto.gal, is that I am, without a doubt, the worst dancer in the whole world. But my daughter teaches Irish Dancing and her daughter (Meredie's sister) is an incredibly talented Irish dancer. Michael Flatley's Lord of the Dance show hasn't been here for years, but we all went to see River Dance when it was here a few weeks ago. As you may know, Michael Flatley was the original featured dancer of River Dance, but broke away to form his own dance troupe, Lord of the Dance. The success of River Dance in North America is what has enabled my daughter to make a living teaching Irish Dancing; most people had never heard of it prior to that. (See how neatly I turned this post into a money-related matter?)

Zylon, it's been a long, long time since I have laughed so hard as I just did reading your post. Thank you!


----------



## brad

Karen said:


> The sad truth, Toronto.gal, is that I am, without a doubt, the worst dancer in the whole world.


Sorry Karen, I bet I'm even worse than you! My standard joke is that my feet are too far from my head (I'm 6'4"), so it takes a while for the instructions to go from my brain to my feet. But I'm hopeless.

I have had waltz lessons from four professional dance teachers (including a three-month course taught by the great dancer and expert teacher Pierre Chartrand here in Montréal), plus I've had several experienced friends over the years try to teach me how to waltz, all to no avail. I can't even do the simplest most basic waltz step after all that instruction.

My girlfriend is from Brittany and teaches traditional Breton dancing; I've gone to festou-noz with her (all-night dances) in Brittany; she'll teach me the steps for each dance, and when the exact same dance comes up again later in the evening she has to teach me all over again. I have no ability to remember dance steps.

A few years ago a friend of mine who has taught hundreds of beginners how to dance took me on as a special project, convinced that he could succeed where all others had failed. But he gave up after a few lessons, and agreed that I have zero aptitude for dancing.

Speaking of Michael Flatley, I saw him dance in Chicago in 1978 when I was there visiting my sister -- a bunch of other dancers came on stage before him while he was playing flute with Liz Carroll (fiddle), and then at the end he put down his flute and started dancing...he brought down the house.


----------



## Karen

Brad, maybe if there was a world bad-dancer competition, you would win the worst male dancer, and I the worst female one!

I'm not familiar with Breton dancing. I'll see if I can find a demonstration online.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Karen said:


> The sad truth, Toronto.gal, is that I am, without a doubt, the worst dancer in the whole world.


*Karen:* it's never too late to learn!

Let's start with a 'low impact, relaxing, sensually stimulating & fun' easy lesson, you can try it too brad: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOMtF6irGNg&playnext=1&list=PLAC406B37F1EB97E4

*Shakira - Hips Don't Lie*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUT5rEU6pqM

Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## m3s

Some east-coast talent for you. Known more for his backwards-fiddling and public obscenities, the intro is in actually him playing the piano with a distinctive celtic twist. It speeds up at 2 mins with the fiddling. It's a shame there isn't a better quality of him performing this live, and that his antics overshadowed his music.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWEtZPNmIB0&feature=related


----------



## zylon

*Karen:* I just listened to the 5 songs you posted yesterday ... thanks. And then I listened to another, and then another ... you know how it goes 
- music was a great invention!

~~~~~//~~~~~


> Wanda Jackson was born in Maud, Oklahoma on October 20, 1937, but has lived much of her life in Oklahoma City. Her father, a musician, moved the family to California during the 1940s in hopes of a better life. Two years later, he bought Jackson a guitar and encouraged her to play. ~Wiki


*
Wanda Jackson* - Is It Wrong (For Loving You)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9NrYG3N_hE



> In the early 1970s, at her children's request, Jackson and her husband began to regularly attend church and discovered Christianity. She began recording gospel songs and albums ...


Wanda Jackson - He was there all the time
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49NLbpao2yk










______________________
_You never know when it will strike, but there comes a moment at work when you know that you just aren't going to do anything productive for the rest of the day._


----------



## Karen

zylon said:


> *Karen:* I just listened to the 5 songs you posted yesterday ... thanks. And then I listened to another, and then another ... you know how it goes


Oh do I ever know how it goes! I often open this thread, vowing just to spend a few minutes listening to the latest item posted, and then find myself still here hours later - sometimes at three o'clock in the morning! Obviously, I'm really enjoying this thread.

Here are just two more (I promise!) of the *Dubliners* with a very different mood from those I posted earlier. The first one is a beautifull rendition of *Carrickfergus*.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JMRYTtuMaE

The second is called *Four Green Fields*. In this song, The "fine old woman" is meant to symbolize Ireland, the four green fields are Ulster, Munster, Connaught, and Leinster, and the children starving was the Great Irish famine of 1845.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouVr3JTelhE&feature=related


----------



## Karen

Toronto.gal said:


> *Karen:* it's never too late to learn!


Never is a long, long time! Your suggestion really made me laugh because it reminded me that last year a friend tried to talk me into taking belly dance lessons with her at a seniors' centre. Needless to say, she didn't succeed!


----------



## zylon

Perfect for Sunday morning listening 

Handel 'Largo' - The London Symphony Orchestra 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rq1Iv3DkwVs

I don't understand one word of Italian,
apparently it's a love song to a tree.
Ombra mai fu ~ 'There never has been a shade'


----------



## Toronto.gal

Karen said:


> last year a friend tried to talk me into taking belly dance lessons with her at a seniors' centre. Needless to say, she didn't succeed!


*Karen:* my mom used to say that you have to try everything [legal of course] at least 3 times: first, last and never again. 

*Sade - Smooth Operator*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOI8ae3Lub8&feature=related


----------



## Karen

I like your Mom's idea - particulary the "never again" part.

I know this is a bit different, but it is music, so I'm going to post it here. I mentioned my granddaughter, Meredith, a few weeks ago in another thread and posted a video of her playing guitar with a band called The Hot Club of Mars. Well, Meredie signed up for the Vancouver auditions for a show called Urban Star, held last weekend. From several hundred people auditioning, she was one of four chosen for the semi-finals to be held in Toronto. The song she is singing, *By Your Side*, she wrote herself, and she's accompanying herself on a guitar she built herself. Do I sound like a proud grandma?

This is not a video of her audition - it's an amateur effort she made at home later, because her family and friends all wanted to hear what she'd sung. As you can tell from the shower curtain background, she recorded in the bathroom 'cause she said it was the only place in the house with decent acoustics! 

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150714696350118


----------



## carverman

Karen said:


> The second is called *Four Green Fields*. In this song, The "fine old woman" is meant to symbolize Ireland, the four green fields are *Ulster, Munster, Connaught, and Leinster*, and the children starving was the Great Irish famine of 1845.


??? I thought that the old province naming convention was replaced by 
the time of William of Orange..and it's now 26 counties or something?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Counties_of_Ireland
Ulster was the one "in bondage" according to the song.


----------



## Karen

Carver, I think you're confusing the provinces and the counties. The four provinces are: Ulster, Munster, Connaught, and Leinster; Ulster, as you say, is not part of the Republic of Ireland but belongs to the United Kingdom. These provinces originate from ancient times and, while I don't know whether they still have any official role, the names are still used in Ireland. But, like so much about Irish history (which I don't claim to know a lot about), it gets very confusing, depending on whether the story's being told from the English or the Irish point of view!

Here's a link that explains a little bit about the topic: http://www.wesleyjohnston.com/users/ireland/geography/counties.html. You'll notice you can click on a link to a map of the four provinces.


----------



## carverman

Karen said:


> But, like so much about Irish history (which I don't claim to know a lot about), it gets very confusing, depending on whether the story's being told from the English or the Irish point of view!


Thanks Karen. Now I know where the name for Kilkenny (one of my favourite Irish beers comes from...and Waterford crystal..and maybe Muenster cheese?

I used to live im Mississauga ON many years ago in a townhouse and my next door neighbour (Maeve?) was Irish and she mentioned she came from Sligo.

John Allen Cameron, (a singer/songwriter from down east-deceased now) recorded "Four Green Fields", back in the early 70s. He did some recording at the recording studio where I used to work, along with Anne Murray and
some of the other "Down east Mafia" as the artists were known back then.


----------



## Karen

I'm not Irish, but I suspect I was meant to be! When I lived in Australia in the late 1960s I was always being asked by Irish immigrants what part of Ireland I was from! They thought I had an Irish accent, but they couldn`t place it. Then a few years later, back in Canada, my daughters wanted to take dance lessons and as my neighbour and friend taught Irish dancing, that's the kind of dancing they did. (One of them teaches it now.) Another few years went by; I was divorced and then married an Irishman, and I visited Ireland with him. We were in all the places you mentioned (except I don`t remember being in Muenster). Your former neighbour from Sligo could hardly have been anything but Irish with a name like Maeve!

And I remember John Allen Cameron very well, but I didn`t remember that he sang Four Green Fields. I would have loved to hear it.

Anyway, you post brought back some happy memories!


----------



## brad

Karen said:


> We were in all the places you mentioned (except I don`t remember being in Muenster).


In fact you were in Munster without realizing it! Munster is the southwestern province of Ireland, one of the "four green fields" in fact, and includes the counties of Clare, Cork, Kerry, Limerick, Tipperary, and Waterford. The four green fields in the song are Munster, Leinster, Ulster, and Connacht - Ulster of course is the one that's "in bondage."

Here's some music from Munster: the great singer from Cork, Iarla Ó Lionáird, singing (in Irish) the lament of the three Marys:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mY7edACmuuA&feature=rec-HM-r2

And here from the other end of the country (Donegal) are the sisters Maighread & Tríona Ní Dhomhnaill, from Rannafast, singing in Irish:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3dA-7DlPT0


----------



## Toronto.gal

Karen said:


> 1. I like your Mom's idea - particulary the *"never again" part.*
> 
> 2. From several hundred people auditioning, she was one of four chosen for the semi-finals to be held in Toronto. The song she is singing, *By Your Side*, she wrote herself, and she's accompanying herself on a guitar she built herself. Do I sound like a proud grandma?


1. LOL Karen, but seriously, please give belly-dancing ONE try, it's so much fun; at home is fine too, that's where I practise my b-dance routine to get in shape for summer vacation.  

2. That is incredible! Meredie is one talented young lady. I wish her the best of luck in the semi-finals in TO & she could come and visit me too if she would like. 

Meredie really does it all; makes her own instrument, plays it and sings too, wow!  And I agree that acoustics in the bathroom isn't bad, lol.

Might she try Canadian Idol also?

*John Lennon - Woman*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kv7bnHTXtNQ&feature=related


----------



## Karen

Thank you so much, TG. I'm so proud of her. And most important of all - she's one of the nicest people you could ever meet!

As for the belly dancing, if I did decide to try it, it would be in the privacy of my home and nobody but me would ever know!

Note to Brad: I admitted to not knowing much about Irish history - obviously I'm not much better at Irish geography! Thanks for the information.


----------



## carverman

Karen said:


> We were in all the places you mentioned (except I don`t remember being in Muenster). Your former neighbour from Sligo could hardly have been anything but Irish with a name like Maeve!


When I read that there was a county of Munster..I thought about Muenster
cheese...but alas, Ireland cannot claim fame for that one..
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muenster_(cheese)



> And I remember John Allen Cameron very well, but I didn`t remember that he sang Four Green Fields. I would have loved to hear it.


The title album it is in is called "If we get there by dawn". 

He was famous at the time for his rendition of "Lord of the Dance"..a scottish?
hymn from the United Church/Presbyterian hymnary.

I was fortunate enough at the time be working in a big 24 track recording studio 
as an electronic engineer and sometimes even helped out with
the recording sessions. I was friends with Brian Ahearn, another maritimer
that came to Toronto to make it in those days, and spent a lot of time
with the JAC sessions. I remember getting some two track dubbed tapes
..the old ones..on the reels and listening to him. 

This is the album he recorded "Four Green Fields"


> Anyway, you post brought back some happy memories!


http://www.boogiebobsrecords.com/co...id,0/option,com_virtuemart/Itemid,1/vmcchk,1/


Thanks, those were good days and memories for me also. 
I left the recording studio in '72 to work for Telesat (Canada's communication
satellite company)..and I regretted that decision, 
because the studio days was like "family" .


----------



## Karen

I remember him best for "Farewell to Nova Scotia." I had never heard the song before he did it.


----------



## Spidey

This may be a little too nostalgic for some of you younger posters but to me this is one of the best songs to capture the mood of summer and especially summer romance.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_D2XD341xHo


----------



## Karen

Yes, I suspect that KaeJS wouldn't like it much, but I love it! Thanks.


----------



## zylon

*Karen*, you mentioned* Farewell to NS*

Here another new-to-me singer does a nice job of the song.

From the youtube notes:


> Born in Toronto on 13th november 1940, she got into folk seriously as a teenager on summer camps where people like Pete Seeger and Leon Bibb would turn up to give concerts. She got her break in 1960, left university and started touring in the States.


*Bonnie Dobson* - Farewell to Nova Scotia 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdmhu6OvXGM&feature=related


----------



## Karen

Oh, she's lovely, isn't she - I had not heard of her before. I've found many more of her songs on You Tube - guess what I'll be doing the rest of the evening!


----------



## Toronto.gal

Such a lovely song Spidey! Best music IMO, was that from the late 70's to the late 90's.

The Carpenters - Karen's voice was just like an angel's; she left us too soon. 

*A Song For You*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UziGwZBvth0&feature=related

*Can't Smile Without You*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zit4i2FiVY

*There is a Kind of Hush*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CX83EQA8dc&feature=related


----------



## Spidey

There are certain artists whose early passing I find especially sad. Karen Carpenter was definitely one in that category for me. Another is Harry Chapin. I never even used to care for his music but my wife had a "Greatest Hits" tape that my father-in-law used to listen to on long car trips so she played it when we were traveling. It is wonderful car-trip music because every song is like a story and Chapin's humanity is revealed through his music. My father-in-law passed away far too early but we continue the tradition of playing Harry Chapin's Greatest hits (The Gold Medal Collection) on every long car trip. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZ8hmrO2JLk


----------



## brad

I heard this song by the British group Elbow a few years ago and it really grabbed me; they do a gorgeous rendition here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f724-IJc1wM

And the falsetto bits reminded me of this great song from The Low Anthem:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PiRXJ2rxqtU

On the Way to Ohio's pretty great too:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4h6JZHf9H2U&feature=related

Edited to add this one, which has a very cool two-cellphone trick for producing digital delay near the end...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=civMlMEK2pE&feature=related


----------



## martinv

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2GGN3mzhng

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-lOQgyU7JQ

A little bluegrass/country for you.


----------



## hystat

going to see Joe Satriani at Rama tomorrow. 
Frank Soda Saturday (he's doing a nostalgic 80's stint in Toronto this month). Carl Dixon Trio at the historic Rockcliffe Tavern in Minden next Friday. 

Also got tix for Bachman Turner with Paul Rodgers in Belleville in Sept. I hear that PR sounds as good as ever...


----------



## DanFo

I just seen the Tragically Hip in Sarnia last Sunday night...got a free upgrade to the VIP section..I'm guessing they never sold enough to fill it up so they just wanted people up front to fill in the holes...great show though.


----------



## hystat

DanFo said:


> I just seen the Tragically Hip in Sarnia last Sunday night...got a free upgrade to the VIP section..I'm guessing they never sold enough to fill it up so they just wanted people up front to fill in the holes...great show though.


nice - I saw them in Bobcaygeon last month....25,000 people. I'm too old for those cage match deals anymore. But I hadn't seen them since 1987, so I thought I would go. 
Not sure why all the old songs were tuned down to such weird keys... I guess Gord's voice is wearing out... it was driving me nutty...Little Bones was just bizarre... in B flat or something... but the audience all around me was singing the album version...well, you know Gord doesn't sing true to the recordings - not even close....but they have to play the huge hits I suppose.


----------



## Toronto.gal

*The Pretenders - Back on the Chain Gang*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CK3uf5V0pDA

*hystat:* enjoy Joe Satriani 2night & Frank Soda 2morrow.


----------



## DanFo

Yeah Gord sounded a little off this time i seen the Hip about 5 years earlier and they sounded a little better....not sure if he wasn't getting the right feed back into his earpiece or if his voice is just done in these days....it wasn't too rough up in the front in the VIP section anyhow the gen admin ppl behind us were a little squeezed against the fence though..my days of fighting to be up front are long gone ...we were well back in the general admin section when the girl cameup and handed us the passes....sometimes you just get lucky


----------



## zylon

*Tom T Hall* - I Took A Memory To Lunch 
YouTube play list



> Thomas "Tom T." Hall (born May 25, 1936, in Olive Hill, Kentucky) is an American country music singer-songwriter. He has written 11 #1 hit songs, with 26 more that reached the Top 10, including the pop crossover hit "I Love", which reached #12 on the Billboard Hot 100. He became known to fans as "The Storyteller," thanks to his storytelling skills in his songwriting. ~Wiki


----------



## Toronto.gal

Perhaps an appropriate song for this week.

*1. Don't Worry, Be Happy - Bobby Mc Ferrin*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHFDa9efCQU&feature=related

*2. Mambo #5 - [Disney version] - Lou Bega*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MI6zupHVErQ

The non-Disney version is perhaps too racy for this forum, but here is a bit of the lyrics: 

Chorus:
A little bit of Monica in my life
A little bit of Erica by my side
A little bit of Rita is all I need
A little bit of Tina is what I see
A little bit of Sandra in the sun
A little bit of Mary all night long
A little bit of Jessica here I am
A little bit of you makes me your man


----------



## the-royal-mail

[email protected] What next, tubthumping and barbie girl?


----------



## Toronto.gal

*Chris Rea - Fool If You Think Is Over*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26iubAguHu0

Wrong time of year, but anyway, I love the song and in this 38c temperature, it's a cool song! 

*Chris Rea - Driving Home for Christmas*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvDxSW8mzvU


----------



## KaeJS

Here is a song that was shown to me by a friend just about a week ago.

Fantastic, beautiful song, except for the artist ruins it halfway through.

It is a long song (~8minutes), but only the first 4 minutes are good.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnwfTHpnGLY

The song is called *Raise Your Weapon* by *deadmau5*

The song is great until 4:10, and then you can just shut it off....... or keep listening if you feel so inclined.


----------



## zylon

In 1965, Peter C Newman travelled with Diefenbaker on the campaign trail, and later wrote about it in his book "Here Be Dragons"

A few excerpts:


> He was comfortable among them, at his playful best as he called out to some old-timers in Melville, Saskatchewan: “When did you get here?”
> The oldest among them proudly replied that he had arrived in 1903.
> “When in '03?” Diefenbaker retorted.
> “September, I recall ...”
> A gleeful Diefenbaker shot back: “We came in August!”
> 
> At Morse, local musicians serenaded him with an unsteady version of “The Thunderer.” I couldn't file my copy because the telegrapher was playing drums in the civic band; all I could do was hang around the caboose, watching. As the train pulled out, the band struck up “God be with you 'til we meet again.” I hopped on board the departing train and saw, for the only time in my life, John Diefenbaker in tears.
> 
> Later in Swift Current, Sk (known as Speedy Creek), two dozen blue-gowned ladies from some church choir swayed in time to the music from the back of a flatbed truck. When they broke into an emotional rendition of *“Land of hope and glory,” *Diefenbaker's sound baritone voice joined the chorus. It was my turn for tears.


*Nana Mouskouri* - Land Of Hope And Glory
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8awVJ619gtI&feature=related


----------



## Kim

This album is about 10 yrs old and I liked it back then and am drawn to listening to it a bunch now - David Grey's White Ladder.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPCMsl9tOIU&feature=related


----------



## ddkay

More Nujabes with a hilarious video  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAxgpHWtLC0


----------



## Toronto.gal

"Miss Winehouse, who came to fame with her debut album Frank in 2003, was found at her flat in north London this afternoon, the Metropolitan Police have confirmed."

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/celebritynews/8656961/Amy-Winehouse-dies-aged-27.html


----------



## zylon

*Dan Seals* - Bop 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKpn-GYsKSc

Dan Seals Fan Page


----------



## Toronto.gal

R.I.P. Amy.

*Amy Winehouse - Love Is a Losing Game *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ds0eIVGHQk&feature=player_embedded


----------



## financialnoob

Been listening to Eliza Doolittle lately. One song of hers always reminds me of this forum though:

Eliza Doolittle - Moneybox
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YJ6Ov-3qc0

Instead of goin' out
To dinner tonight
We can grow vegetables
Underneath our skylight

Clickin' these downloads
Everyday has it's price
We can lounge on our couch
And listen to our 45's

So take your Dollar, your Yen
Those Euros I can't spend
I won't get down with no Pounds
Never need to leave this house

Don't need your moneybox
'Cause I got lots and lots
Of what I need right here
Right here with you, my dear

Don't need the cash machine
To make our days happy
So do me a favor
Don't jingle your change sir


----------



## zylon

> Take Canada's folk troubadour, Valdy, and mix him with Canada's country singer Gary Fjellgaard, and you get The Contenders, a blending of harmonies, lyrics, humour and guitars. ~Rosemary Phillips


*Valdy & Fjellgaard* - Contenders
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwDaZF9MNws&feature=related


----------



## zylon

*Red Army Choir* - Der rote Sarafan (the red sarafan)

English translation of lyrics under the "show more" tab.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WC0AKZD99xk&feature=related



> A Sarafan (Russian: сарафан, from Persian sеrāрā) is a traditional Russian long, shapeless jumper dress (pinafore) worn as Russian folk costume by women and girls.
> 
> It was the dress worn by peasant girls and women in the central and northern part of Russia until the 20th century. Russian women from the upper and middle classes stopped wearing traditional Russian costume, apart from the kokoshniks as part a court dress in the 18th century, during Peter the Great's modernization of Russia (although the clothing style of Russian aristocrats differed greatly from those of commoners). It is now worn as folk costume for performing Russian folk songs and folk dancing.
> 
> Souce: Wikipedia


----------



## zylon

*from today's "Casey's Daily Dispatch"*



> I have often commented that if you study something you love one hour a day, within six months, a year maybe, you’ll be a master at it. Doug Casey forwarded me this remarkable video about a guy who clearly put in his hours learning to do something he loves – in this case, riding a bike. http://www.caseyresearch.com/cdd


http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=Cj6ho1-G6tw&vq=medium

Qualifies for "music" thread because ... well, there's music.


----------



## Toronto.gal

zylon said:


> Qualifies for "music" thread because ... well, there's music.


And so much more, thanks for posting Zylon!! 

I really enjoyed the video; the gifted cyclist seems to be getting ready for the London 2012 Summer Olympics.  And what can I say about the scenery, simply breathtaking!

Indeed practice makes perfect [I'm definitely a better trader/investor than last year].

Now a bit of piano from the wonderful Victor Borge.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvUbrbFdJ8g&feature=related

Have a safe & happy long weekend everyone!


----------



## Kim

Thanks - back at ya! 

I heard this on the radio today and then had to find it on Youtube to listen to a few more times - brings back memories of "sock - hops" in the school gymnasium 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azsdap3Q-jw

Madonna - Crazy For You


----------



## zylon

Toronto.gal said:


> Now a bit of piano from the wonderful Victor Borge.


haha! I always enjoy V.B. - a mainstay of PBS
_Eenendertig mensen hebben geen﻿ gevoel voor humor._

~~~~~~~//~~~~~~~



> This song was written as inspired by Lieutenant Governor John Crosbie, one of NL's great statesmen, who once said, "You'll know the Newfoundlanders in Heaven; they'll be the ones who want to go home."


Newfoundlanders in Heaven 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lfrg1oHVK08


----------



## Abha

The Black Keys for the win

these guys are phenomenal live

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpaPBCBjSVc&ob=av2e


----------



## zylon

*Patsy Montana* - I want to be a cowboy's sweetheart
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-q-S36q4V4



> Recorded 1/26/1937
> This version was recorded by Patsy several years after her original classic. She was backed up﻿ by The Light Crust Doughboys on this version. On the original, she was backed by The Prairie Ramblers, who backed her up on most of her original hits. This version's lyrics update Patsy's story from a girl wanting to be a cowboy's sweetheart to a girl who has found her true love and "settled down on a ranch of her own" with children.


----------



## zylon

*Marion Fiander* - Hand In Hand
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pE8-CKohtm4

Unfortunately, I wasn't able to find any info on Marion Fiander.

~~~~~~~~//~~~~~~~~

Anytime someone wants to start a "_spelling and grammar_" thread, I'm ready ... 
_*Eye halve a spelling chequer*_


> Eye halve a spelling chequer
> It came with my pea sea
> It plainly marques four my revue
> Miss steaks eye kin knot sea.
> 
> Eye strike a quay and type a word
> And weight four it two say
> Weather eye am wrong oar write
> It shows me strait a weigh.
> 
> As soon as a mist ache is maid
> It nose bee fore two long
> And eye can put the error rite
> It's rare lea ever wrong.
> 
> Eye have run this poem threw it
> I am shore your pleased two no
> It's letter perfect awl the weigh
> My chequer tolled me sew.
> ~Martha Snow source


----------



## zylon

Have to admit that I'm enjoying the time out which Cdn exchanges are providing today. 

At time of posting, gold and related equities are holding nicely while DJIA is being pushed down on very light volume.
smattering of charts

In the meantime, Galaxie is providing relaxing entertainment.

*Richard Abel* - Romance
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piFC1QeOVdI


----------



## hystat

Going to the Kitchener Blues Festival this coming weekend...
Several amazing acts there this year, as always.... all free shows

My favourite there is Pat Travers. not really a blues act, but he is so good live...with earplugs. I always have the foamies in...

love his Living Legends interview series 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFiVT_9jIKI


----------



## Karen

> Anytime someone wants to start a "spelling and grammar" thread, I'm ready ...
> Eye halve a spelling chequer


Love the poem, Zylon. Unfortunately, although exaggerated, it's not that far from the truth. One of my pet peeves is the number of people who confuse the words "lose" and "loose." It makes me want to scream!

When I was working, one of my jobs was to edit the reports of the investigators on the staff of the federal government department I worked for. Not long after the department was computerized and the investigators started using MS Word to produce their reports, one of the men started adding an apostrophe to almost every word that ended with an "s." Since he had always used apostrophes correctly before, I finally I asked him why he had started doing that, and he said, "Because spellcheck tells me to." I pointed out that spellcheck told him to "consider" using an apostrophe; it didn't tell him to!


----------



## brad

Karen said:


> One of my pet peeves is the number of people who confuse the words "lose" and "loose."


Two friends of mine, both of them gorgeous and confident Québecois women in their early 30s whose command of English is at an intermediate level, were traveling in the backwoods of upstate New York one night a few years ago, and they lost their way. Seeing a light in a house by the road, they pulled into the driveway and both of them got out of the car and rang the doorbell. A man answered the door, and one of my friends said to him, "Excuse me sir, but can you help us? We're loose!"


----------



## zylon

> Alison Krauss (born July 23, 1971) is an American bluegrass-country singer, songwriter and fiddler. She entered the music industry at an early age, winning local contests by the age of ten and recording for the first time at fourteen. ~Wiki


*Alison Krauss* - When You Say Nothing At All 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjsjZWlRVvo&feature=related


----------



## SpiritSentient

*Musics! *

@ddkay: omg LOVE Nujabes, amazing vibes. Underrated, he could be a mainstream hit if he wanted 

@Toronto.gal: McFerrin + Bega both offer gold. Uplifting stuff 


I'm going to suggest:

Price Tag - Jesse J feat. B.O.B. (feels appropriate for CMF, and my girlfriend is doing a hoop dance video to it)
Kardinal Offishal - The Anthem (come on Toronto! Represent!)
Passion Pit - Little Secrets (catchy, fun, uplifting... did I mention catchy?)


Finally, you all may find this interesting, Jay-Z's latest track cites Steve Forbes, Warren Buffet, and Beyonce's Millions... relatively uncommon subject matter for a hip-hop song, but Jay is a pioneer 

http://blogs.forbes.com/zackomalleygreenburg/2011/01/11/jay-z-speaks-financial-truth-in-new-song-with-kanye-west/


----------



## Toronto.gal

*Zylon:* thanks for your kind comments on the 'scary' thread.  [I'm not back yet].

*The Happenings - See You In September*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgCt-F22Ex0

*@SS:* welcome to the forum!


----------



## KaeJS

I'm not into Country, but this song is really good. Ludacris even joined him on stage once during this song.

Gotta give credit where credit is due:

Jason Aldean - Dirt Road Anthem


----------



## zylon

> Talbot was born into a Methodist family with a musical background in Oklahoma City, Oklahoma, and started learning to play the guitar at an early age. At age 15 he dropped out of school and was performing as a guitarist for Mason Proffit, a country folk-rock band formed with his older brother Terry.
> 
> Talbot embarked on a spiritual journey that led him through Native American religion and Buddhism to Christianity. At this point he and his brother, Terry, joined the Jesus Movement, recording the album Reborn which was re-released by Sparrow Records ... ~Wiki


*John Michael Talbot* - St. Theresa's Prayer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKKALl6kv1U&feature=related


----------



## humble_pie

a dance & a song for markets today

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfJNHapFz6U&feature=related


----------



## zylon

Good one *humble_pie* 

Val Parker's smoke dance reminds me of Manitoulin Island, where I spent a winter so did not have 
opportunity to witness similar activities which take place in summer.

I include the following promotional video for the last two minutes of guitar playing by Kevin Closs.

MANITOULIN ISLAND LIFE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMtNeHEYdZM


----------



## awowpalmer

Abha said:


> The Black Keys for the win
> 
> these guys are phenomenal live
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpaPBCBjSVc&ob=av2e



I saw them live a month ago, they were amazing. Great performance!

My two current favourite bands are:

Foster The People:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDTZ7iX4vTQ

Friendly Fires:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnHJhy68Q98&ob=av2n


----------



## zylon

Scent of a woman - Tango Scene 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBHhSVJ_S6A


> The Tango dance scene from the movie Scent Of A Woman (1992) where Pacino plays a blind retired Lieutenant Colonel.


----------



## ddkay

The Eagles - Hotel California http://fizy.com/s/17g87w


----------



## ddkay

Dreamy... Sarah Vaughan - The Mystery of Man http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qf57R-3EeH8


----------



## Dmoney

awowpalmer said:


> My two current favourite bands are:
> 
> Foster The People:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDTZ7iX4vTQ


Other than that song being about a school massacre it's great. It took me about 15 listens before I actually listened to the lyrics, but by then it was too late, I absolutely loved the song already.

Another awesome song: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLUX0y4EptA&ob=av3e

And another... makes me wish I was back in school and on summer vacation right now

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1nbvplgElw


----------



## martinv

One more Adele.
Love the intro....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYEDA3JcQqw&ob=av2e

Only 112,000,000 plays. Someone else must like her as well.


----------



## Dmoney

martinv said:


> One more Adele.
> Love the intro....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYEDA3JcQqw&ob=av2e
> 
> Only 112,000,000 plays. Someone else must like her as well.


Probably just one other person who has watched it 111,999,999 times.

A little Lupe anyone?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPiKKfcjI-4


----------



## ddkay

Love this song Break - Hold On ft. Kyo


----------



## zylon

*Loretta Lynn*

*You're the Reason Our Kids are Ugly*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFq6eZBS1iM&feature=related

Lynn and her husband also fought frequently, but, she said, "he never hit me one time that I didn’t hit him back twice".

*One's On The Way*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMzSYyjNb74&NR=1

She was a Mother at 14 and a Grandmother before she was 30.

*The Pill*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DcdONaKSQM



> She was married to Oliver Vanetta Lynn, commonly known as "Doolittle" ... ~Wiki


----------



## Kim

Warning don't click on this if you don't like alternative music. I listen to a diverse range of music and came across this - since I grew up in the eighties I am forever drawn to music with synthesizers in it. 

AWOLNATION - Sail
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XpSji8QLf4


----------



## zylon

*Beer Barrel Polka *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sshhb5ISHvI


> _Roll out the money, we’ll have a barrel of dough.
> Roll out the money, don’t matter how much we owe!
> Zing boom tararrel, ring out a song of good cheer,
> Now’s the time to roll out the money…the election’s near._
> ~lyrics courtesy GuildInvestment.com


----------



## KaeJS

Kim said:


> Warning don't click on this if you don't like alternative music. I listen to a diverse range of music and came across this - since I grew up in the eighties I am forever drawn to music with synthesizers in it.
> 
> AWOLNATION - Sail
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XpSji8QLf4


Kim,

This is an amazing song.

I am so glad you posted this. I felt so out of place here, as it seemed I had never heard of anyone elses songs. Good pick! SAIL!


----------



## m3s

KaeJS said:


> Kim,
> 
> This is an amazing song.
> 
> I am so glad you posted this. I felt so out of place here, as it seemed I had never heard of anyone elses songs. Good pick! SAIL!


+1 I also love this song but never thought to post it here. I love a lot of music but this thread kinda hurts my ears sometimes


----------



## ddkay

Cadence - Creative Commerce http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atnUhX_2OlI


----------



## zylon

To the tiny minority who come here just to complain ...

*Sucks to be You*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlcYw3Pg4jY&feature=related


----------



## zylon

*Eric Clapton* - Good Night Irene 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZm96PKwtHc&feature=related
32,310

http://woomag.blogspot.com/2011/08/hurricane-irene.html (photos)


----------



## Abha

Johnny Cash - Hurt

Probably the best cover EVER.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o22eIJDtKho


----------



## KaeJS

Abha, great tune.


----------



## DanFo

Yes jonnhy's tune is great +1


----------



## Toronto.gal

In Barry Manilow mood. 

[Dedicated to those that like soft-rock; others don't have to listen]. 

*This One's for You* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLeNzA1OIcM&feature=


----------



## zylon

*hey T-O ... there's a song for every occasion!*

Taylor Swift- *Welcome Back*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dO5Ebyp-rUY

... and of course there's this one

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPaed8I3V1A


----------



## Toronto.gal

Still in BM mood. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-vsSgoCQnc&feature=related


----------



## Argonaut

I am Canada's biggest southern rock fan.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFPaxK-q5gI

*Lynyrd Skynyrd* - *The Needle and the Spoon*


----------



## Toronto.gal

You put me in *country rock* mood with the above song, or is song below also southern rock?  Whatever the genre, it's an awesome classic!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TS9_ipu9GKw


----------



## DanFo

CCR has a bunch of good songs!!


----------



## Toronto.gal

So why didn't you post one DanFo? 

A fitting song for today, eh?

*1. Neil Diamond - September Morn*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVLonpBtkH0&feature=related

And a super fun one!

*2. Earth, Wind & Fire - September*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2S8ZrQG0y6g


----------



## Kim

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAc83CF8Ejk&ob=av2n

Adele is quite popular these days - I like this one the best "Someone like You"


----------



## zylon

> "Hava Nagila" (הבה נגילה) (lit. Let us rejoice) is a Hebrew folk song that has become a staple of band performers at Jewish weddings and Bar/Bat Mitzvahs.
> 
> The melody was taken from an Ukrainian folk dance-song from Bukovina (a variant of Hora). It uses the Phrygian dominant scale, common in music of Romania and Western Ukraine. ~Wiki


Not really sure what all that means, but it's a heck of a foot-stomper on a long weekend Friday evening 

*Andre Rieu* - Hava Nagila 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFtv5qe5o3c

... and if you rest for a couple minutes, 
there's still lots of time left to join in this waltz

The Blue Danube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiwI5k-gFwc&feature=related

~~~~~~~~~~//~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Abha

Sticking to my fondness of covers, here is Florence Welch covering Beyonce's Halo.

Florence and the Machine - Halo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eu6GhJSj3HI


----------



## KaeJS

Abha,

I think my ears are bleeding after that.


----------



## ddkay

Some Bollywood tunes Kailash Kher & Shaan - Chand Sifarish Jo Karta Hamari (Fanaa)


----------



## Abha

KaeJS said:


> Abha,
> 
> I think my ears are bleeding after that.


I just like when artists take over songs by others and make it their own.

Bruce Springsteen is one expert who comes to mind.


----------



## ddkay

Columbia Business School Follies - Arbitrage


----------



## MrPolarZero

To Know Her Is To Lover Her - Beatles
Money - Beatles
Ticket To Ride - Carpenters
Hotel California - Eagles


----------



## Toronto.gal

In positive mood. 

*Can't Take My Eyes off You - Frankie Valli and The 4 Seasons*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGFToiLtXro

Happy Labour Day everyone!


----------



## KaeJS

*Ladyhawke - My Delirium*

Great song. Has an older Gwen Stefani feel. Little bit of pop/grunge from a female.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_bFO1SNRZg&ob=av2e


----------



## ddkay

Miami before the housing market crash: Phats & Small - Tonite


----------



## Toronto.gal

*Tom Jones - Sex Bomb* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KUJE2xs-RE


----------



## Abha

The latest single from The Red Hot Chili Peppers.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8QoB3sifzw&ob=av2n

Continuing their streak of having absurd song titles: *The Adventures Of Rain Dance Maggie*


----------



## Toronto.gal

*1. Down Under - Men at Work*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeG-hNXXy6I

*2. Air Supply - Every Woman in The World*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTKi6V6qCBk

TGIF.


----------



## zylon

Excellent video from KlingonLady77 

Voyager ~ Wasn't That A Party 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oUr19aVUCU


----------



## HaroldCrump

I haven't posted on this thread thus far, but I'd like to dedicate my first post to the memory of 9/11
I think this is one of the most enduring and timeless tributes to the memory of the victims and all affected:

Alan Jackson in _Where Were You When the World Stopped Turning That September Day_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AW8puRqE4Sc

Live performance version:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9PwWkV4HQ4

This song has a very personal and meaningful impact for me.
I don't think any of us can ever forget where we were and what we were doing at that moment.


----------



## Toronto.gal

I was in New York on that day and no, I don't think anyone, who was old enough could ever forget such a horrific day.

It is said that time heals all wounds, but no, it does not.

*Leonard Cohen - On that day*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-O20a3K1038


----------



## humble_pie

such beautiful memorials to 9/11 from HaroldCrump & Toronto_gal.

is there any chance you two or the moderators could place these under a new thread, something like Memorial to 9/11 ? so all could see & offer their thoughts & prayers.

it would be nice, too, for other messages to stop for an hour or 2, say 9 am to 11 am.

(tears come to the eyes)


----------



## Four Pillars

Very nice 9/11 tributes.

I just got back from the Erasure concert down at the Sound Academy (used to be "the docks"). Absolutely amazing concert. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKITxW0wg8k


----------



## Toronto.gal

*Mariah Carey - Never Forget You*

I won't see your smile
And I won't hear you laugh
Anymore
Every night
I won't see you walk
Through that door...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KcT_1WAJ4pc&feature=watch_response


----------



## ddkay

Donnie Dubson - Save Me Later


----------



## Toronto.gal

*A Moment Like This - Kelly Clarkson* [the best American Idol winner IMHO after Jennifer Hudson, even though Jennifer did not win].

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSSoMw3R-E8&feature=related


----------



## m3s

It looks like Kelly spent all her winnings on chocolate cupcakes though. The only idol to catch my attention is Carrie (probably because they're always pointing her out at hockey games though)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMBSDpB3WB8&feature=feedf


----------



## Toronto.gal

mode3sour said:


> It looks like Kelly spent all her winnings on chocolate cupcakes though.


And what exactly does her weight-gain have to do with her voice? 

*Rick Astley - Hold me in Your Arms*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqZS89jFCFg&feature=relmfu


----------



## KaeJS

Carrie may be more attractive than Kelly, but Kelly makes better music.

And I think Kelly was very attractive before her recent (huge) weight gain.


----------



## m3s

I agree that being attractive has nothing to do with her voice (though we all know it has to do with the business aspect of it). Being fat is just lazy and unhealthy. Making these excuses "it doesn't matter what you look like" is why half of Americans are on the verge of a heart attack, not to mention all the other negative effects. It's the equivalent of being financially lazy and racking up credit card debt.

This song is for rookie who is about to experience entourage for real http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iN5XevNGuus&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## Toronto.gal

mode3sour said:


> Being fat is just lazy and unhealthy.


Definitely the latter, but don't forget that not everyone gains weight by simply increasing calorie intake. In any case, I don't follow Kelly's diet nor do I read tabloid journalism, so I have no idea why she gained so much weight, that's her business & that of her physician; I just follow her music.

Are there other dangerous vices/addictions you would like to discuss on this music thread this glorious Sunday morning [evening 4 you]? Drinking [alcohol/caffeine], drugs, smoking, sex addiction perhaps? 

Dislike the video, but song is great!

*Pet Shop Boys - It's a Sin*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7I5UaB7mx4


----------



## KaeJS

Toronto.gal said:


> sex addiction perhaps?


That's totally healthy and calorie burning. Frugal, too! 

Speaking of addictions...

*K's Choice - Not An Addict*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHAzwpX7aDE

Great song from the 90's!


----------



## Toronto.gal

*KaeJS:* the calorie burning for such activity is rather low, LOL.

Fav. song!

*Celine Dion & Barbara Streisand - Tell Him*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emHrsJ93Sr0&feature=related


----------



## Kim

There hasn't been anything really catching my ear the past couple weeks on the radio - I keep switching stations looking for something......

I came across this oldie though - I like the voice and lyrics and I can remember listening to it riding around in my Dad's car.

Sad Eyes ( 1979 ) - Robert John

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5grdfnGUss


----------



## Four Pillars

Kim said:


> There hasn't been anything really catching my ear the past couple weeks on the radio - I keep switching stations looking for something......
> 
> I came across this oldie though - I like the voice and lyrics and I can remember listening to it riding around in my Dad's car.
> 
> Sad Eyes ( 1979 ) - Robert John
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5grdfnGUss


Haha - thanks for that blast from the past.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Here is one of my favorites:
*Who Knows Where the Time Goes*

Sandy Denny from the Fairport Convention group

No video, of course, but one of the earlier versions (pre-recording) is here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2xODjbfYw8

Many have performed this song since then, but IMO none comes close to the original by Sandy.


----------



## m3s

Toronto.gal said:


> *KaeJS:* the calorie burning for such activity is rather low, LOL.


You won't burn calories in a marathon either if you just lie there


What happened to your post of the daytrader-sythpop redfoo guy? Steisand has nothing on the shuffle

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7l5LqhLLJrI


----------



## Toronto.gal

mode3sour said:


> You won't burn calories in a marathon either if you just lie there


Rigorous or not, it surely deserved a place on this list mode.  

Didn't understand the trading question, if it was directed at me.

http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/knowing-which-activities-burn-the-most-calories.html

*Kim:* lovely song, indeed a great oldie, thanks for reminding me of it!

From old to new: [any CMF member moves like Jagger]. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEPTlhBmwRg


----------



## brad

HaroldCrump said:


> Here is one of my favorites:
> *Who Knows Where the Time Goes*
> 
> Many have performed this song since then, but IMO none comes close to the original by Sandy.


Agreed. She really had an amazing voice; I've been a fan for decades. She died far too young. Richard Thompson's song "Did She Jump or Was She Pushed" was supposedly a veiled reference to her fall down the stairs.

Sandy's performance of Tam Lin in Fairport's 1969 recording Liege and Lief is unforgettable:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guFZkLxYM60


----------



## KaeJS

mode3sour said:


> You won't burn calories in a marathon either if you just lie there


LOL! 

I just clicked this thread and this was the first post I saw when my browser finished loading the page. Coincidentally, I happened to be in the process of drinking, which caused me to laugh and choke hysterically. Pretty sure I have fluid in my lungs, now. Either way, that was funny, *mode.*


----------



## zylon

*harvest*

we should have been done by now, but we got rained out. Tomorrow should be the last day riding the Green Machine.

*NEIL YOUNG* - Harvest Moon
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMA-_ElvKsk&feature=related


----------



## daddybigbucks

When im tired, driving and its dark out.
And i hear any early Bob Dylan, it hits me like anything.
The words almost become religious.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hk3mAX5xdxo


----------



## m3s

Toronto.gal said:


> Rigorous or not, it surely deserved a place on this list mode.
> 
> Didn't understand the trading question, if it was directed at me.


Naw T.gal that's actually just the list for dummies  I never understood why people would exercise for no reason when they could put their energy to functional use, or at least chase a ball

And sorry I think I confused a post by another gal as yours



zylon said:


> we should have been done by now, but we got rained out. Tomorrow should be the last day riding the Green Machine.
> 
> *NEIL YOUNG* - Harvest Moon
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMA-_ElvKsk&feature=related


This post is all win I love John Deeres and Neil Young but I prefer Cowgirl in the Sand. And harvest time means it's Oktoberfest time in Deutschland (who knew it was in Sept ) Truly miss the simple days of harvesting on my green machines


----------



## ddkay

C64 Orchestra - Monty On The Run

Orchestration of this chip tune composed by Rob Hubbard in 1985


----------



## Spidey

One of my all-time favorites from Cat Stevens. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q29YR5-t3gg


----------



## Toronto.gal

And mine is *Wild World.* Thanks for reminding me of Cat!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHXpnZi9Hzs&feature=related


----------



## Kim

Perfect song to have my first coffee of the morning with - nice choice T.Gal


----------



## HaroldCrump

In times of such economic uncertainity and world market carnage, thank God for music...

Here is Alan Jackson in *Thank God for the Radio*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UawmsICMuaQ


----------



## zylon

*Tanya Tucker* - Im Leavin' It All Up To You (Tom Jones) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SammopDWhtk&feature=related


----------



## humble_pie

kids on the block.
nobody knows their names.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HEMN7DxDxU&feature=related


----------



## Toronto.gal

I heard this song for the first time today and I liked it! 

*THE McCOYS- "HANG ON SLOOPY"*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IctvKFfpHI0&feature=related

*Zylon:* LOL


----------



## ddkay

Tiny Tim http://gmanwonderful.ytmnd.com/


----------



## ddkay

The Chemical Brothers - Star Guitar brilliant video


----------



## Toronto.gal

ddkay said:


> Tiny Tim http://gmanwonderful.ytmnd.com/


I think you've been playing too much Garry's Mod. 

*1. The Look of Love - Diana Krall* [Canadian/romantic style] 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBvyJyzSGCE

*2. The Look of Love - ABC* [English/pop rock style]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcchCQuXrH8

Hope you'll enjoy both versions.


----------



## martinv

For Carverman:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8O5wZAd2z4

I think I know that he has probably seen this but a nice flashback all the same.


----------



## KaeJS

This song just fills me with so many emotions of depression, yet content for the world the way it is. It's hard to describe. This is one of those songs that can change my mood whenever I hear it. One of the best songs in the world.

Good song for reflecting.

*Pearl Jam - Yellow LedBetter*



> _"Once I saw her on a beach of weathered sand.
> And on the sand I wanna leave it again. Yeah.
> On a weekend I wanna wish it all away, yeah."_


----------



## Toronto.gal

*The Stylistics*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zh59b1fcZ3k

Happy Friday!


----------



## zylon

> The Rankin Family is a Canadian musical family group from Mabou, Cape Breton Island, Nova Scotia.
> 
> The Rankins come from a family of 12, all of whom would entertain the neighbours musically every third weekend as part of a ceilidh.
> 
> The first Rankin Family band formed in the 1970s when siblings Geraldine, Genevieve, David, John Morris, and Raylene Rankin began performing at local weddings and dances in Cape Breton. As the older siblings went away to college and university, the younger siblings Jimmy, Cookie and Heather took their places. ... read more


*The Rankin Family* - Fare thee well love 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGHq_m8E1o8&feature=related


----------



## zylon

*would you hold it against me*

IF I said YOU had a Beautiful Body - *Bellamy Brothers*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQ7MZVKPfq8&feature=related












> Life ain't like a bowl of cherries,
> There's too little laughter and too much sorrow.
> It's more like a jar of jalapenos,
> Cause what you do and say today,
> It don't go away and stay
> It'll just come back and burn your *** tomorrow.


*Jalapenos*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4j_...CwVVULXcphytU2SKd_A_MqEDbrQy8&lf=list_related


----------



## Kim

I couldn't find the version that I had heard on the radio over the weekend, the guitars in it were beautiful - this one is still very pleasant.

Edie Brickell and the New Bohemians - Circle.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_GkjymuQ9U


----------



## Toronto.gal

*Ronnie Milsap - I Wouldn't Have Missed it for the World*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mO0-n7Ot0_o&feature=related

Wishing all a survivable week!


----------



## Toronto.gal

*LeAnn Rimes - How Do I Live?* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Olo8gzgpC4&feature=related


----------



## zylon

*hey gang ...*

.. is this for real? *3D Printer *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZboxMsSz5Aw

or is it *Only Make Believe* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EE6-IAIs6Kw&feature=related


----------



## zylon

Hank Snow & Anita Carter - When My Blue Moon Turns to Gold 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7kOCzNDP0M&feature=related











Of interest to Firefox users:
I spent a few minutes today learning how to get rid of those annoying Flash ads, without affecting youtube performance. It's a very easy fix ... short tutorial here:

Adblock Plus in just over 1 Minute 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNvb2SjVjjI


----------



## Toronto.gal

Thanks Zylon!

*Ottawan - Hands Up!* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8AYSFBfJtE&feature=related


----------



## KaeJS

*Foster The People - Helena Beat
*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABzh6hTYpb8&ob=av2n


----------



## m3s

I'll have to look that up KaeJ you tend to like similar music. Germany blocks most music on youtube..

Now damn, I don't care for Justin Beiber, Simon Cowell and his reality music shows of teenyboppers but this impressed me dispite that. She somehow made a horrible song sound good http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TanlK2J4eoA&feature=BFa&list=HL1318075734&lf=mh_lolz&index=18 (Nicole Scherzinger is cool though because she dates an F1 racer)


----------



## zylon

*Happy Thanksgiving!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNHs25qtAqI


----------



## Toronto.gal

Such a perfect melody/video for today! Thanks for posting Zylon; so thankful I found this forum! 

"Hagood Hardy, Canada's foremost composer of contemporary instrumental music, passed away January 1, 1997 at the age of 59. Hagood Hardy had a rare gift -- the ability to translate life's many passages into transcendent music. "In fact, the one constant I'd like to feel runs through all my music -- no matter what the starting point -- is an appeal to reflection," he once said. *"I think in general we're all going too fast. It's time to slow down, re-examine, and reflect. If this is the message people get from my music, then I've succeeded."*

*HAGOOD HARDY - THE HOMECOMING*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNZRon8ofTo&feature=related


----------



## Karen

Zylon and Toronto.Gal: Thank you both for those lovely pieces of music. I enjoyed them both immensely, and TG, you're right; they do add to one's feelings of thankfulness.


----------



## zylon

You're welcome, ladies 
.. and thank YOU *T-O* .. I always enjoy HH

Somewere Over The Rainbow
Israel "IZ" Kaʻanoʻi Kamakawiwoʻole - May 20, 1959 – June 26, 1997
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGSmbX7hBno&feature=related

~~~~~//~~~~~
off topic:
While I was surfing the net for info on "_Not by Fire but by Ice_" 
I chanced upon Kim Greenhouse's site http://itsrainmakingtime.com/tag/show-archive/

She's an excellent interviewer and covers every topic imaginable under the sun. 
Perhaps of interest to Toronto.gal would be this interview under "finance" (although it is 100% US focused).
http://itsrainmakingtime.com/2011/johnolagues2/


----------



## Karen

What a delightful version of "Somewhere Over the Rainbow" - I loved it!


----------



## Toronto.gal

zylon said:


> Perhaps of interest to Toronto.gal would be this interview under "finance" (although it is 100% US.


Thank you Mr. Z! Everything interests me, except this: 










Dedicated to Goldfinger. 

*Duran Duran: View to a Kill*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsiBhQ60rJE&feature=fvwrel

*Karen:* Ditto!


----------



## zylon

Foster & Allen (After All These Years) Live in 1995 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4tD...Xh7igHOUOtMzd7dgNj&lf=list_related&playnext=3


----------



## Toronto.gal

If you're reading, congrats Paul & Nancy! May this marriage be as happy as the 1st one with Linda!  [Hopefully you had a prenup this time around!]

*Paul McCartney - Goodnight Tonight*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PCCqWQkWJk


----------



## the-royal-mail

I've been in a *Chris de Burgh *mood lately.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKczguqdJKo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOtkNYbtmg8


----------



## zylon

*T-O gal*  

Kevin Fowler - Cheaper To Keep Her
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cCfPur81Q4



> I asked her what she wanted this year for our anniversary she thought about it long and hard .. then she said to me "I think I'd like a divorce, I think I've had enough"
> I said " honey I wasn't planning on spending quite that much"


----------



## ddkay

Kettel - Toen (Makoto Remix) http://soundcloud.com/makoto-humanelements/kettel-toen-makoto-future-garage-remix


----------



## zylon

In the year 2525 - Zager & Evans
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhNM2K8cmU8


----------



## zylon

The paintings of Vincent Van Gogh set to Don McLean's "Starry Starry Night".
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkvLq0TYiwI










*Off topic:*


> Years Ahead of it's Time: A Rare *2003* Roundtable Predicting Today's Events.
> In a rare roundtable discussion, Richard Russell, Peter Eliades, Tim Wood, and the late Kennedy Gammage discuss a bursting housing bubble, stock market bottom before 2010, beginning of a long term bull market in gold, future protests, trade wars, and much more. (50 minutes)
> http://www.financialsense.com/finan...-richard-russell-kennedy-gammage-eliades-gold


----------



## Toronto.gal

Thanks Zylon!

Anyone watches DWTS? 

*Susan Boyle ~ Unchained Melody*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQVO7kpm7K8


----------



## Kim

No DWTS for me ....I was too wrapped up in watching Hart of Dixie.....this is another one of those shows you can watch with the sound off and it's just as good! 

Currently the children and I are singing along to Stereo Hearts while driving - my son sings the Adam Levine lines and I am trying to keep up to Travis McCoy's part - pretty sad.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Oh, too bad you missed it Kim; it was Disco night in last evening's episode [my fav. genre]. 

You threw so many names in your short sentence, let's see:

*- Hart of Dixie* - not familiar with that show, any good?
*- my son sings the Adam Levine lines* - how cute is that! [I like him too!]
*- Travis McCoy* - you're a rap fan?  [you're definitely younger than me then!]. 

*Adam Levine - Makes me Wonder*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAebYQgy4n4&feature=relmfu


----------



## Kim

No I am not a rap fan lol, I am just trying to stay "hip" with the younger generation. To be honest, I could just use a new hip! 

Oh the outfits on DWTS must have been the best last night. I am cheering for Carson this year - he is very entertaining.

Olivia Newton John, Magic ( 1980 ) is this song considered disco-ish? She is a classy performer.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sXLkKflnis


----------



## Toronto.gal

Yes, Carson is definitely entertaining & sweet too! 

Tune in tonight for the elimination round if you have time. I think either the soccer player or the lawyer gal will get kicked out.

Olivia = pop/soft rock; like her!.

Enjoy it Kim!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VmB8mgAp-0


----------



## Toronto.gal

Was surprised by Carson's elimination last night; I figured the entertainment factor would have kept him around for at least another couple of rounds, but technically speaking, he had to go I guess. 

The talented Ms. Clarkson; best AI winner IMO:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rVcRhWtr24


----------



## Kim

Well there goes my pick - who are you cheering for?

Another song that comes across the radio that contains rap & techno ( I could do without some of this ) but I like the chorus and I think this would be a great song to dance to.

Flo Rida, Good Feeling http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2ooeJfckok&ob=av2e


----------



## Toronto.gal

Kim said:


> who are you cheering for?


I like JR Martinez/Ricki Lake & David Arquette, but rooting for JR to win, though not for the reasons you might suspect. I just feel that he's a good dancer, a real fighter in his approach to learning the dancing techniques & has an engaging personality, not to mention that he's an inspirational example as well.


----------



## the-royal-mail

These are two Gordon Lightfoot favourites of mine:

Stay Loose

Daylight Katy

I suspect most people have forgotten about these songs, but they're regulars in my ipod.


----------



## Toronto.gal

A while back, I became addicted with the song in this Maynard Swedish Berries commercial:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJ7pGMfVNVg

*Lo and behold:* "Major Maker is a Canadian indie rock band, formed in Toronto, Ontario in 2006 by Bulgarian-born Todor Kobakov, and Icelandic singer-songwriter Lindy Vopnfjord. Their track "Rollercoaster" was used in a Maynards candy commercial, which led the company to be inundated with requests for the name of the band. The commercial was viewed more than 77,000 times on YouTube and was written about in the Toronto Sun and in Marketing magazine."

I still can't get enough of this song. 

*Major Maker - Rollercoaster*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZqVH7nA0Dk


----------



## KaeJS

*Underground Sound*

Nobody here is going to like this, but hey:

*The Jacka and Berner (ft. Ampichino) - All I Know*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIlSBojIwcg


----------



## zylon

*KaeJS* - suckin' and blowing at the same time ... awesome 
The music is good.

*Martina McBride* Strangers
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mc6INs5nF_Y&feature=related

*off topic:*
The New Biology


> Dr. Lipton’s further research explored the means by which the mind controls the body and implied the existence of an immortal spirit. The Biology of Belief is a summary of his findings.


This interview by Kim Greenhouse blew me away. It seems we can't blame everything on mum and dad afterall.
http://itsrainmakingtime.com/2011/brucelipton/


----------



## KaeJS

zylon said:


> *KaeJS* - suckin' and blowing at the same time ... awesome
> The music is good




*Matthew Good Band - Symbolistic White Walls*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5f4Na2xTgU

I love Matthew Good Band... He is such a great, underrated artist. He produces real music with real emotion and he is no one hit wonder. He is also Canadian.

His Album "In A Coma" released in 2005 is the best album ever produced, in my opinion, and it is the only CD that I can say I enjoy EVERY single song that is on it.


----------



## zylon

*sunday morning*

Highway to Heaven - *Jessy Dixon* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aimAxYG8EQQ&feature=related



> Jessy Dixon (March 12, 1938 – September 26, 2011) was an American gospel singer, songwriter, and pianist, with success among audiences across racial lines. He garnered seven Grammy nominations during his career.
> 
> Musicians with whom he worked include Paul Simon, Andrae Crouch, DeGarmo & Key and most recently Bill Gaither in the Homecoming series of concerts. He wrote songs for Amy Grant, Natalie Cole, Cher, and Diana Ross.
> 
> Dixon was an ordained minister with Calvary Ministries International of Fort Wayne, Indiana. ~Wiki


----------



## Toronto.gal

Isn't this a *k*ool song? How about the video? 

*Thompson Twins - Lies, Lies, Lies*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-x3TMBeX-ws&feature=related


----------



## KaeJS

*T.Gal*

Was that music video directed by Eatmore Shrooms?


----------



## Toronto.gal

No idea; such an old video!

*The B52's - Love Shack*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leohcvmf8kM&feature=related


----------



## ddkay

Blue States - Across The Wire (Remix)


----------



## ddkay

Jacob Henry & Coastal - Serengeti (Noel Sanger remix)


----------



## zylon

*Betty Hutton* - Blue Skies (1945) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8IZx7i8qHg&feature=related


----------



## ddkay

Deeizm & Jabberloop - Untold


----------



## Karen

I hope this isn't cheating -these aren't songs; they're Irish dances. My daughter teaches Irish Dancing, and these videos were filmed during the 2010 Olympics where her dancers performed every night at the Irish House.

There are two videos, both featuring Fred Nguyen. The first is a group dance with Freddy as the soloist; the second is Freddy doing an Irish set dance called Planxty Davis. Freddy is a two-time North American champion and has placed in the top three in several World Championships. He has danced with my daughter ever since he was in primary school, and he's practically my adopted grandson! Note too that the dancer to his left in the group dance is my granddaughter Rebeca - I just had to point that out!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQC4...list=ULlXPrA5lDqfM&lf=mfu_in_order&playnext=6

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXPr...list=ULCQC48pEJMOc&lf=mfu_in_order&playnext=3

By the way, be careful to click only once on the links or they will play twice at the same time, which gets a bit noisy!


----------



## Toronto.gal

Nice to see you back here Karen! You were missed. 

I enjoyed the above videos and speaking of dancing....

Anyone knows the Samba moves? 

"Samba is a Brazilian dance and musical genre originating in Bahia and with its roots in Brazil (Rio De Janeiro) and Africa via the West African slave trade and African religious traditions. It is recognized around the world as a symbol of Brazil and the Brazilian Carnival. Considered one of the most popular Brazilian cultural expressions, samba has become an icon of Brazilian national identity."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90bTeiw6Ljw


----------



## zylon

Toronto.gal said:


> Nice to see you back here Karen! You were missed.


^ what she said ^ 

Something a bit different from the Gaither bunch,
with a little humour thrown in just because ...
"Ridin Down The Canyon" (Mark Lowry at 2:40) 5 part harmony?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MaYk8HFVrPU&feature=related


----------



## zylon

*By the Rivers of Babylon - Boney M* is running through my head but it's already been posted.

I don't think this one's been posted yet.

*Boney M* - Rasputin (Russia's greatest love machine)
- history like it was never taught in my school 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5koKOKyA8NI&feature=related


----------



## Argonaut

Duane Allman died on this day in 1971 at 24 years old. Him and I share the same birthday, and I am now 24. So I am the exact same age this moment as he was when he died.. surreal. My favourite guitarist.

In tribute:
Allman Brothers - Little Martha

And how many people know that he did the spine tingling solo on Layla? Clapton couldn't slide like that.
Derek & the Dominos - Layla


----------



## zylon

Hahaha! take a look at the platforms What'shisname on the right is wearing.

farout 

*Abba* - I Do, I Do, I Do, I Do, I Do 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWF6sK8WeMw&feature=related


----------



## Karen

I spent yesterday evening with one of my daughters and her family. During dinner, I learned that my 16-year-old grandson is completely obsessed with the Beatles! After dinner he played some of his favourite songs for me and this was one I had never heard of before. (I'm probably the only one of us who hadn't, but, nevertheless, it was new to me!)

Get Back
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6G7MkBMVxE


----------



## KaeJS

It's a little bit abstract, but if you can get past that part its a great song:

Two Door Cinema Club - Undercover Martyn


----------



## Abha

The Black Keys latest single from their upcoming album. Pretty funny video too.

Black Keys: Lonely Boy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_426RiwST8


----------



## zylon

*BBC documentary*

Traffic Cops - Twins Madness In The Fast Lane 1 of 4 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6e3OwOws3I



> In 2008, BBC cameras filmed two Swedish sisters throwing themselves into traffic on the M6. When it was shown on BBC One, nearly 7 million viewers were glued to their screens, and millions more watched it later on YouTube.
> 
> The footage was shocking. One previewer wrote "On no account miss this documentary. It opens with what is perhaps the most extraordinary footage I've seen on TV".
> 
> (...)


----------



## Toronto.gal

Did not watch the entire video yet, but hmmm, the beginning is pretty creepy Zylon. 

Sing along: 

They're creepy and they're kooky, mysterious and spooky,
They're all together ooky, The Addams Family.
Their house is a museum Where people come tosee 'em
They really are a scream--The Addams Family.
(Neat) (Sweet) (Petite)
So get a witches shawl on
A broomstick you can crawl on
We're gonna pay a call on The Addams Family.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVRX_5tGOlo&feature=related

*Ghostbusters - Ray Parker Jr.*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvkKX035484&feature=related


----------



## the-royal-mail

Please offer feedback on this latest selection!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bb7S8-Iewi0


----------



## KaeJS

the-royal-mail said:


> Please offer feedback on this latest selection!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bb7S8-Iewi0


Closed browser after 7 seconds.

... Sorry


----------



## the-royal-mail

Finally some feedback on stuff I've posted in this thread. Thanks KaeJS.

That song is a classic.


----------



## Karen

KaeJS NEVER likes the music from the older member's generations, TRM. Just a generational thing! I like it, if that helps!


----------



## KaeJS

... That's because my mother was only 7 years old when that song came out...

!


----------



## m3s

This thread made me realize everyone on this forum was way older except KaeJ. I can listen to any song from the 90's, but the older stuff seems like I've heard it a million times too many

I should have posted this yesterday, but since I heard Halloween was postponed from snow maybe it's not so late. Amazing house light show. There's a 2011 version but I like the song in the 2010 better

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5qJCEaTdr8


.


----------



## the-royal-mail

Thanks Karen. It was certainly a popular song. Glad you like it. I bet Toronto.gal and others here like it as well. I don't necessarily like or dislike songs based on the year they were produced. I think KaeJS' avatar has negatively influenced his taste in music.


----------



## Toronto.gal

the-royal-mail said:


> Please offer feedback on this latest selection!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bb7S8-Iewi0


No feedback from me does not mean I disliked the songs, it is just that sometimes there is not enough time to comment.

I mentioned before that my fav. genre is Disco & Pop from 80's & 90's, but I do appreciate good music/lyrics from any era [except Rap & some types of Opera].

The Hollies were a bit before my time and not familiar with their songs, but the above song is well known and yup, I like it too, what's there not to like? The lyrics are great!

Not even Celine sings below song as good as Eric!

*All By Myself - Eric Carmen*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4VQzsRA4as


----------



## the-royal-mail

Thanks Toronto.gal. I appreciate the feedback. The thread seemed to be turning into a 1-way street where everyone was talking but no one seemed to be listening. So I just wanted to balance things out a bit. 

Eric Carman is great. I also like his stuff and the '80s is my favourite decade for sure. Lots of now-defunct performers in that decade.

How about Make Me Lose Control and Hungry Eyes?


----------



## Karen

For a complete change of pace, how about some polka music with an Irish twist? This is by a pair of Irish musicians, Seamus Begley on the button accordion and Tim Edey on the guitar:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=510AYarF_VI

Thanks for "All By Myself," Toronto.gal. It's another great song that I hadn't thought of for years.


----------



## the-royal-mail

Polka music is great. A bunch of us were in the car wash last winter and polka came on. We started doing something like the bird dance in our seats haha. One of our funnier moments. You can't plan those things!


----------



## zylon

*markets: everything's up ... ho hum*










article of no consequence

Geisha Girl - Accordion Duet (Bob and Hector)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTUEJBeZ9ZY


----------



## the-royal-mail

zylon is banned for making this thread a 1-way discussion.


----------



## Karen

You can't ban Zylon from here - it's his thread!


----------



## zylon

Haha! Karen ... thanks! It's allowed tho because I, along with others, banned *t-r-m* from the thread s/he started as well. 

*t-r-m*: not sure what you mean ... no matter

*karen*: I don't think of it as MY thread. On some forums, the person who starts a thread is given “moderator” capabilities for that thread, but such isn't the case here.

However, if I DID have some say in the matter, all persons posting here would be required to include at least one music link per post 

Abba - Hasta Manana 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DinorrElWM&feature=fvwrel


----------



## Karen

I trust you know I was just teasing TRM!

Oh dear, now I have to post a song in order to stick to your rules - how about this:

Gordon Lightfoot
The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0DqPSF2fyo


----------



## hboy43

Karen said:


> Gordon Lightfoot
> The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0DqPSF2fyo


Heavens, Lightfoot looked frail the other week during the bit when Cummings got his walk of fame star. My musical heros are getting old!

Speaking of Cummings, about 20 years ago he was scheduled to play the Tulip Festival (? something spring time anyhow) outdoors, but the weather was bad, so the show was moved indoors to the ballroom of the Chateau Laurier. I was 5 metres from Cummings, what a show!

hboy43


----------



## Four Pillars

Old classic - Enya - Orinoco Flow.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlkSepPTLUc


----------



## zylon

*A Sister’s Eulogy for Steve Jobs*



> Steve was like a girl in the amount of time he spent talking about love. Love was his supreme virtue, his god of gods. He tracked and worried about the romantic lives of the people working with him.
> 
> Whenever he saw a man he thought a woman might find dashing, he called out, “Hey are you single? Do you wanna come to dinner with my sister?”
> 
> I remember when he phoned the day he met Laurene. “There’s this beautiful woman and she’s really smart and she has this dog and I’m going to marry her.”
> ~Mona Simpson .. delivered this eulogy for her brother, Steve Jobs, on Oct. 16, 2011, at his memorial service at the Memorial Church of Stanford University.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/10/30/opinion/mona-simpsons-eulogy-for-steve-jobs.html?_r=1


*Bonnie Stewart *- Silver Threads Among The Gold
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CXVYeTbvbU&feature=related


----------



## Jon_Snow

I feel the need to enter this thread and enlighten the masses.

Florence and the Machine. Google it. I am in Mexico and several adult beverages passed the point where I can post a link properly.


----------



## zylon

> A Mafia Godfather finds out that his bookkeeper, Guido, has cheated him out of $10,000,000.00.
> 
> His bookkeeper is deaf. That was the reason he got the job in the first place.
> 
> It was assumed that Guido would hear nothing and would therefore never have to testify in court.
> 
> When the Godfather goes to confront Guido about the missing $10 million, he takes along his lawyer, who knows sign language.
> 
> The Godfather tells the lawyer, “Ask him where the money is.”
> 
> The lawyer, using sign language, asks Guido, Where’s the money?
> 
> Guido signs back, “I don’t know what you are talking about.”
> 
> The lawyer tells the Godfather, “He says he doesn’t know what you are talking about.”
> 
> The Godfather pulls out a pistol, puts it to Guido’s head and says, “Ask him again or I’ll kill him!”
> 
> The lawyer signs to Guido, “He’ll kill you if you don’t tell him.”
> 
> Guido trembles and signs back, “OK! You win! The money is in a brown briefcase, buried behind the shed at my cousin Bruno’s house.”
> 
> The Godfather asks the lawyer, “What did he say?”
> 
> The lawyer replies, “He says you don’t have the balls to pull the trigger.”
> _
> Don’t you just love lawyers?_ ~source


*Grandpa Jones* aerobics:
"My Bonnie Lies Over The Ocean" 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYmK2EAVV5U&feature=related


----------



## zylon

*Caution: olde tyme country - enter at own risk*

*Grandpa Jones* - Falling Leaves (not a reference to hockey)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSVil58wYGg


> Lord, let my eyes see every need of every man,
> Make me stop and always lend a helping hand,
> Then when I'm laid beneath that little grassy mound,
> There'll be more friends around than leaves upon the ground.
> 
> To your grave there's no use taking any gold,
> You cannot use it when it's time for hands to fold,
> When you leave this earth for a better home someday,
> The only thing you'll take is what you gave away.


----------



## KaeJS

*Haven't Slept in Years*

Matthew Good Band - Haven't Slept in Years

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wb_SVvjfUZw

_"Make me your product and I will make you rich. Well, it's still fashionable. Isn't it?"_


----------



## Toronto.gal

the-royal-mail said:


> Eric Carman is great. How about Make Me Lose Control and Hungry Eyes?


Glad you like him & you too Karen! Yup, love those songs too!

Chubby Checker was on DWTS a few weeks ago and he was still twisting.  So funny at 1:23. 

*Chubby Checker - Let's Twist Again*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVQ0MXp-8ds&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NE5HpI2OdFw

Così bella!

*Andrea Bocelli - More*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d91ldSGDEfU


----------



## KaeJS

*The Naked and Famous - Young Blood*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YuSg4mts9E


----------



## DanFo

Since I'm heading on a cruise ... SNL rocks
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7yfISlGLNU&feature=share


----------



## Toronto.gal

Enjoy your cruise!

*Money - Liza Minnelli*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkRIbUT6u7Q

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## Karen

In honour of Remembrance Day, this video is Liam Clancy's version of "And the Band Played Waltzing Matilda," which commemorates the Allies disastrous campaign at Galipoli during WW 1.

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...7C5BB218D74947497D077C5BB218D7494&FORM=VIRE3#


----------



## KaeJS

Toronto.gal said:


> *Money - Liza Minnelli*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkRIbUT6u7Q


Excuse me, T.Gal, but what the hell is this?


----------



## m3s

KaeJS said:


> Excuse me, T.Gal, but what the hell is this?


LOL! I vote that for the official CMF theme song

I'm not really a Blunt music fan, but I always liked this song. London seems to be the only crowd that knows to refrain from screaming like girls through such a song (unless it's edited..) Captain James Blount


----------



## Toronto.gal

KaeJS said:


> Excuse me, T.Gal, but what the hell is this?


I guess you don't like Broadway Musicals, but I thought it was appropriate for a money forum, don't you? 

Cabaret:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cabaret_(film)


----------



## Abha

Matthew Good - Zero Orchestra

Pretty cool song for those of you who follow his work.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPp-wSP1AzI


----------



## m3s

I like Matt Good, I hadn't realized he had a new album, and with classical instruments!? I liked "A Silent Army in the Trees" from the last one.


----------



## KaeJS

Abha said:


> Matthew Good - Zero Orchestra
> 
> Pretty cool song for those of you who follow his work.





mode3sour said:


> I like Matt Good, I hadn't realized he had a new album, and with classical instruments!? I liked "A Silent Army in the Trees" from the last one.


I love that there are other MG fans here. 

*Abha,* Zero Orchestra is a great song.


----------



## Beleriand

Definitely Maroon5 rulez!


----------



## Toronto.gal

Hope KaeJS approves this time. 

*Samantha Fox - Nothing's Gonna Stop Me Now*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krvAUyYLeWI&feature=related


----------



## KaeJS

Toronto.gal said:


> Hope KaeJS approves this time.


Getting warmer...


----------



## ddkay

Awesome song TGal 

Sunchase - My Lovely Button


----------



## ddkay

My fav tune the last little while, just a cut though

Naibu - Into The Distance


----------



## KaeJS

That's a good song, little bear.

Soothing.


----------



## KaeJS

*Probably going to get a lot of hate for this one...*

But this is one amazing song. 

Very true on 100 different levels.

Outkast ft. Goodie Mob - Git up, Git out

_
"You need to get up, get out, get something - smoke out, cause it's all about money, money, money. There, I said it."_

This song is off the album "Southernplayalisticadillacmuzik" that was released on April 26, *1994*.

They had these lyrics:

"At age 13, start workin at the loadin dock. They layin my mama off of work, *General Motors trippin*"

GM Files for Chapter 11 on June 1, 2009. 

Someone had a crystal ball!


----------



## zylon

*music from Lymelife*



> Lymelife (2009) is an independently produced comedy/drama written by brothers Derick Martini and Steven Martini, and directed by Derick Martini, depicting aspects of their life in 1970s Long Island from the perspective of a teenager. The film stars Alec Baldwin, Rory Culkin, and Emma Roberts. Martin Scorsese was executive producer. ~Wiki


*running out of empty*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oeHzNPHdJM


----------



## ddkay

Ronnie Laws - Always There

Great drum cover


----------



## Toronto.gal

ddkay said:


> Awesome song TGal


Glad you liked it! 

*Enya - Only Time*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0NoHN1TU5I&feature=related


----------



## zylon

*♫ ♫ ♫ ♫ ♫*

*‘When the moon is in the seventh house and jupiter aligns with mars 
– then peace will guide the planets and love will steer the stars’.*

The Age of Aquarius 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0G8XJNz4bY&feature=related


----------



## zylon

*♫ ♫ ♫ ♫ ♫*

*T-O.gal* thanks for *only time* 

This one composed by Enya:
Celtic Woman - May It Be 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RugSclNY4y8









2,227,474


----------



## Toronto.gal

Yeah man, reggae night. 

"Popular music of Jamaican origin having elements of Calypso and rhythm and blues, usually with an accent placed on the offbeat."

*Jimmy Cliff - Reggae Night*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DH4cZlLPeQ0

Congrats J.R for winning DWTS!


----------



## KaeJS

*Culture Beat - Inside Out*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjyMQUO7WaI

This is a wayback playback for me. I was 5 when this song was released.


----------



## Karen

I'm going to post two songs written and performed by my granddaughter Meredith Coloma. She's a qualified luthier and built both the acoustic guitar she's playing herself and the electric one her lead guitarist Daniel plays. These songs were professionally produced as part of a demo tape she recently made. Just scroll down to "Play All" and click. I hope you enjoy them!

http://www.reverbnation.com/meredithcoloma


----------



## Toronto.gal

Meredie is a multi-talented girl Karen; I enjoyed both songs very much! 

Thanks for sharing & let's hope to hear the songs on the radio soon.


----------



## KaeJS

Since I brought up Nirvana in the Christmas thread...

*Nirvana - Lounge Act*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5AowijHZCI

This is one of their "less popular" songs. Great tune.


----------



## Abha

Sticking with Nirvana.

*Nirvana - The Man Who Sold the World*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fregObNcHC8&ob=av2e


----------



## KaeJS

^ I love that song.

Heard it a million times, but I clicked on the link just to listen again.


----------



## KaeJS

Everclear - Santa Monica

_I just wanna feel some sunshine, I just wanna find some place to be alone. We can live beside the ocean, leave them far behind, swim out past the breakers, watch the world die. Yeah, watch the world die._

Everclear - Santa Monica


----------



## humble_pie

karen these songs are magic. This lovely girl is surely going to be an international star. Only a matter of time. She could be bigger than shania twain, bigger than madonna. Even her name is beautiful.

unbelievable that she sings, composes, writes her own lyrics, builds & plays her own instruments. So much maturity, so much authenticity, so much independence built into the music & song of one so young.

that breathy inhalation we hear at the end of a few of her lines - it sounds almost like a tiny sob - is also martha wainwright's trademark. Martha's famous mother kate mcgarrigle didn't have it in her fabled singing voice, but martha does, and now your granddaughter has it too.

and to think, years from now cmf forum members will be able to say, Yes we know her way back when.


----------



## Karen

humble_pie, thank you so much for your wonderful remarks about Meredie's music. I can't tell you how much it means to me that you not only enjoyed the songs so much but that you took the trouble to let me know. I will certainly pass your remarks on to Meredith.

She has two more songs on the demo tape she made. When she releases another one, I'll post it in this thread too.

She's an incredible young woman, and, best of all, she's just as nice as she is talented!


----------



## Toronto.gal

humble_pie said:


> unbelievable that she
> 
> *- sings,
> - composes,
> - writes her own lyrics,
> - builds & plays her own instruments.*


Indeed Meredie is FABULOUS!!! [So is her grandma]. 

How many people does one know that can do all that? Incredibly unique young woman!

Anybody here knows David Foster? If so, please invite him to read post #426.


----------



## humble_pie

_" When she releases another one, I'll post it in this thread too."_

yes please do post. We'll have our very own meredith coloma fan club.

btw have all noticed the incredibly talented kids in this forum. All under the age of 30. They tend to be less pessimistic, more hopeful than us older folks, which is good. On the other hand they're smart, they're not naiive.

as long as canada can raise young people like that, we can take hope & give thanks in this christmas season.


----------



## Toronto.gal

humble_pie said:


> 1. We'll have our very own meredith coloma fan club.
> 2. incredibly talented kids in this forum. All under the age of 30.


1. You're always so full of great ideas hp! *Karen:* so how about you create a separate thread for Meredie's songs & fans? 

2. They are smart as you said, hence they came to the best forum.


----------



## Karen

This is going to start going to my head, Toronto.Gal and humble_pie - talk about living my life vicariously through my granddaughter! I did consider posting the link to Meredie's songs in a separate thread, but I thought that might seem a bit audacious. (I don't often get a chance to use that word!) I have already passed your compliments on to Meredith, along with a comment another computer friend made a couple of days ago saying that her voice reminded him of Nelly Furtado in “I’m Like a Bird." She was thrilled!

In case anyone missed the earlier thread and would like to hear the songs, here's the link again - just open the link, and scroll down to "Play All."

http://www.reverbnation.com/meredithcoloma


----------



## humble_pie

karen i rather thought you had been too modest to open a new thread. But a "Meredith Coloma Fan Club" thread would adorn the forum. If you feel not up to it perhaps the moderators could, or somebody will by tomorrow am.

guys can you all have a listen to the songs. You'll be glad you did. And post up holiday best wishes to this lovely songbird-destined-to-be-a-star.

to the younger guys: no funny ideas, now. She's too good for you. Thank goodness will's already married, he does seem a bit boring, but harry's still single & he's always fun.


----------



## Karen

It might be a bit too soon for a fan club, humble pie; there wouldn't be much to post there except the little that I've already posted here. Her next step is to find a way to bring herself to the attention of a good agent who can get her name out there, and that's not an easy thing to do. I'm so convinced of her talent, as are many of her friends and other family members, but there are probably tens of thousands of young Canadians out there with much the same goals, and I think it often takes more than talent to become noticed and to know how to make oneself stand out from the crowd. That's her next big challenge - and probably her most difficult one to date! She's very confident, though, and very determined, and my feelings are that she'll find a way to do it.


----------



## donald

What about canadian idol?do they still have that show on?I think what helps her is she looks like she has a niche with-being a duo/eclectic style in songs and style.....how did she come up with her style?the black-leather,collar popped...big glasses ect.

Who does she try to emulate or is she just going striaght from the cuff?Must be quite a few venues she can pursue in van?is she on a circut playing in clubs/lounges ect?

Looks like a professionally laid out pic on the website...she pay for that or do it herself karen ?


----------



## donald

Also i noticed there are a few members in this forum who write for the globe in the finance section-preet i believe & candian capitalist?Why dont you tap him a msg....maybe they have contacts for the arts/lifestyle section...Do they showcase canadian talent?Profile singers and song writers?Newsprint are always looking for new fresh coverage arent they?

Maybe someone is lurking her that could help?25k members........Could have legs?


----------



## Karen

Good questions, Donald. To try to make a long story short, she entered a talent contest here in Vancouver last Spring for something called "Urban Star" and won one of four BC places to participate in the semi-finals that were held in August in Winnipeg. At the semi-finals she learned that the Urban Star focus was on rap singers (which we had suspected just by the name). All five of the finalists chosen were rappers. We were puzzled as to why they had picked a number of semi-finalists whose genre wasn't rap - we still haven't figured that out. However, the judges took Meredie out for lunch after it was over and offered to buy her songs. She told them they weren't for sale as she may want to record them herself - she was adamant about that and didn't even ask them what they were willing to pay for them; I was proud of her for that! Meredie has always been a bit of a loveable character, and I don't think she's trying to emulate anyone; on the contrary, she's consciously trying to develop her own unique style.

At the semi-finals she shared a hotel room with a young woman who worked with a music producer in Vancouver and who put her in touch with the producer when they returned home. He is the one who produced her demo tape (financed by a loan from the Bank of Grandma!)

I have no idea how or why she decided on that silly photo of herself and Daniel. I've been told by some of their friends that it's "edgy" and that I don't understand young people's tastes - probably a legitimate statement. She's a very pretty girl and why she wouldn't want to use a photo that showed that, I'm sure I don't know. Daniel, her lead guitarist, is her sister's long-term boyfriend and a very nice guy too. The glasses don't even have glass in them - they just acquired the frames for the photo shoot. (Grandma's definitely out of the picture here!) The photos were done by a friend of hers who is taking a professional photography course at college.

Meredie did look into Canadian Idol for the 2012 season, but was too late; the date for entries had expired. She and Daniel have done a few gigs at clubs around town, and continue to do so. I'm going to hear them at one this week. They've opened for a couple of bands who are only marginally better-known than they are, and the ones they've done on their own have been at low-key venues. They enjoy doing them, and they think of them as good practice and a chance to expose themselves to more people. In the meantime, just last week Meredie sent copies of the demo tape to a few agents, but she knows that they receive literally hundreds of tapes every day. A friend of hers who used to work in that business told her that the agents will sit down with a huge pile of tapes and play just a couple of bars from each and then discard 99.9% of them. But she's young, she's very determined, and she has a wonderful attitude towards life (as expressed in her song "I Know"), and I believe her when she says she's going to succeed.

Thank you for your interest, Donald.

PS - I just saw your 2nd post. Good ideas, but I'm not good at asking for that kind of help - in fact, I'm simply incapable of doing it. I'll have to leave that kind of thing up to Meredith herself and her mother (my daughter) who has more that kind of personality than I do and may be able to come up with some ideas. Meredie tells me I'm her biggest fan, and she makes it clear how grateful she is for the financial help I've been able to give her, but she knows my limits too.


----------



## zylon

Karen said:


> (...) She's very confident, though, and very determined, and my feelings are that she'll find a way to do it.


Just a suggestion here Karen; perhaps your talented granddaughter could contact MaryLynne and Brad (the Stellas) through their facebook page.
http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Stellas/18955359626

MaryLynne, originally from Ontario now in Nashville, has a heart of gold. Although a different genre of music, it's possible the two would find common ground. The Stellas are having some success, but not so much that it's gone to their heads. 

The Stellas - Perfect 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=De_6mTfuK-g&feature=related


----------



## donald

Thats very cool Karen!She is def a looker!....That def doesnt hurt.

Karen my team(blue bombers)vs your lions today!should be interesting....im calling the bombers grey cup camps,lol.


----------



## Karen

Thank you very much for the suggestion, Zylon. I will pass that information on to Meredith. I played their video, and I love them!

Donald, I'm not really a football fan, but everyone's a fan on Grey Cup day, especially when it's in one's own city! But, as you won't find hard to believe, I'm not cheering for your side!


----------



## zylon

You're welcome Karen 

The reason I mentioned MaryLynne is that I think if she saw Meredith's videos,
she would likely want to help a fellow Canadian any way she could.

The Stellas hit the spotlight on "_Can You Duet_".


> The pair, whose 2009 audition for Country Music Television’s Can You Duet?, prompted judge Naomi Judd to yell "Shows over! Give them the contract now!” performed weekly for millions of American viewers and earned fourth place as well as a reputation as ‘the ones to watch’.
> Back at home, The Stellas caught the attention of multi-platinum artist Johnny Reid who offered the pair the opening slot on his sold-out cross Canada tour and eventually helped guide Brad & Marylynne towards their deal with EMI.


----------



## humble_pie

karen of course you are right. No point having premature bursts of enthusiasm that fizzle out too early.

i don't think, however, that there are tens of thousands of unknown young musicians in your granddaughter's class. Perhaps far fewer than 100 would be my uneducated guess. 

and when it comes down to singers who build their own instruments, compose their own songs, write their own lyrics, as t.gal says Who do we even know who can do all this.

so surely it will be only a matter of time before she meets the right agent.

céline dion's husband was her first, last & only agent. René Angélil was already middle-aged when céline, at that time a teenager perhaps 17 years old, auditioned before him. The story goes that he could scarcely believe what he was hearing.

i'm not musical, but what impresses me is the way meredith sings directly to the consciousness of her generation ("I Know who I Am"), like an arrow made out of raw nerve fibre. She sings to the future. She's an original. There's no looking back to the derivative voiceprint of previous artists. That's why it seems to me she has a shot at big international stardom. No one has ever heard anything quite like your granddaughter before.

as for the photographs, they're perfect. Taken in your standard vancouver grunge railway yard. Rusting rails, container graffiti as backdrop. Notice how everything is black. Notice how the lavender blue in the railcar graffiti repliques the singer's blue jersey.

of course the photog was a college friend. The graffiti artist was probably also a friend. Of course they borrowed the eyewear on the way to the railyard. I bet they all snuck in through the security gates & railings. Shot the whole series on the lam, played a few chords or at most a song or 2, then fled before the guards showed up.

and long live the bank of grandma. That was one of the most brilliant financings a bank ever did.


----------



## Karen

I'm so moved by your comments, humble_pie, and also very impressed by your insight. I copied your earlier comments and e-mailed them to Meredie and I'll do the same with your most recent ones.

She is very grateful to The Bank of Grandma and certainly doesn't take it for granted. And I'm very grateful that I was in a position to help her when the time was right. A much better investment than the stock market, in my opinion!

She recorded four songs on her demo tape. I love them all, but my very favourite is "I Know Who I Am" for the reasons you noticed and commented on. She is describing herself; she has never been easily led, and she does know exactly who she is! She's written quite a few others, but the Bank of Grandma's resources were limited to recording only four of them!

I have four other wonderful grandchildren, too, by the way, and I love them all dearly. Meredie just happens to be the one who's doing extraordinary things with her life right now, but they're all great kids. Another granddaughter, Meredie's 19-year-old cousin and I are going downtown together next week to watch a gig she's doing there.


----------



## Karen

Meredith has released a third song from her demo tape. It's called "If You Look" and you can listen to it by clicking on the same link as before and choosing the song of that name. Or click on "Play All" if you want to hear all three of them.

http://www.reverbnation.com/meredithcoloma

She has one more song on the demo tape (called "Summer Days") but she's been advised not to release it until Spring when the new summer-themed songs come out. It's a wonderful song, and I can hardly wait to be able to share it with you!


----------



## sisco

For anyone who is into folk music, here are a few suggestions...

Fish & Bird (From BC)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtd4_VL8er0&feature=related

The Wood Brothers

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Upn7EDWqNxI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mANHaUbL2GY&feature=related

Ray LaMontagne

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHmNEQYc3js

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_ttbun_YoQ&feature=related

Enjoy!


----------



## zylon

Thanks *sisco*; I listened to them all 
enjoyed Ray LaMontagne the most.

*Buffy Sainte-Marie* - He's An Indian Cowboy In The Rodeo 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HV0mt__kFM&feature=results_video&playnext=1&list=PL9652B23A3D500262


----------



## Toronto.gal

Karen said:


> I'm so moved by your comments, humble_pie, and also very impressed by your insight.


HP's sensitivity & perceptivity are indeed touching. I said it before and I say it again, not only is hp, CMF's Options expert, but best writer as well!

I listened to the 3rd song Karen and the more I listen to her, the more I like her voice; I like it better than Furtado to be honest.

*Sisco:* welcome to CMF.

*Zylon:* don't laugh, but the song you posted reminded of this one: 

*Rose garden - Lynne Anderson*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdSnwufjKtc


----------



## Karen

Thank you so much for reminding me of Lynne Anderson's "Rose Garden," Toronto.gal. I loved it when it first came out - it must be over 40 years ago - and I loved listening to it again now!

Seeing Zylon's photo of Buffy Sainte Marie reminded me of an incident that happened to my granddaughter when she was attending the Montreal Guitar Show last summer. A man she described as "an elderly geezer" approached her and asked her if she was Buffy Sainte Marie. She replied politely that she was not, but actually I think she was a bit offended, since Buffy Sainte Marie is 70 years old, and she was 20 at the time! I explained to her that the "elderly geezer" had no doubt lost track of time and was living in his past, and that he no doubt meant it as a compliment!


----------



## humble_pie

this is not going to be a post about a song, although perhaps someone can think of one other than I've been workin on the railroad/ All the livelong day ...

i was thinking how railroads have such a long tradition of hosting gentle, colourful, picturesque lawbreakers.

the homeless who rode the rails in the 30s, crisscrossing north america in the hopes of finding a decent life somewhere.

the graffiti kids today who run alongside moving freight trains while fast-spraying their art onto the blank canvas of an accelerating railcar.

the city dwellers who cut chain link fences in order to illegally cross railway tracks rather than walk a kilometre down the line to an official level crossing.

musicians & railways seem to have a special affinity. In summertime, prominent musicians from my city's symphony orchestra take their tubas & french horns through these illegal fence cuttings onto the railway rights-of-way so they can practice, as loud as they want, to their hearts' content. One horn player keeps his own folding chair near the tracks, storing it handily among the sumac shrubs each time he leaves.

inevitably, the railway does repair & close up each urban breach of its barbed wire fences. Then it posts up a fierce & forbidding message threatening large fines. These accomplish nothing, because within weeks another aperture will develop, behind another cluster of shrubbery.

in every case, people crossing on these clandestine routes leave a clear trodden-down pathway through the brush. These illegal railway crossings are called "desire lines."

Desire Lines. Such a beautiful phrase. Could be the title of a song.


----------



## ddkay

Usually those trains are stationary, there are some cool documentaries on YouTube on how they get in the train yards and such, it's mostly bad security 

Looptroop - 21 Bars http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zu3-i5MUI1A


----------



## KaeJS

With all the talk about drugs on here lately, with December as the next month coming up and statistically the month to house the most break ups, along with January 1 just around the corner:

*Cavo - Champagne*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oA3pESvUl3I


----------



## humble_pie

of course it's bad security, that's part of the edgy allure. Little bear imho you're too young to get steamed up about what are relatively mild transgressions.

railroads & their yards have always beckoned free spirits & romantic outlaws. Musicians practice on the rights-of-way because it's freakin great to be able to play one's instrument to the open skies with nobody around to complain about noise.

there are artists building sculpture gardens from old locomotive parts, on the rights-of-way. There are mediterranean families gathering grape leaves & wild raspberries, on the rights-of-way. There are green-minded characters planting out young oak, hawthorn & maple trees, on the rights-of-way.

recently, guerilla bee-keepers have arrived to tend their bee-hives, on the rights of way. In the west end of my town, an ancient implanted italian community has wildly overrun its backyards & run its tomato, bean & pepper plots far down a sloping gully to the rail spur that runs along a right-of-way at the bottom of a ravine.

in the winter, hundreds of residents get out & cross-country ski, up and down the rights-of-way.

i've never seen any police, politician or sign of government in these simple proto-communities that exist, along the rights-of-way. 

one could happily run a hedge fund from a rickety folding chair & table, with an oboe and a cello player rehearsing 100 yards down the line, on the rights-of-way. All one has to do is cross over on the Desire Lines.


----------



## zylon

humble_pie said:


> (...) although perhaps someone can think of one other than I've been workin on the railroad/ All the livelong day ...


Pete Seeger's version of that song is outstanding ... but not now.

*Jim Croce* - Railroad Song 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShCCtA_PDcE


----------



## zylon

Toronto.gal said:


> *Zylon:* don't laugh, but the song you posted reminded of this one:


me laugh? I would never do such a thing. But I am impressed that you would know _Rose Garden_ well enough for it to have come to mind at all 

one song leads to another; like when the crew sits around the campfire eating nothing but Canadian bacon with all the fat burned off and then about one o'clock a.m. someone asks – how did we get on this topic? - and you spend another hour backtracking all the subjects of conversation since ten p.m. when the 6 o'clock train (4 hours late) blew it's whistle five miles away; but the almost quieted south west evening breeze, now allowing dew to settle, still brings the sound clearly all this distance and someone said, “remember the time the engineer let off a shot of steam at the curve where the tracks and the road meet, and the horses took off through the ditch and almost wrecked the buggy”? And that's how the evening began.

This one is featured on the _Rose Garden_ page.
*Bonnie Tyler* It's A Heartache 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8VGQTtENSs&feature=related


> In 1977, Bonnie Tyler was diagnosed with nodules on her vocal cords that were so severe that she needed to undergo surgery to remove them. After the surgery, she was ordered not to speak for six weeks to aid the healing process, but she accidentally screamed out in frustration one day. This caused her voice to take on a raspy quality. At first she believed that her singing career was ruined; but to her surprise her next single, "It's a Heartache," made her an international star. ~Wiki


----------



## Abha

This is in contrast to some of the oldie gems that have been thrown out in the last few posts but I love these guys and they keep belting out the hits.

From the unreleased El Camino album

*Black Keys - Run Right Back* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnR4cP3VoPY


----------



## Toronto.gal

zylon said:


> me laugh? I would never do such a thing. But I am impressed that you would know _Rose Garden_ well enough for it to have come to mind at all


Well yes because it had no similarity to the song you posted.  IDK why, but the Rose Garden song came to my mind and don't know exactly when I heard that song for the 1st time [not 40 years ago, lol], but I do remember liking it instantly from the moment I heard it!

Love Bonnie Tyler, thanks for reminding me of her! [My fav. song: Total Eclipse of the Heart]. 

Dedicated to all tango lovers here!

*ANTONIO BANDERAS - Sexy Tango*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4d_yEwaDec&feature=player_embedded

*KaeJS:* the song you posted gave me an earache [my turn].


----------



## Karen

Meredith has now posted the last of the four songs on her demo tape. It's called "Summer Days," and I absolutely love this one! As with the others, open the link, scroll down to the songs, and click on "Summer Days" to hear it.

http://www.reverbnation.com/meredithcoloma


----------



## Toronto.gal

Thanks for sharing Karen!

Not sure which of the 4 songs I like best as all are great; Meredie sure has her own distinctive style & sings very confidently. Hope last night was a total success! 

I don't want the posts about Meredie to get lost among all the other ones, so if you don't want to have a separate thread, please keep updating us!

It snowed yesterday! Happy December everyone.  

*Chris Rea - Driving Home for Christmas*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X305vgH6Mvw&feature=related


----------



## zylon

*Boomers say - "It isn't all our fault".*



> "We Didn't Start the Fire" is a song by Billy Joel. Its lyrics are made up from rapid-fire brief allusions to over a hundred headline events between March 1949 (Joel was born on May 9 of that year) and 1989, when the song was released on his album Storm Front. The song was a number-one hit in the US, and has often been parodied since.
> 
> The song and music video have been interpreted as a rebuttal to criticism of Joel's Baby Boomer generation. The song's title and refrain mention "the fire", an allusion to conflict and societal turmoil; Joel asserts that these can't be blamed on his generation alone - "we didn't start the fire, it was always burning since the world's been turning". ~Wiki


We Didn't Start the Fire by *Billy Joel* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2a2SS0zqmzk


----------



## Toronto.gal

*When You Wish Upon a Star - Jackie duet with Tony Bennett*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuVG1CurOJc&feature=related

Enjoy your weekend everybody!


----------



## zylon

*2011 CP holiday train*

*Steve Goodman* : City Of New Orleans
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNb-TN1J3Hg&feature=related










image source


----------



## Toronto.gal

What a beautiful song!

*Kelly Clarkson - My Grown Up Christmas List*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxtluFgCRW8


----------



## P_I

A seasonal favorite, 'I Can't Wait for Christmas', Peter White, Mindi Abair, and Rick Braun. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ck-rfm-gKZM


----------



## Karen

Carverman reminded me of this old favourite in another thread, so I looked it up and found this clip of "As Time Goes By" from Casablanca.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WV8uSD8isPg&feature=related


----------



## Toronto.gal

Dedicated to CMF members! [A little optimism]. 

*What a Wonderful World - LOUIS ARMSTRONG.*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2VCwBzGdPM&feature=related


----------



## Mockingbird

For those who haven't seen the recent T-Mobile Christmas advertisement, have a look.

T-Mobile's Home For the Holidays


 Merry Christmas and the best of wishes to all the folks here in CMF.

MB


----------



## Karen

Thanks for posting Louis Armstrong's "What a Wonderful World," TG. What a wonderful video!

Edited to add: Mockingbird, I hadn't watched the Home for the Holidays video when I first entered this post. It's wonderful - I loved it!


----------



## zylon

*the ladies sure luvs 'em ... and I like them too!*

"A Place in the Choir" 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iP27eatYxE


----------



## Toronto.gal

So sweet!

I'll take the 2nd from the left.


----------



## zylon

*from Welland Nov 13 2010*



Toronto.gal said:


> I'll take the 2nd from the left.




Christmas Food Court Flash Mob, Hallelujah Chorus 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXh7JR9oKVE

Info: http://www.foodieprints.com/item/3155


----------



## Mockingbird

Christmas light show with the music, Amazing Grace by Yule.

MB


----------



## Toronto.gal

This forum is:

*- Simply The Best - Tina Turner*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIrCFrFpHvw

*- Feliz Navidad {Merry Christmas} - Boney M*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4W6S5rQNl_M&feature=related

- Wishing everyone a safe & happy holiday! Oh, and start thinking about these:  

http://www.rd.com/laughs/10-funny-jokes-about-new-years-resolutions/


----------



## zylon

*Centralia PA*

*Johnny Winter* - Highway 61 Revisited
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCiqomnt9J0


> Centralia is a borough in Columbia County, Pennsylvania, United States. Its population has dwindled from over 1,000 residents in 1981 to 9 in 2007 as a result of a mine fire burning beneath the borough since 1962. It is expected that many former residents will return in 2016 to open a time capsule buried in 1966 next to the veterans' memorial.
> ~youtube contributor












more history and image source


----------



## zylon

*A Christmas Story*

I first read this story when it was posted on another forum with this note:


> I usually try to stay on topic, please indulge me in this story today. I am very happy just to be on the planet this Christmas breathing. For those of you that don't know me, I have lung cancer and am beating it. I plan on being here next Christmas too. Warning this story will make you feel really good!
> *~minque* Wed Dec 24 2003


Background music while you read 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hT019mxEQ04&feature=related

*A CHRISTMAS STORY* by Rian B. Anderson 
http://www.storefood.com/self/email/christ.html


----------



## zylon

*@ T-O.gal* - the second joke about “_getting in shape_” reminds me of a story from a few years ago.

A grossly out of shape and severely depressed man decided to commit suicide, and thought the easiest way to do this would be to run as fast as he could until he had a heart attack.

Early next morning he proceeded out the door and sprinted down the sidewalk as fast as he could go. He only made it one block; his legs felt like rubber and he was doubled over, gasping for breath. But no heart attack.

Next morning he tried again; this time managing a block and a half before hitting the same wall as on the first day.

He persevered day after day, until about on the tenth day he realised that he was no longer depressed and actually felt quite good. So he went out and bought a jogging suit and Walkman, thinking he might as well enjoy this new-found lifestyle.

Next day, dressed in his new jogging suit and Walkman filling his head with invigorating music, he set out on his run, effortlessly running six blocks before he was run over by the bus.

~~~~~ The End ~~~~~

*I Ran So Far Away*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wA1_aw2wAYI










image source


----------



## zylon

*we say "merry christmas"*

*Boney M* - Christmas (Silent Night Medley) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AV6IQEwjdY8


----------



## zylon

*EVERLY BROTHERS* - Christmas Eve Can Kill You
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjwSg6-QOPQ&feature=related


> And Christmas Eve can kill you
> When you're trying to hitch a ride to anywhere
> 
> The icy air I'm breathin' is all that keeps me on my feet
> I feel like I've been walking all my life
> A car goes running by, the man don't even turn his head
> Guess he's busy being Santa Claus tonight
> 
> http://lyricsplayground.com/alpha/songs/xmas/christmasevecankillyou.shtml


*Two inmates found dead Christmas Eve*

http://www.drumhellermail.com/local-news/10777-two-inmates-found-dead-christmas-eve


----------



## ddkay

Somewhere over the rainbow


----------



## indexxx

*Guitarist, in case u can't tell...*

Led Zeppelin
Hendrix
Pink Floyd
Black Sabbath
Motorhead
Megadeth
Bob Marley
Tom Waits
Phish
Tragically Hip
Rory Gallagher
joseph arthur
John Mayer
Mediaeval music
African/Moroccan music- drums, guitar, tribal stuff
Indian classical
Outlaw country (Kristofferson, Waylon)
Neil Young


----------



## Spidey

There's something mesmerizing about this song. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yy26saiqgTk

By the way ddkay, I also love that version of "Over the Rainbow" and have previously posted it on my facebook wall.


----------



## Toronto.gal

ddkay said:


> Somewhere over the rainbow


Love it!

*Culture Club:*

- It's a Miracle.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YewVugPHon4&feature=related

- Time.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSuJroepGTQ&feature=related

- Karma Chameleon.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmcA9LIIXWw&feature=relmfu


----------



## KaeJS

For those into audio and can appreciate abstract music with more of an atmospheric feel than a lyrical story....

Jacques Greene - Another Girl

It does have some lyrics, but most of it is atmospheric.

Great song. Especially the part between 2:35 - 3:00.


----------



## hystat

this always seems like the perfect song for the start of a new year:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtER2E34Ptk
"_Standing in the middle of nowhere
Wondering how to begin
Lost between tomorrow and yesterday
Between now and then

And now we're back
Where we started
Here we go round again
Day after day
I get up and I say
I better do it again _"
"_And you think today
Is gonna be better
Change the world
And do it again
Give it all up and
Start all over
You say you will but
You don't know when _"


----------



## zylon

*December's gone*

Thanks to everyone for all the music. 

I haven't been around too much lately;
but music has a life of it's own
and doesn't need me around to give life support 

*Alan Jackson* - If We Make It Through December 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afnvo5Orgz4

*Off topic:*
After breakfast I stopped in at the Thrift Store and picked up this 
nifty little lamp that any five year old girl would be proud of ($3)!
Real men not afraid of pink


----------



## zylon

*$ $ $ $ $ $ $ $ $ $ $*

Money, Money, Money - Mamma Mia the movie
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtfQACCtDYE


----------



## Toronto.gal

*Amy Winehouse - Will You Still Love Me Tomorrow*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-WuaPdaP3c&feature=related


----------



## KaeJS

With all the talk of age on the forum lately... Here's a song the young folks AND old folks can enjoy!

Peter, Bjorn & John - Young Folks
_
and we don't care about the *young folks*
talkin' 'bout the young style
and we don't care about the *old folks*
talkin' 'bout the old style too
and we don't care about their *own faults*
talkin' 'bout our own style
all we care 'bout is talking
talking only *me and you* _


----------



## Toronto.gal

Catchy tune KaeJS; liked it!

For the middle aged group [35+]. 

*Sheena Easton - Almost Over You* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiSIZpUeD6I&feature=related


----------



## zylon

*more celtic thunder*

"A Bird Without Wings" 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Jku-5W1Vv8


> Celtic Thunder - a brand-new show created and produced by Sharon Browne, made its debut in the U.S. with a public television special airing on local stations nationwide in March 2008. Filmed in the Helix in Dublin, the show features five male vocalists (Damian McGinty, Keith Harkin, Ryan Kelly, Paul Byrom, and George Donaldson) performing an eclectic mix of songs ...
> ~lyrics under "show more"












(thanks TrueB)


----------



## Toronto.gal

*Sheena Easton - For Your Eyes Only*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BOWrm4xzQ0


----------



## uptoolate

Cat Stevens' 'Father and Son', Jimmy Croce's 'I Got a Name', Andy Williams singing 'Danny Boy'. Goosebumps all!


----------



## uptoolate

Oh yes and I almost forgot, my daughter just reminded me of my ringtone. 

Five for Fighting's (Oh this soooo should be a Canadian band!) 'Hundred Years to Live'


----------



## zylon

*♫ ♫ ♫ ♫ ♫*

*Louise Morrissey* - An Irish Country Home 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khiwW1ZjG38&feature=related



> Louise Morrissey has long been one of Ireland's best loved singers and entertainers.
> She has achieved great success in both Ireland and the UK, and has brought her easy
> style of country and folk to many other countries, including the USA, Canada, Europe and the Middle East.
> ~Louise M. bio


----------



## Toronto.gal

Ms. McPhee is dazzlingly beautiful; voice & all!

*Somewhere Over The Rainbow - Katharine McPhee*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAg9C0OQr8c


----------



## m3s

I had to upload this myself, too bad the quality really dropped

Alizée - J'en Ai Marre

I think KaeJS would appreciate a European women's old fashion values. That red fish is now infamous in NATO since she performed in Afghanistan. It's also a real shame that Cdn radio, like American, is not very diverse compared to other places


----------



## KaeJS

Mode, I love Alizee.

So glad you posted this song. I almost forgot about it.

Didn't forget about her, though.


----------



## m3s

You knew that song?  I've been missing out all these years


----------



## KaeJS

mode3sour said:


> You knew that song?  I've been missing out all these years


Yes, I did. 

Yes, you have.


----------



## zidane

For the jazz fans. Best version of summertime by Sarah Vaughan.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPnw4pmdTwg


----------



## Toronto.gal

KaeJS said:


> I love Alizee.


Alizée est très sensuelle and cute. 

Now I know what you meant by saying that you needed more sleep [under the ECA thread]. Careful not to watch Alizée and your trades at the same time. 

There is a French-Canadian connection to the discovery of Alizée.

"In 2000, Farmer and Boutonnat had assembled songs and video ideas they felt appropriate for a younger, new star. They began the search for a female singer to break into the French charts – they found Alizée, a contestant on the French television show Graines de stars." 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mylène_Farmer

But Ms. Farmer's songs are too risqué to post here. 

*Zidane:* great choice; thanks for posting and welcome to CMF.

*Diana Krall - Fly Me To The moon*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVCgf6_M7i4


----------



## Karen

A friend sent me this link to the most popular songs of the 50s; for those of you my age, it brings back a whole lot of memories! Some of the songs won't play on my computer, but most of them will. My friend tells me that those that won't play need a "plug in," whatever that is.

Enjoy!

http://carolynspreciousmemories.com/50s/sitemap.html

PS: KaeJSwould probably be well advised not to open this link; it may be dangerous to his well-being!


----------



## el oro

Dubstepped song with some sweeeeeeeet robot dancing:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXO-jKksQkM


----------



## KaeJS

Karen said:


> A friend sent me this link to the most popular songs of the 50s;
> 
> PS: KaeJSwould probably be well advised not to open this link; it may be dangerous to his well-being!


Once I read "50's", I skipped your post. Then my name caught my eye. 

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## KaeJS

$1600 Gold by 2011 said:


> *Dubstepped song* with some sweeeeeeeet robot dancing:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXO-jKksQkM


This is a surefire way to ruin a great song.

The original pumped up kicks is 497x better.


----------



## Toronto.gal

*- Karen:* awesome list, thanks 4 posting!! Many great songs, but my favourite oldies from the list would have to be 'Puppy Love' and 

*Love Is a Many Splendored Thing* - [song and movie]. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0XClu_oqkE

*- KaeJS:* you're missing out big time by sticking only to your era. Anyway, this is for you; she dances, sings & smiles better than Shakira [and Madonna]. 

En anglais cette fois. 

*Alizée - La Isla Bonita {The Pretty Island}*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqySOwqRumw

Happy snowy weekend!


----------



## m3s

Toronto.gal said:


> En anglais cette fois.
> 
> *Alizée - La Isla Bonita {The Pretty Island}*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqySOwqRumw
> 
> Happy snowy weekend!


Alizée melts my heart again


----------



## Four Pillars

I haven't heard this song in ages - love it:

The Box - I dream of you

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDrKOjaY5oE


----------



## zylon

*Jessy Dixon*

"Highway to Heaven"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gMGw_ytbS0&feature=related


> Jessy Dixon (March 12, 1938 – September 26, 2011) was an American gospel music singer, songwriter, and pianist, with success among audiences across racial lines. He garnered seven Grammy award nominations during his career.
> 
> Dixon was an ordained minister with Calvary Ministries International of Fort Wayne, Indiana. ~Wiki


----------



## KaeJS

This one is a good one, especially for you single folks on CMF. 

Cee Lo Green - **** You

Been listening to this song all weekend. It's great.


----------



## zylon

*Jetman flight at Grand Canyon West*

Interesting video at Jim's site.
- scroll to bottom of page

What a way to see Grand Canyon!
http://www.jsmineset.com/2012/01/20/in-the-news-today-1080/


----------



## Spidey

Oh lord, won't you buy me a Mercedes Benz.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-GFqhCq2HA


----------



## KaeJS

Spidey said:


> Oh lord, won't you buy me a Mercedes Benz.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-GFqhCq2HA


Is it normal to need hearing aids at age 21?


----------



## Toronto.gal

*Sheena Easton - Morning Train*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huNejF17gzg

Guess who beat estimates?


----------



## Spidey

I don't know why but for some reason that Sheena Easton song made me think of this one. Perhaps memories of the school bus from high school. (Yes I am that old.) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBn2ux5vRHk


----------



## zylon

*Slip Slidin' Away* - Simon & Garfunkel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hp6Zx_fzpq8









Image source


----------



## hystat

something new I am enjoying...

Tiger Swami by Circe Link
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdvjlNj1aW0


----------



## zylon

Thanks *hystat* 

Lost my _Galaxie_ channels for a couple months,
but I have them back 

Today I heard this by _Gino Marinello Orchestra_
sung here by *Nana Mouskouri* - White Rose of Athens 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIHb4aO0zEg


----------



## Toronto.gal

ΏΠΑ - Opa! 

*Demis Roussos - My Only Fascination*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20wZ_RLaVDI

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## zylon

*music, money and minus 10c*

Hans Zimmer - The Beach Song
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJeGFu8JHrI&feature=related

And a bonus ... just because it's Saturday and cool in the Valley.
Ralph Acampora: Stocks Headed For Higher Ground; Blue Chips Breaking Out
http://www.financialsense.com/finan...ora-r-bernard/stocks-headed-for-higher-ground (Ralph comes on at 20 minutes in)


----------



## ddkay

Some good music ironically featured in an iPhone 3G spot

http://soundcloud.com/nettwerkmusicgroup/03-you-me-the-bourgeoisie


----------



## zylon

*as heard on country933.com this morning*

Music and Friends -* Simani *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqhEJ2HW-tI


----------



## Toronto.gal

How beautiful!

*Itzhak Perlman - (Schindler's List)*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qLePhm-xGs&feature=fvwrel


----------



## zylon

*Hwy #10 Alberta*

I'm very fortunate in that if I ever need a mental "reset", I can jump in the car and hit the road. 
In less than half an hour I find myself in a place where they serve an awesome burger with onion rings. 
You can buy a 500 sq ft house for $40 - $50k. 
Be prepared for iron in the well water, and a septic tank in the back yard.
"_The grass is always greener over the septic tank_" ~Erma Bombeck

When this song comes on the radio, turn up the bass to about +6 because the bass line is quite good.

I Overlooked An Orchid - *Mickey Gilley*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yDBy4XtImw&feature=related










Alberta Pacific Grain Company - Dorothy AB


----------



## zylon

*as heard on Galaxie easy listening*

James Last medly
When Irish eyes are smiling - The rose of Tralee
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fnYl8VEkc0


----------



## Barwelle

That's a great song ddkay, they have a couple other good ones as well.

I'm a fan of Janelle Monae (one of her songs was featured in a GM commercial, though I found out about her because she sang in a club on a TV show) and stumbled across this video. Now THAT is a party I'd love to be at.


----------



## zylon

Singing superstar Whitney Houston dies at 48 
http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/46355482/ns/today-entertainment/#.TzcsXbSlMoY

Whitney Houston - I Will Always Love You
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x4p0n_whitney-houston-i-will-always-love_music


----------



## uptoolate

What an amazing voice and beauty! Only 48. Another wonderful artist gone too soon. RIP.


----------



## uptoolate

Just watching a special on PBS about Jim Croce who died at age 30 in 1973. A wonderful song writer and singer - too soon gone.


----------



## Toronto.gal

I'm so saddened by the untimely death of the talented and beautiful Whitney, who touched me with so many of her songs! RIP.

*- Whitney Houston - Didn't We Almost Have it All*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHpkv3nZ1g4

*up2late:* I like Jim also.

*- Time in a Bottle - Jim Croce*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyTfbtZeGeU


----------



## uptoolate

Thanks T.G. 

Jim Croce's 'Photgraphs & Memories' was one of the first albums I ever bought. I got it for 99 cents when they opened a new Sam the Record Man store in St Catharines. Have listened to it hundreds of times. 

The PBS special was touching as it had footage of Jim Croce and his son A.J. who would have been about 18 months at the time in the spring of 1973. Jim Croce died 8 days before his son's second birthday. The song, 'Time in a Bottle' was written for his then unborn son in 1971. 

As so many on this forum reinforce, 'plan for tomorrow but live for today'. Carpe diem!


----------



## Toronto.gal

uptoolate said:


> 'plan for tomorrow but live for today'. Carpe diem!


Indeed! And yes, I knew the meaning of that song. 

As novelist Paulo Coelho said: "You can become blind by seeing each day as a similar one. Each day is a different one, each day brings a miracle of its own. It's just a matter of paying attention to this miracle."

This song has me in tears. 

*Whitney Houston - I Have Nothing*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cjV5dTaE6U


----------



## Toronto.gal

*Whitney Houston - One Moment in Time*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYFHAvULvJ0&feature=fvsr


----------



## Toronto.gal

*John Paul Young - Love is in The Air*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcP2gX1KvVI&feature=related

Happy Valentine's Day everyone!


----------



## Four Pillars

Some nice selections T.Gal. 

I'm not a fan of Whitney's songs, but I love her great voice.


----------



## financialnoob

Flight of the Conchords - Carol Brown (Choir of Ex Girlfriends)

Flight of the Conchords - Hurt Feelings


----------



## Toronto.gal

Four Pillars said:


> Some nice selections T.Gal.


Thanks FP [hope you won't mind that I'll post more this month].

*Whitney Houston - So Emotional*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YjSHbA6HQQ


----------



## Toronto.gal

*Deniece Williams - It's gonna Take a Miracle*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHVtpnSItTI&feature=related


----------



## KaeJS

I'm really into this song right now. Have it on repeat.

*Mirah - La Familia*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmr8HwiIX2E


----------



## Causalien

This, tells my life.

Jimmy Cliff: I can see clearly now
Baz Luhrmann: Everybody's Free
Linkin Park: In the end
Big Bad Voodoo Daddy: Mr. Pinstripe suit
Klaus hallen: If I were a painting
Nana Mouskouri: Plaisir d'amour
Loving you: Minnie Riperton
Evanescene: Bring me to life
Red Hot Chili Peppers: Slide
Samuel Barber: Adaigo for strings
O-Zone: Dragostea din Tei
System of a down: Chop Suey
Nventa: No reason to be shai
Lumidee: Uh oh Uh oh
Linkin Park: Bleed it out
Lamb: Gorecki
Sade: King of Sorrow

*edit: Added Lumidee


----------



## Toronto.gal

Quite a story you told above, but did you not forget one more detail? 

*Sade -Smooth Operator* [I adore her!]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TYv2PhG89A


----------



## Causalien

I haven't been listening to music in recent years. Just stuff like rainymood to help me block out noise.

Maybe smooth operator will be it once I cure myself of my frugal habits. It's a hard habit to adjust.

What's interesting after compiling this list, is that you can correlate 100% the more hard core music with periods of stock market crashes. Either because a breakup happened at that time or my portfolio took a hit.


----------



## KaeJS

Causalien said:


> I haven't been listening to music in recent years. Just stuff like* rainymood* to help me block out noise.


Good call.


----------



## Toronto.gal

*All at Once - Whitney Houston*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utWPKM5sLgg


----------



## Kim

Here is a Canadian made pop song that has been endorsed by the "Beibs" himself. 

Carly Rae Jepson - Call me Maybe - you might have seen her on Canadian Idol or one of those other talent shows a couple years ago....I didn't. 

But I like this song cause it's catchy and cute. I have attached the link to the video which has a really funny unexpected twist at the end : )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4N9WiVACqQ&ob=av2e


----------



## hystat

2012 delivers a new supergroup and the best new music I have heard in a long time








Mike Portnoy, Neil Morse, Casey McPherson, Dave LaRue, Steve Morse

magic.


----------



## m3s

I'm undecided with the Dubstep phenomenon, but violin + Dubstep?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=aHjpOzsQ9YI


----------



## KaeJS

Violin + Dubstep is kind of interesting.

However, every time I hear a violin it's just brings on feelings of sadness. I don't know why anyone would want to listen to it. But, I guess music is subjective. Maybe not everyone feels the same way.


----------



## m3s

I just saw your Mirah post above. For some reason her voice reminded me of the original Gran Turismo's theme

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5txGhuDmPjY


----------



## KaeJS

Yeah, the voices of the two women sound similar.

The song in the Gran Turismo theme is a song by The Cardigans called My Favourite Game (if you didn't know).

It's a great song.

The Cardigans - My Favourite Game


----------



## Kim

In regards to KaeJS's comment Violins = sadness..

Horns in a song ruin it for me. Not sure why and there are a couple exceptions, although I can't think of them right now, but piano in a song I really like. Strings and percussion I like, horns not so much.

This was my husbands pick for a song he liked: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=P_ZWUOZlAYk&NR=1
Wilf Carter.

Oh and since I lived through the 80's I still love synthesizer!


----------



## Toronto.gal

I agree with KaeJS's comment with respect to the sadness the violin sound can bring, but it can also give you goosebumps [depending on the violinist of course, like the great Itzhak Perlman].

Guitar and castanets [Spanish castañetas], are among my fav. sounds.

"Castanets are a percussion instrument (idiophone), used in Moorish, Ottoman, ancient Roman, Italian, Spanish, Sephardic Music, and Portuguese music. The instrument consists of a pair of concave shells joined on one edge by a string. They are held in the hand and used to produce clicks for rhythmic accents or a ripping or rattling sound consisting of a rapid series of clicks. They are traditionally made of hardwood, although fibreglass is becoming increasingly popular." 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castanets 

*Gipsy Kings - Volare*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNgSeJzLJFc


----------



## zylon

*@ Kim* I thought I was the last of the Mohicans to enjoy Wilf Carter; nice to see that someone else listens to him 

They still play this one occasionally on classiccountryam1060.com

A Cashbox For A Heart - *Wilf Carter* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaVVAb-PrkM


----------



## m3s

A world renowned violinist plays in the DC Metro station and people just pass by thinking he's another panhandler haha

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnOPu0_YWhw


----------



## brad

mode3sour said:


> A world renowned violinist plays in the DC Metro station and people just pass by thinking he's another panhandler haha


On the other hand, when I lived in the Boston area I remember seeing Tracy Chapman when she had just started busking on the street, several years before she recorded her first CD. It was a warm summer evening and a few of us stopped to listen to her for a while. Just when she was getting ready to pack it up to meet a friend for supper, about a hundred people came out of one of the nearby movie theaters at the end of whatever film they were watching. As they crossed the street they heard her singing and many of them came over to watch. The crowd wouldn't let her stop; people were putting $20 bills in her guitar case. 

When she finally gave her first public concert at Club Passim, I got there an hour before the doors were set to open and there was already a long line down the sidewalk; they ended up having to turn hundreds of people away.


----------



## m3s

It probably had something to do with people in a rush to get to work. I know I'm in no mood for violin or anything other than caffeine that early. I love those random scenes with good live music though. Canada has a lot of underrated musicians as well


----------



## Toronto.gal

I love the Arabic & Spanish mix. 

*Alabina & Gypsy Kings - Eres Tu* [It's You]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uShjbCt74S0&feature=related


----------



## m3s

Something different from the typical polished Hollywood gangstas and choreography. Kind of a throw back to the old Saudi youtube vids. There's probably a message in there about women's rights somewhere

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uYs0gJD-LE


----------



## donaldmc

Well...I have lots of favorite songs...Particularly are I Could Not Ask For More..Two Steps Behind ..There's a lot. I'll also check out some of the songs that you've shared. Thanks!!


----------



## financialnoob

There's a great scene from the movie "Moneyball" where Brad Pitt's character takes his daughter guitar shopping, and as she's trying one out, he asks her to sing for him. She's really shy at first, but then does sing a really sweet rendition of a song, basically stealing the scene.

The song is actually done by an Australian singer named Lenka, and she has a couple of really nice songs.

The Show (the one that was covered in Moneyball)

Don't Let Me Fall

Knock Knock


----------



## ddkay

Camp Lo - Luchini 90's rap


----------



## Karen

A few months ago, I posted a link to four songs that my granddaughter, Meredith, wrote and sang on a demo tape, accompanying herself on a guitar that she built herself. She entered the songs in an international songwriting competition based in Nashville, and today she received an email telling her that one of her songs, "Summer Days", is one of 13 songs that have made it into the finals in the "Pop" category.

There are two parts to the competition; the first is judged by a panel of judges, but there is also a separate listeners' choice competition. Here's the link to "Summer Days" and a link to the International Songwriting Competition website. If you like it, I'd appreciate it if any of you on Facebook would vote for her. 

Here's the song: Summer Days (Prod. Parlange & Bethany Brown) by Meredith Coloma

http://www.reverbnation.com/play_now/song_11193423?og

And here's the link to the place to vote. She's listed under the "Pop/Top 40" category, a little over halfway down the page. If you're really feeling kind, you can even vote every day during the month of March! I think you have to "like" the page before you can vote.

http://www.facebook.com/#!/InternationalSongwritingCompetition?sk=app_161128210587174

Thanks to anyone who votes, and I'll let you know how it turns out!


----------



## Toronto.gal

Wow, wow, wow, immense news Karen! 

And Pop is one of my fav. genres too! I will ask my friends to listen and to VOTE.

Meredie must be over the moon at such news! 

Fantastic; thrilled for her & I hope she wins!!!! May she be the next Nelly Furtado.


----------



## Four Pillars

financialnoob said:


> There's a great scene from the movie "Moneyball" where Brad Pitt's character takes his daughter guitar shopping, and as she's trying one out, he asks her to sing for him. She's really shy at first, but then does sing a really sweet rendition of a song, basically stealing the scene.


Agreed - great scene. Thanks for posting the original song. I didn't realize there was one.

Here is a clip of that scene from the movie:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTnIHnawJeI&feature=fvst


----------



## zylon

*The Diamonds*

Quoting the email which accompanied the link:


> This is great! I can see the resemblance to Tom Hanks in the original version. Guess we know what Tom will look like when he gets older.
> 
> 2 Performances 47 years apart
> FYI, the lead singer of the Diamonds is also the father of TOM HANKS.
> 
> If you were alive in 1957, and old enough to enjoy Rock and Roll, you will probably remember the group, "The Diamonds" who had just launched their super hit "Little Darlin' ". For you that are too young to remember - it was a time when the performers were happy, enjoying themselves, respecting their fans, dressed appropriately and their lyrics could be understood. They did not feel obligated to scream, eat the microphone, mumble inaudible lyrics or trash the set.
> 
> In 1957, The Diamonds had a hit with "Little Darlin". 47 years later, they were requested to perform at Atlantic City ... This link leads to both performances.
> 
> Watch the first one then scroll down for the new one 47 years later.


http://www.flixxy.com/the-diamonds-little-darlin-1957-2004.htm


----------



## Barwelle

Toronto.gal said:


> May she be the next Nelly Furtado.


Perhaps not something Karen wants to hear, considering Nelly Furtado's promiscuity in recent years... eh? 



> it was a time when the performers were happy, enjoying themselves, respecting their fans, dressed appropriately and their lyrics could be understood.


You can still find this, if you go to local shows. Was at a Michael Bernard Fitzgerald concert last night. He's a nice guy, interacted with the crowd a lot during the performance, and chatted with the folks afterward in the bar (_very_ popular with the ladies too). I had a chance to talk with some of the guys in one of his opening bands (Scenic Route to Alaska) after their performance. They're regular people!


----------



## Toronto.gal

Barwelle said:


> Perhaps not something Karen wants to hear, considering Nelly Furtado's promiscuity in recent years... eh?


I was just referring to the voice; I do find a similarity between both girls, but no worries, Karen knows exactly what I mean, and in the other respect you mentioned, Meredie is nothing like Furtado.


----------



## Barwelle

I was just kidding, don't worry. I'm sure everyone (including me) knew what you meant. She really does have a great, strong voice... and makes her own guitars. Now that is cool. Good luck to her!


----------



## Karen

Of course I knew what you meant, TG, and I also realized that Barwelle's remark was meant in jest, not to be taken seriously. Thank you for your enthusiastic support, TG. She knows that you're a fan and appreciates it very much, because she says she wants her songs to appeal to people of all ages, not just the very youngf!


----------



## zylon

Richard Abel - Faraway Love / Les Amours Lointaines (Live) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYNv...CwVVULXfZlexlxQLamro9mMZLMsoG&lf=list_related









http://www.richardabel.org/


----------



## financialnoob

Four Pillars: Yup, that's a great scene. Says a lot for a kid to steal a scene from Brad Pitt.

Karen: That's awesome news. She has a very cool voice. I hope she wins.

I've been cracking up over some of the stuff from Flight of the Conchords lately. A few more:

Business Time

The HipHopapotamus vs. the Rhymenocerous

Jenny

Think About It


----------



## Toronto.gal

Look what I just found! 

http://www.wevancouver.com/music/141501043.html

And speaking of POP:

*Candi - Under Your Spell*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32zC3fWbSM0


----------



## Karen

Thank you for posting that, Toronto.gal - we're all pretty excited, needless to say!

And thank you for your nice comment, financialnoob.


----------



## KaeJS

*Love this song...*

If I know *mode's* music taste, he will like this song, too:

Modest Mouse - Dashboard

_Well, it would've been, could've been worse than you would ever know. Oh, the dashboard melted but we still had the radio.

Oh, it should've been, could've been worse than you would ever know. Well, you told me about nowhere, well it sounds like some place I'd like to go.

Oh, it could've been, should've been worse than you would ever know. Well, the windshield was broken but I love the fresh air, you know.

Well, it would've been, could've been worse than you would ever know. Oh, we talked about nothing which was more than I wanted you to know.

Oh, it would've been, could've been worse than it had even gone. Well, the car was on blocks, but I was already where I want._


----------



## Kim

KaeJS - Cool lyrics! I'll be checking that song out for sure.

I have heard snippets of a particular song here and there on the radio but have never caught the name or artist. Monday night I heard it again, just a few lines, and I was desperate to know. I went onto the radio station web site and tried to look it up on their song list but to no avail. I googled what I thought were the lyrics - nothing. Finally had to resort to emailing the radio station and asking them, I even recorded an audio of the few lines I could remember hoping it would help. It worked! They were able to tell me the band and I found the song. Here it is - the lyrics don't make much sense to me but the sound is like sipping scotch ( not that I have ever been able to do that ), smooth and edgy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPZNHcMc9us


----------



## KaeJS

Kim, you should have posted up your information about the song here.

I would have been able to tell you this song.


----------



## Kim

I should have!
The video for the Dashboard song is pretty funny!


----------



## KaeJS

Yeah. It is a funny video, especially the ending.

Did you enjoy the song?


----------



## Kim

Yes I liked it but I think I would like it more if I was in college at the pub. 
The voice reminds me of some other band but I can't put my finger on it right now.


----------



## Toronto.gal

This girl rocks; rooting for her all the way!

*Jessica Sanchez - The Prayer*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwRvF41ked0


----------



## m3s

KaeJS said:


> If I know *mode's* music taste, he will like this song, too:
> 
> Modest Mouse - Dashboard


Haha yes I remember driving in Ottawa when this song came out on the radio. I immediately loved it and went home to look up their prior 10 albums. This is my fav though



Kim said:


> Here it is - the lyrics don't make much sense to me but the sound is like sipping scotch ( not that I have ever been able to do that ), smooth and edgy.


I was about to finish work on my bike, but now I suddenly needed a stiff drink while listening to this


----------



## KaeJS

Karen said:


> A few months ago, I posted a link to four songs that my granddaughter, Meredith, wrote and sang on a demo tape
> 
> And here's the link to the place to vote.
> Thanks to anyone who votes, and I'll let you know how it turns out!


Just voted. Hope she gets the most votes! 



> Your vote has been submitted. Remember to come back often. You can vote once per day. We'll be announcing the results in April 2012.


----------



## bayview

Music I like:

http://www.saigonocean.com/nghenhacHoaTau/jukebox.swf


----------



## dave2012

MM is great. Fire it Up, Float On, and of course Gravity Rides Everything.


----------



## Karen

Thank you so much, KaeJS! The main competition is judged by a panel of musicians, but the secondary one depends on the number of votes. It will be interesting to see how the two results compare.


----------



## Karen

Another update about my granddaughter. She was interviewed on Thursday by a reporter from the Vancouver Sun, and his article appeared in today's edition of the Sun. Here's the link:
http://www.vancouversun.com/enterta...rs+international+attention/6273906/story.html


----------



## Toronto.gal

Meredie definitely has chutzpah, that is: ability, audacity, beauty, courage, enthusiasm, talent, tenacity & spunk! The nerve of that girl to have it all! 

*"Vancouver singer-songwriter-actress and guitar-maker extraordinaire Meredith Coloma has packed a lot of activities into her 21 years."*

She sure has & regardless of the outcome, she's a winner already and I say mazel tov to her [another Yiddish origin word for 'congratulations/good fortune']. 

*Karen:* thanks for sharing and keep us posted! 

*Bayview:* - fantastic selection; #1 & #8 have to be my favourite from the list.


----------



## Toronto.gal

*NEIL SEDAKA - LAUGHTER IN THE RAIN*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCusyLPrFCo&feature=related

Well, it snowed in T.O. today under semi-sunny skies. 

For Ontarians and those in NS, happy March Break!


----------



## Causalien

I am so superficial and it could just be because of the camera angle. But take this as a compliment from a viril male

She's hot.


----------



## KaeJS

Causalien said:


> I am so superficial and it could just be because of the camera angle. But take this as a compliment from a viril male
> 
> She's hot.


Where were you 2 months ago when this was previously established?


----------



## Causalien

I was trying to find a renter and home improvements. Sex wasn't on my mind back then.


----------



## KaeJS

Causalien said:


> I was trying to *find a renter* and home improvements. *Sex* wasn't on my mind back then.


Gotcha.


----------



## ddkay

Love that Spidey!


----------



## zylon

Sunday Morning Christian 
~ Big Tom And The Mainliners 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNcShtv603E


> Mr Jones this car you sold me isn't all that I desired
> You swore it was young and healthy now I find it's old and tired
> But a deal's a deal you tell me and there's nothing to be done
> Mr Jones I'd like you better if you robbed me with a gun
> 
> You're a Sunday morning Christian sir singing louder than the rest
> Beg forgiveness at the altar with your chin down on your chest
> But tomorrow will be Monday you'll revert back to your ways
> Gougin' kickin' cheatin' shovin' with no thoughts of God or lovin'
> Don't let me stand in your way surely God will forgive you next Sunday


----------



## Toronto.gal

*"My guitars are hand-built, I do everything, except for cut down the tree."* 

http://www.vancouversun.com/news/Vi...ry.html#ooid=tjdTNxMzo3gZeJdVDEhV1JWidv1q5_8q

Now I'm curious how guitars are made. Impressive!


----------



## Karen

Thank you for posting the Vancouver Sun video about Meredith, Toronto.gal. To be honest, I considered posting it myself and then wondered whether people were getting tired of posts on the subject from an admittedly biased Grandma, so I really appreciate your taking the decision out of my hands!

I've told Meredie that she has a big fan in Toronto, and she's quite delighted!


----------



## KaeJS

Karen said:


> I've told Meredie that she has a big fan in Toronto, and she's quite delighted!


Maybe she will come visit


----------



## Karen

I hope I'm not becoming a bore with this, but I wanted to let anyone interested know that CBC’s Carol Off interviewed Meredie today on "As It Happens"! Here’s the link: http://www.cbc.ca/video/player.html?clipid=2209307685&position=1133325&site=cbc.news.ca

Her interview is the last on the show – between 3/4 and 2/3 of the way through. Carol Off seems quite amused by her!


----------



## KaeJS

Karen, I listened to the interview. I somehow managed to click RIGHT at the beginning of her interview. 

For others that want to listen, skip to 19:10.


----------



## Karen

Thank you, KaeJS. I should have figured that out for myself!


----------



## humble_pie

boring ? never.

we love the way you keep us up to date about your talented, beautiful granddaughter.


----------



## KaeJS

Love this track.

Kind of reminds me of the old girlfriend.  (I hate these stupid new forum smilies, by the way)

Lit - Miserable



> _You make me cum. You make me complete. You make me completely miserable._


----------



## Toronto.gal

Karen said:


> 1. I hope I'm not becoming a bore with this..
> 2.CBC’s Carol Off interviewed Meredie today on "As It Happens"!


1. There is nothing/nada/zippo boring about a young/talented/rising Canadian Star! 

2. I loved the introduction to the interview:

"Boldness has genious, power and magic in it." 

"I want to do it all by the time I'm 21." And indeed Meredie has!

I'm now a regular reader of the entertainment section of the Vancouver Sun!


----------



## zylon

*Ronnie Milsap*

AFTER SWEET MEMORIES PLAY BORN TO LOSE AGAIN
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGAzlTHQwjg


> Ronnie Lee Milsap (born January 16, 1943)[1] is an American country music singer and pianist. He was one of country music's most popular and influential performers of the 1970s and 1980s. He became country music's first well-known blind singer, and one of the most successful and versatile country "crossover" singers of his time, appealing to both country and pop music ...
> ~Wiki











http://www.gactv.com/gac/ar_artists_a-z/article/0,,GAC_26071_4788268,00.html


----------



## Karen

What could be more appropriate for St. Patrick's Day tomorrow than this lively version of The Irish Washerwoman? It's played by Andre Rieu on the violin accompanied by an Irish fiddler:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-JAP7Kf1cI


----------



## Toronto.gal

That's a good one Karen!

Loved how André attempted a few Irish dance steps in the beginning! 










And a great weekend to all!


----------



## Four Pillars

That was a good one Karen - thanks for the reminder of St Paddy's day...


----------



## brad

Rumour has it that when someone asked him "how does it feel to be the world's greatest flute player?" James Galway replied, "I wouldn't know, go ask Matt Molloy."

Here's Matt playing The Bucks of Oranmore sometime in the early 1980s I'd say, accompanied by Donal Lunny on bouzouki, with James Galway looking on.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dS7NxJDp4zQ


----------



## Karen

How about some Irish dancing to help celebrate St. Patrick's Day - I went looking for some "old style" dancing from before the days of Riverdance, and came up with this from 1972. It features Celine Hession & Donncha O Muimhneacháin dancing to two slip jigs: Fig for a Kiss & Kid on the Mountain. The fiddle player is Paddy Glackin.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLeCLRK8Ws8&feature=email.

I love modern Irish dancing but wanted to see something more traditional.


----------



## brad

That's great stuff, and a few of the giants of Irish music are looking on: Seamus Ennis (the piper and folklorist), and Johnny Leary (accordion)

I love Emma O'Sullivan's dancing here -- this is the real solo sean-nos style, where they aren't holding the arms rigidly by the sides:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=slI5cQNpEJ0

And here's some footage from a sean-nos competition with Edwina Guckian:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_fS7BQShJA


----------



## Karen

Thanks Brad - I can't get too much of Irish dancing. My daughter is off to Belfast at the end of the month, accompanying some of her dancers who have qualified to represent Western Canada in the World Championships. One of them, Fred Nguyen, came third in the All Irelands in Killarney last month so they're hoping for a top-three placement in the Worlds. I think I posted this video of Freddy dancing with some of my daughter's senior dancers at an Olympoic event some time ago, but I'm going to post it again:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQC4...list=ULlXPrA5lDqfM&lf=mfu_in_order&playnext=6.


----------



## Karen

A friend sent me this, and it cheered me up so I hope it will do the same for you!

*Moscow in Winter Flash Mob*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgoapkOo4vg


----------



## Toronto.gal

Ah, Vladimir Vladimirovich PUT*T*IN, LOL. 

It was fun Karen, cпасибо [spuh-see-buh/thank you]. 

Best of luck to your daughter and her students in Belfast. Way to go Freddy and girls!

*Boney M - Rasputin*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvDMlk3kSYg


----------



## Karen

Thank you, Toronto.gal. Anyone who can keep from tapping their toes to Boney M's Rasputin hasn't got a musical bone in their body!


----------



## bayview

Kitaro & Animal Nature Video!

http://www.youtube.com/embed/MOKseXu8FOs


----------



## zylon

Awesome video *bayview* - thanks for posting.

~~~~~//~~~~~
*
Elvis Presley* - Always On My Mind 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9sRJ-eOHnc
6,825,671



> Elvis Presley recorded his version of "Always on My Mind" on March 29, 1972, a few weeks after his February separation from wife Priscilla.


----------



## Spidey

Watching those images in the Elvis video brings quite a range of sentiment - a reflection on the joys and losses in both his life and lives in general.


----------



## hystat

David Grissom - this guy has the most amazing guitar tone. like spicy butter slathered on my eardrums....
you can stream his latest EP here:
http://davidgrissom.bandcamp.com/


----------



## KaeJS

Notorious B.I.G (Biggie Smalls) - Juicy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHio4lLOhKc

This song is an ultimate classic, no matter what "race" you are.


----------



## bayview

Glass Harp - by Robert Tiso

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=47TGXJoVhQ8


----------



## Toronto.gal

Dedicated to *Karen* [let's take a trip back to the 80's Pop & soft rock]. 

My favourite duo from that time.

*Your Imagination - Hall & Oates*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZUW81HO21Q


----------



## Karen

Wow! To what do I owe this honour, Toronto.gal?! In any case, thank you.

I graduated from high school in the early 60s when Roy Orbison was very popular. Here are a couple of my favourites:

*Blue Bayou - Roy Orbison* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dPBG86iQz4

*Crying - Roy Orbison*
http://www.last.fm/music/Roy+Orbison/_/Crying


----------



## Karen

Anyone else old enough to remember this?

*Chances Are - Johnny Mathis*
http://carolynspreciousmemories.com/50s/chancesare.html

(With sincere apologies to KaeJS!)


----------



## zylon

Karen said:


> Anyone else old enough to remember this?


Yes, of course Karen 

*Take These Chains From My Heart - Ray Charles*
http://carolynspreciousmemories.com/50s/takethesechainsfrommyheart.html


----------



## Toronto.gal

Karen said:


> Anyone else old enough to remember this?
> 
> *Chances Are - Johnny Mathis*
> http://carolynspreciousmemories.com/50s/chancesare.html


That was a bit before my time, however, no superb artist/music is before my time & both musicians mentioned above -Charles/Orbison, were so talented.

*- Karen:* thanks for reminding me of Johnny Mathis & wonderful Deniece!

*Johnny Mathis & Deniece Williams -Too Much Too Little Too Late*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IM39yIKoSo4

I love classy old actors/movies/songs! Anyone here old enough to remember Doris Day? 

*- Doris Day - Fly Me To The Moon*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ca3VzJfRY80&feature=related


----------



## Spidey

Unfortunately I am old enough to remember Doris Day. (Just barely though.) 

Well if you guys are going to get nostalgic. . . . While all the cool kids were listening to the Rolling Stones, I was crazy about Petula Clark. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_m4Qb0iW-o

(I do like the Rolling Stones now - but I've long since given up on the "cool" status.)


----------



## Toronto.gal

I was a 'cool kid' too, listening to Michael Jackson. 

I got to know a lot of the many wonderful oldies from shows like 'Saturday Night at the Movies.' Remember Elwy Yost?
http://snam.tvo.org/blog/saturday-night-movies/elwy-yost-1925-2011-movies-and-magic

*- Love Is a Many Splendored Thing - Tribute*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GaaNoPD2EeI

*- Petula Clark - The Last Waltz*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-dz3w7uMGs


----------



## Karen

We are being nostalgic, aren't we? This was my favourite Petula Clark song:

*I Know a Place - Petula Clark*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMDPImhzQbc&feature=related


----------



## financialnoob

We went to the Distant Worlds: Music from Final Fantasy show last night. I'm a huge fan of Nobuo Uematsu, who composed most of the music for the Final Fantasy series. He is perhaps the most famous and respected composer in the video game industry, and was one of the first, and probably the most successful, at composing memorable music specifically for video games. 

It was great to hear the beeps and boops of my old NES games translated into amazing orchestral scores performed by a real symphony. Some of my favs below:

- The Prelude

- Aerith's Theme

- Chocobo Medley

- Love Grows

- Terra's Theme

- One-Winged Angel


----------



## Toronto.gal

Sounds like it was a fun night Financialnoob.

This sweet/sexy Welsh beauty can sing & dance + has great personality. Rooting for her! [Am I the only one watching this very entertaining & fun show here?].

*- Katherine Jenkins and Mark Ballas*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTReResS8yw

*- Katherine Jenkins - Nella Fantasia*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVgaw-SbpHM&feature=related


----------



## Toronto.gal

I'm rooting for William Levy, too! :distracted:

*Cheryl Burke and William Levy - DWTS*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZh93dIZhY8&feature=related


----------



## caricole

A bit of SOCIAL music The Weavers & Pete Seeger :encouragement:

The banks of marble
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzTT5fXquTo

little boxes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONEYGU_7EqU

what did you learn in school
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VucczIg98Gw


----------



## m3s

financialnoob said:


> We went to the Distant Worlds: Music from Final Fantasy show last night. I'm a huge fan of Nobuo Uematsu, who composed most of the music for the Final Fantasy series.


That would be something to see! The Final Fantasy series from the Playstation era were the peak of video games for me, and the music was a huge part of that. The FFVIII theme Liberi Fatali is my fav. I kind of lost interest after the movie.. Nowadays Final Fantasy features pop music from the US?.. Faye Wong's song was also pretty good, but not orchestrated


----------



## rusty23

Julien-K Fail with Grace, sounds like retro Depeche Mode to me

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaE2D37YUGM


----------



## KaeJS

TV on the Radio - Wolf Like Me

Dumbest band/song name of all time. Great song, though.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1-xRk6llh4&ob=av2e


----------



## JustAGuy

financialnoob said:


> We went to the Distant Worlds: Music from Final Fantasy show last night. I'm a huge fan of Nobuo Uematsu, who composed most of the music for the Final Fantasy series. He is perhaps the most famous and respected composer in the video game industry, and was one of the first, and probably the most successful, at composing memorable music specifically for video games.
> 
> It was great to hear the beeps and boops of my old NES games translated into amazing orchestral scores performed by a real symphony. Some of my favs below:
> 
> - The Prelude
> 
> - Aerith's Theme
> 
> - Chocobo Medley
> 
> - Love Grows
> 
> - Terra's Theme
> 
> - One-Winged Angel


Nice. I didn't know they were doing another one. I saw Distant Worlds last year at the Sydney Opera House.

Just went to the Legend of Zelda symphony last month and had the pleasure of getting up on stage to take photos. http://www.flickr.com/photos/allegrodigital




I have a pretty wide range of music tastes... with a lot of metal and classical in there... at the moment I'm listening to the 4th movement of Beethoven's 5th... but I've been on a huge Dream Theater Blind Faith addiction the past couple days.


----------



## Kim

Hey KaeJS just wanted to thank you for introducing me to Modest Mouse. 
I was listening to the radio and a song came on that I liked enough to look up and here it was Float on by Modest Mouse! 

I checked out the above video / song by Wolf Like Me - I can't say that I would listen to it again. 

Currently listening to The Grand Optimist by City and Colour.


----------



## KaeJS

You're very welcome, Kim.

Glad you like them. They're a great band.


----------



## zylon

*Playing for Change*

Stand By Me - Song Around the World 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Us-TVg40ExM
41,501,896


> *An Englishman, a Scotsman, an Irishman, a Welshman, a Latvian, a Turk, a German, an Indian, several Americans (including a Hawaiian and an Alaskan), an Argentinean, a Dane, an Australian, a Slovak, an Egyptian, a Japanese, a Moroccan, a Frenchman, a New Zealander, a Spaniard, a Russian, a Guatemalan, a Colombian, a Pakistani, a Malaysian, a Croatian, an Uzbek, a Cypriot, a Pole, a Lithuanian, a Chinese, a Sri Lankan, a Lebanese, a Cayman Islander, a Ugandan, a Vietnamese, a Korean, an Uruguayan, a Czech, an Icelander, a Mexican, a Finn, a Honduran, a Panamanian, an Andorran, an Israeli, a Venezuelan, an Iranian, a Fijian, a Peruvian, an Estonian, a Syrian, a Brazilian, a Portuguese, a Liechtensteiner, a Mongolian, a Hungarian, a Canadian, a Moldovan, a Haitian, a Norfolk Islander, a Macedonian, a Bolivian, a Cook Islander, a Tajikistani, a Samoan, an Armenian, an Aruban, an Albanian, a Greenlander, a Micronesian, a Virgin Islander, a Georgian, a Bahaman, a Belarusian, a Cuban , aTongan, a Cambodian, a Qatari, an Azerbaijani, a Romanian, a Chilean, a Jamaican, a Filipino, a Ukrainian, a Dutchman, an Ecuadorian, a Costa Rican, a Swede, a Bulgarian, a Serb, a Swiss, a Greek, a Belgian, a Singaporean, an Italian, a Norwegian, and two Africans...
> 
> ... walk into the Prime Rib Restaurant.
> 
> "I'm sorry," says the maître d'hôtel, after scrutinizing the group. "You can't come in here without a Thai."*


----------



## zylon

*Playing for Change*

Don't Worry - Song Around the World 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAjFnJuk1Aw
7,765,049


> *Playing for Change is a multimedia movement created to inspire, connect, and bring peace to the world through music. The idea for this project arose from a common belief that music has the power to break down boundaries and overcome distances between people. No matter whether people come from different geographic, political, economic, spiritual or ideological backgrounds, music has the universal power to transcend and unite us as one human race. And with this truth firmly fixed in our minds, we set out to share it with the world.*
> http://playingforchange.com/


----------



## financialnoob

mode3sour: That was on the play list as well, another good one. I definitely prefer the earlier orchestrated music over the latest stuff, probably because Uematsu left Square-Enix in 2004 and has done just a bit of freelance work for them. Basically, IX was the last one he did in full before handing over the reins to others.

JustAGuy: Cool photos. I just found out about the Zelda one but it was too late to nab a cheap ticket. I'm still contemplating whether to get one of the pricier ones, though my wife isn't a Zelda fan. I actually got away with saying the Distant Worlds tickets were an anniversary gift :biggrin:


----------



## Spidey

I enjoyed that "Standby Me" performance so much Zylon that I posted it on my Facebook wall for friends to see. This video was in the sidebar while I was watching it. I'm sure everyone has seen it several times before but it's worth watching again. I think it strikes a nerve because most of us have been on both sides of the fence at one time or other - we've sneered at people who didn't really deserve it and we've been the ones been on the receiving end. The initial dismissive looks from the audience and judges are priceless. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSrAJsWvEIc&feature=related


----------



## zylon

*Susan & Elaine sing "I Know Him So Well"*

Thanks Spidey; the first time I watched that, I thought it was a setup, 
until 3:46 when Susan started walking off the stage. The "roll eyes" 
at 0:45 from the gal in the audience is too funny.

Susan wanted to emulate Elaine Paige, and here they are:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9o8PgJPUjfo
11,426,239


----------



## bayview

1. Scarborough Fair - Simon & Garfunkel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQOWiqYypw4

2. Tie A Yellow Ribbon Round The Old Oak Tree - Cartoon Video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFCWv1CUhOE

3. Unchained Melody - Righteous Brothers

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEshQf-tCJE


----------



## Toronto.gal

*Foreigner - Waiting for a Girl Like You*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wln6NX0V4AQ&feature=related


----------



## bayview

*The Rose by LeAnn Rimes*

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=HO2lWVJGWIg&feature=related


----------



## Karen

For those of you old enough to remember Little Richard, here he is as a young boy - quite an amazing talent!

http://www.wimp.com/oldschool/


----------



## Toronto.gal

Indeed Karen, what a talent and a sweetie!

All grown-up:

*Good Golly Miss Molly*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JhvWaviGV8

*Tutti Frutti*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVWm9PQeYtE


----------



## Kim

Gary Jules - Mad World.........slower, reflective type song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYY-a0_Bb9Y

Cold Play was in town last Tuesday and my husband got a last minute offer on 3 free tickets! It was too last minute for me to clean myself up from working on the farm but my son went and one of my husbands friends. They were all very impressed with the quality of show presented. It was my sons first concert - hopefully one he'll remember forever!


----------



## Toronto.gal

*Aretha Franklin - Freeway of Love*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ip_pjb5_fgA


----------



## zylon

*Off topic - not music*



> September 10, 2001, First Officer Steve Scheibner packed his suitcase and waited for the phone call finalizing his assignment to fly American Airlines Flight 11, from Boston to Los Angeles. The call never came. In My Seat recounts the events leading up to Flight 11 and the subsequent death of Tom McGuinness in the seat that should have been filled by Steve Scheibner.


In My Seat - A Pilot's Story from Sept 10th - 11th
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLj4akmncsA
1,886,406


----------



## zylon

*The Highwaymen* - Here Comes That Rainbow Again 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RUvkW6Sijk



> And the daylight grew heavy with thunder, With the smell of the rain on the wind.
> Ain't it just like a human. Here comes that rainbow again.
> One truck driver called to the waitress, After﻿ the kids went outside.
> "Them candies ain't two for a penny." "So what's it to you?" she replied.
> In silence they finished their coffee, And got up and nodded goodbye.
> She called: "Hey, you left too much money!" "So what's it to you?" they replied.


----------



## A320

Kim said:


> Gary Jules - Mad World.........slower, reflective type song.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYY-a0_Bb9Y


:encouragement:


----------



## Toronto.gal

*Fool If You Think It's Over - Chris Rea*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQvPAaAkgG0&feature=related


----------



## Nemo2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pf2k7WpkIxQ

Sonny Landreth.


Sonny Landreth & Eric Clapton:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A125h-WwmLY&feature=related

May as well throw in a Sonny Landreth & Mark Knopfler:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOJHSrxHNhw&feature=related


----------



## Toronto.gal

DeAr KaReN:










*"Smiles and laughter, joy and cheer
New happiness that stays throughout the year
Hope your birthday brings all these and more
Filling life with surprise and joys galore!"*

And here is a little gift:










*And now let's 'Boogie Wonderland' with E/W/F!*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbQrqospZDo&feature=related


----------



## Karen

Thank you, Toronto.gal! And you know there's nothing I'd rather have for a birthday gift than books and music!!!


----------



## zylon

*Dedicated to our friend, Belguy*

*HAPPY TALK*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBWjNlBko70&feature=related


----------



## KaeJS

All my friends are Indians.... (All my friends are Brown 'n' Red). SPOONMAN!

Soundgarden - Spoonman


----------



## zylon

Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young - "This Old House" (Live-1988) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_3T-14UyW0&feature=related



> Midnight, that old clock keeps ticking,
> The kids are all asleep and I'm walking the floor.
> Darlin' I can see that you're dreaming,
> And I don't wanna wake you up
> When I close the door.
> 
> This old house of ours is built on dreams
> And a businessman don't know what that means.
> There's a garden outside she works in every day
> And tomorrow morning a man from the bank's
> Gonna come and take it all away.
> 
> Lately, I've been thinking 'bout daddy,
> And how he always made things work, when the chips were down,
> And I know I've got something inside me
> There's always a light there to guide me
> To what can't be found.
> 
> Remember how we first came here together?
> Standing on an empty lot, holding hands.
> Later, we came back in the moonlight
> And made love right where the kitchen is,
> Then we made our plans.


----------



## brad

zylon said:


> Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young - "This Old House" (Live-1988)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_3T-14UyW0&feature=related


That reminded me of this song by Nanci Griffith, sung here by Maura O'Connell (with Nanci singing harmony):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8l87JpWkbI0


----------



## Spidey

Nice songs posted previously. 

A Better Man by Keb Mo. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6cX61oNsRQ


----------



## zylon

Sweetheart Darling of Mine - *Claire Lynch*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bgc8-_RQlXM










http://www.clairelynch.com/


----------



## gimme_divies

This one is from the soundtrack to _The Last of the Mohicans_. Incredibly powerful and beautiful - I will never tire of the songs from this film.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1ryJDVuZ6k


----------



## zylon

*happy Mother's Day to all who qualify*

*Dick Nolan* - Dear Momma 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIoFLqgWjI0










Staying with the _"sad Newfie"_ theme for just a minute;
and there are lots of Newfies in Ft Mac today wishin' they were back home.

Catch A Plane to Fort McMurray - *Roy Payne*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xl8DOPCMrP4&feature=related










Why I *don't* miss Fort McMurray.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROJg7116ufA









http://edmonton.ctv.ca/servlet/an/local/CTVNews/20091119/Edm_Viz_Newscast_091119/


----------



## Four Pillars

This guy created a reenactment of the Sabotage video by the Beastie Boys. Love it.

Watch the original video (if you haven't seen it)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5rRZdiu1UE&ob=av3e

then watch

http://gawker.com/5910370/kids-reenact-sabotage-to-honor-the-memory-of-the-late-mca


Turn off the sound if you don't like the music.


----------



## zylon

> Born Lucille Marie Raymonde Savoie in St. Boniface, Manitoba, Canada, Starr was a natural musician who could play guitar and bass as well as the mandolin. Although born in Manitoba, she was raised in Port Coquitlam and Coquitlam's Francophone community of Maillardville, British Columbia starting her musical career with the local group Les Hirondelles. ~Wiki


LUCILLE STARR - Storms Never Last
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XglLZ4IHfTQ&feature=related










Lucille best known for *The French Song* (1964) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgy5grKI_ko&feature=related


----------



## Toronto.gal

So sad to learn that Donna Summer has lost her battle with cancer. RIP.

*Bad Girls*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBfE8roDUZQ

*Last Dance*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOpUfTi1keI&feature=related


----------



## SebastianBermudes

One of my favorites music that Marc Almond re-introduced to the world in the 1980's. It was originally written for The Supremes by Ed Cobb and wasn't intended for the LGBT community, but Soft Cell remade it and made it one of the biggest one hit wonders of all time and Marc Almond has stated more than once that the "Tainted Love" he is referring to is queer love.


----------



## zylon

Jacob and The Guitar Man 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKXkbs55KXU
360,365



> Our eight-year-old blind-autistic son Jacob enjoying some fine acoustic guitar by a musician in downtown Lawrence, Kansas on May 13, 2012.
> Tyler ... Thank you so much for letting Jacob feel the music!


----------



## Spidey

Rest in peace, Robin Gibb. My favorite Bee Gees song. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lp4r5AJLjl4&feature=fvst


----------



## bayview

The Guess Who - Shakin All Over

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2lCDQ8j9bE


----------



## zylon

*check out the slide show*

*Jessi Colter* - You Hung The Moon Didn't You Waylon 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgYdB1CypKA










*slide show >>* http://now.msn.com/now/0523-great-timing-photos.aspx?ocid=mediaslideexp1


----------



## hystat

just discovered this Montreal duo from the 90's that never got any recognition... not sure why...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYYG1L0llDI


----------



## Toronto.gal

Cruel Summer in Toronto [in May]. :tan:

*Bananarama - Cruel Summer*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5n6chxpEINs


----------



## jet powder

When I here the song "dont worry be happy" or a lot of bubble gum music I dont want to be to far from the door. I dont want to ever take the elevator up & be stuck going through the window


----------



## Spidey

Dedicated to jet powder. :chuncky:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-diB65scQU&ob=av3e

Actually it is pretty hard to watch the video without smiling.


----------



## Toronto.gal

*Jefferson Starship - Sara*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFnlFIGi9vI

*Fleetwood Mac ~ Sara*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttOBnmXFDtQ


----------



## zylon

*happy Father's Day*

*Jenny & Josie - Daddy *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAx3GUNww08


----------



## loggedout

Some recent hip hop artists I've fallen in love with...

Phonte - the Good Fight
http://youtu.be/HH9vR_iJOqU

Kendrick Lamar - Barbed Wire
http://youtu.be/yHM4MdPx9fQ

Big K.R.I.T. - Dreamin'
http://youtu.be/sqYgfX6dfxc


----------



## humble_pie

dubstepping does not mean black mac is dancing.
although
dubmac
probably could
krillex.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXO-jKksQkM&feature=related


----------



## A320

humble_pie said:


> dubstepping does not mean black mac is dancing.
> although
> dubmac
> probably could
> krillex.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXO-jKksQkM&feature=related


Love it! And love Skrillex (is that what you meant?). Some say the new god of dubstep. The videos themselves, even more oddly enticing.


----------



## A320




----------



## humble_pie

so far i've only looked at Bangarang.

would you say enticing ? i thought rather a bit chilling. The allusions to child warriors, etc.


----------



## ddkay

I'm not a big fan of dub step, but I guess it's because I studied percussion for a long time and I like to hear structure.


----------



## humble_pie

thanks that's beautiful


----------



## brad

"Murmuration" by Nomad Soul, composed for this lovely little homemade film by two young women kayaking in western Ireland and the flock of starlings they came upon:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRNqhi2ka9k


----------



## Toronto.gal

*Barry White - Let The Music Play*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2zBvX89hV0


----------



## Spidey

This song seems appropriate for the recent hot weather. Some parts of the video are a little cheesy, but it seems to be the best of the bunch.


----------



## zylon

Hey *Spidey*, that one brings back memories!
When I was in boot camp, there was a most sadistic Cpl McFarlane who enjoyed taking his frustrations 
out on us raw recruits. I was glad we were on the same side, because life would have been most unpleasant 
had one found himself as POW in a camp where McFarlane was commandant.

But on his happy days, our fearsome Cpl would sing _In The Summertime_, while twirling his swagger stick.











Speaking of cheesy, here's another oldie that I heard played on _Galaxie_ yesterday.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Cute/fun videos above!

Addicted to Gotye!

"Gotye, is a Belgian-Australian multi-instrumental musician and singer-songwriter. The name "Gotye" is derived from "Gauthier", the French equivalent of "Walter" or "Wouter". His voice has been compared to those of Sting and Peter Gabriel."

*Gotye - Somebody That I Used To Know*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7LwK2I3nQs&feature=related

Comment: 'people that dislike this must be posessed'. :highly_amused:


----------



## Spidey

Wow, that "Little Arrows" brought on a sudden wave of nostalgia. I remember hearing that song as a kid riding with my uncle in his pickup truck. The cartoon was the second wave. Good stuff!


----------



## Karen

For those of you who showed an interest in my granddaughter Meredith Coloma's musical aspirations, here's a video of her performing one of her own songs, Summer Days, on the Vancouver Shaw TV programme "Urban Rush." She's accompanied by the band she's been singing with ("Hello Dynamo") and her long-time lead guitarist Daniel Katz.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uetmpHt_1ck&feature=plcp

Toronto.gal: I really enjoyed Barry White's "Let the Music Play."


----------



## Toronto.gal

*Karen:* I love Meredie's song & I think I told you before that I know that particular song by heart almost!  Thanks for posting!

What woman didn't love the great Barry White?! Here is another:

*You Are The First, My Last, My Everything*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fcd3XuQwDQQ


----------



## Nemo2

And don't forget this Barry White sequence from _Ally McBeal_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQN1COeI75E


----------



## zylon

*air conditioned in the winter time*

*Billy Edd Wheeler* ~ Ode to the Little Brown Shack Out Back 








> It was not so long ago
> That I went tripping through the snow
> Out to that house behind my old hound dog
> Where I'd sit me down to rest
> Like a snow bird on his nest
> And read the Sears and Roebuck catalog
> 
> ~Billy Edd Wheeler


----------



## A320

Since I scared some of you with my last choices I figured this one will help show just how rounded I am! Hard to be "cooler" than this guy. What a cat, I can listen to and watch this over and over again. Enjoy :encouragement:


----------



## zylon

*Jack Blanchard & Misty Morgan*

*TENNESSEE BIRD WALK*















http://birdwalk2.tripod.com/jandmnews.htm (music included)


----------



## zylon

*I'm here to get my baby out of jail*

*from comments:* "They don't make music like that anymore all it is a lot of﻿ screaming and 
stuff that doesn't make any sense so someone just can't enjoy it."








> Isaac Donald "Don" Everly (born February 1, 1937) and Phillip "Phil" Everly (born January 19, 1939),
> together known as the Everly Brothers, are country-influenced rock and roll performers, known for steel-string guitar
> playing and close harmony singing. The duo was elected to the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame in 1986.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Everly_Brothers


----------



## zylon

*Thanks to jeff pierce @zentrader (twitter)*


----------



## indexxx

One for A320: (sorry but I'm not sure how to embed video)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQwBdHsVGag


----------



## HaroldCrump

zylon said:


> I'm here to get my baby out of jail


Oh man, you MUST hear the Blue Sky Boys version.
It brings a lump in my throat every time.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZA3Xl7jsCA


----------



## bayview

Happy Canada Day!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBI68Il4Zsc&feature=player_embedded

***Don't Drink & Drive***


----------



## zylon

*Happy Dominion Day! (canada day for you young'uns) Ray Griff ~ Canada*

*HC:* thanks for the Blue Sky Boys version; very popular song covered by Tommy Collins, Johnny Cash, Marty Robbins, Sandy Posey, and a lot of other less known singers.

*bayview:* good Canthem


----------



## m3s

Not your typical Chili Peppers song. Written for Brendan Mullen


----------



## A320

indexxx said:


> One for A320: (sorry but I'm not sure how to embed video)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQwBdHsVGag


AH YES! Good one and also in my playlists. What a percussionist. There are some videos out there of he and Krupa dueling it out, so fun to watch. As for embedding the video, use the video icon in the toolbar when you reply and insert the link to the video.

:encouragement:


----------



## zylon

*Neil Young: "Where is the Highway Tonight?"*


----------



## Toronto.gal

A perfect *dance/sing-along* for a hot summer day! :biggrin:

Aserejé ja deje
Dejebe tu dejebe
Sebi unuova majabi
Ande bugui ande güididipi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFzyYYZsxGc&feature=related


----------



## brad

A few songs that make me think of summer weekends:

Fast Car, by Tracey Chapman: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Orv_F2HV4gk

Looking for the Heart of Saturday Night, by Tom Waits: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyyFLYNbQpg

1952 Vincent Black Lightning, by Richard Thompson: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgxbCnqCyKA


----------



## KaeJS

brad said:


> A few songs that make me think of summer weekends:
> 
> Fast Car, by Tracey Chapman: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Orv_F2HV4gk


Great tune.


----------



## zylon

*Constable joins group of friends for impromptu jam session in the woods*










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KTnLVzI2q4

National Post article


----------



## Toronto.gal

A kooling-off song for this record sizzling summer!

*Nikki Yanofsky - I Believe*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvcCHGJEqjE&feature=related


----------



## Spidey

One of my favorite summer songs. This one is a little different from the typical American version but still has Astrud Gilberto as one of the vocalists.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Love that song Spidey! Obrigado!

*Sergio Mendes & Brasil 66*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrZBiqK0p9E&feature=related


----------



## hystat

the rise and fall of Rock Hard Financial... a Bear Market story...
(nsfw language in intro- unless you work at Rock Hard Financial)
[video=youtube;Hkmno7nNWTg#!]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hkmno7nNWTg#![/video]


----------



## zylon

*Rough On The Livin' ~ Waylon Jennings*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StMLYXPOWHA

His picture was in all the papers,
they said that a legend had passed
The late evening news did a special report
and swore that his memory would last

They're playin' his records all weekend,
praising the life that he led
Nashville is rough on the living,
but she really speaks well of the dead

The wife that they interviewed cried,
is the same one who left him last fall
And the record producer who called him a hero
Is the one who wouldn't answer his calls

The ladies, they sit over coffee
Braggin' about sharing his bed
They didn't want him around when he's living
But he's sure a good friend when he's dead

~~~~~//~~~~~

*off topic:*



> If you need money now sweetheart, I recommend you
> call 202-456-1111. That is the direct phone number
> for the White House.
> 
> A letter from a Grandfather
> http://www.kereport.com/2012/07/20/lettter-grandfather/


----------



## zylon

*The Golf Song*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esC8diclv8U

Golfer: “Well Caddy, How do you like my game?”
Caddy: “Very good, Sir! But personally I prefer Golf.”

Golfer: “Well, I have never played this badly before!
Caddy: “I didn’t realize you had played before, Sir.”

Golfer: “I’d move heaven and earth to be able to break 100 on this course.”
Caddy: “Try heaven,” advised the caddy. “You’ve already moved most of the earth.”

Golfer: “Caddy, Do you think my game is improving?
Caddy: “Oh yes, Sir! You miss the ball much closer than you used to.”

Golfer: “Caddy, do you think it is a sin to play golf on Sunday?
Caddy: “The way you play, sir, it’s a crime any day of the week!”

Golfer: “That can’t be my ball. It looks far too old.”
Caddy: “It’s been a long time since we started, sir.”

Golfer: “Do you think I can get there with a 5-iron?”
Caddy: “Eventually.”

Golfer: “I’ve played so poorly all day; I think I’m going to go drown myself in that lake.”
Caddy: “I doubt you could keep your head down that long.”

... thanks Peter


----------



## zylon

*Closing song from "The Greatest"*

*George Benson* - I Always Knew I Had It In Me
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtYSa3INw9E

Lyrics under the "show more" tab.


----------



## zylon

*Randy Travis - I Told You So*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-dX3yFkLVE









http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...est-dwi-obstruction-charges-article-1.1132496


----------



## Toronto.gal

*Earth Wind And Fire - Fantasy*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&v=7e1QpGUrskw&NR=1


----------



## Toronto.gal

Great 8 minute workout routine. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCca6d2ceI0&feature=related 

"Carmen Amaya was a flamenco dancer and singer, of gypsy origin, born in the Somorrostro slum of Barcelona, Spain, called "the greatest Spanish gypsy dancer of her generation."


----------



## Toronto.gal

Dedicated to Belguy; hope you liked the 70's. :biggrin:

*Earth, Wind & Fire - September*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2S8ZrQG0y6g


----------



## Toronto.gal

I feel so alone here. :torn:

Dedicated to Causalien. 

*The Mamas & The Papas - California Dreaming*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0UcQDUR-fU


----------



## Toronto.gal

*Michael Jackson Feat Rockwell - Somebody's Watching Me*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCwgkzu91Qg


----------



## zylon

Toronto.gal said:


> I feel so alone here. :torn:


fifty-two thousand views ... fear not, you have an audience!
Thanks for sharing all the music. :smilet-digitalpoint

Bound For Glory - Neil Young
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jV-q9Uc9sA
30,130


----------



## m3s

Of all the oldies Michael Jackson and Neil Young are my favourites.

How about some crazy Koreans? Oh yea KaeJS is gone..


----------



## m3s

Or some indie rock in Dari?


----------



## Toronto.gal

Best Cdn. [soft] Rock N Roller, IMHO.

*Coming Home - Bryan Adams*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVYHEvnoKXU

Wishing everyone a happy & safe Labour Day weekend!


----------



## KaeJS

mode3sour said:


> How about some crazy Koreans? Oh yea KaeJS is gone..


If there's beautiful Korean women.. then I am still here. :wink:


----------



## Dmoney

For you KaeJS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bZkp7q19f0


----------



## zylon

*Smilin' Johnnie & Eleanor Dahl - Wroxton SK*

I first met Johnnie, Eleanor, and band members in Pukatawagan, Manitoba in 1966 or '67 on one of their many tours in the north. They put on an entertaining show with darn good music for a crowd of maybe a hundred folks who had a hard time coming up with the $2.50 admission.

Snip:


> *Those concerts and Johnnie's unique spirit of adventure found him becoming the first entertainer to take shows north of the Arctic Circle in 1963. The initial tour brought requests from other communities till the Smilin' Johnnie Show had played every community of any size in Northern Canada from west to east. In 1975, Johnnie married Eleanor Dahl and a year later they moved back to the family farm to be close to his parents who were aging. The years spent on the "farm" brought him much happiness, and to share the enjoyment of the place, he held Jamboree's there from 1988 till 1999. He still toured and entertained, and he ALWAYS kept planning for the future. In the fall of 2009 he got promotion ready, and was planning to tour with his grandson, Zachary-that plan was cut short by a stroke on November 5th, from which he never recovered.*


Haven't found any YouTubes of Smilin' Johnnie, but there are 7 playable mp3s at this site. I especially enjoyed the title track *"Watchin' Our Country Die"*. Eleanor was pretty good on the accordion; that's likely her playing in this song.
http://www.mocm.ca/Music/Title.aspx?TitleId=317790


----------



## zylon

*Karen Brooks - New Way Out*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uD0kYwdVRA



> Karen Brooks (born April 29, 1954) is an American country music singer who is best known for a series of Top 40 hits on the Billboard Country Chart in the early 1980s, including "Faking Love," a duet with T.G. Sheppard which topped the country chart in February 1983.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karen_Brooks


----------



## zylon

*The Stellas - Canadian country music duo from Whitby ON*

An email received:


> Mary Lynne Stella and hubby Brad Stella are "The Stellas" .
> They are nominated for 3 awards this year at the Canadian Country Music Awards ...
> Best Duos , Rising Star and Best Video -"In This House"
> They are also performing on the awards show this Sunday Sept 9th at 8pm on CBC .
> Tune in if you can .
> 
> Also ...their daughters Lennon and Maisie will be staring in the new series called "Nashville "
> coming this Fall on ABC and CTV .


This song written by Mary Lynne for her Mum not long after Mary Lynne's Dad died.
The Stellas 'In This House' 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CEAOY3ZIKQ

"Stellas" home page:
http://www.thestellasmusic.com/site/sections/432


----------



## Spidey

Since we've been picking on poor ol' Quebec recently, I thought I'd post one of my favorite songs from that province.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Bonne idée Spidey. 

*André Gagnon, OC* - "born 2 August 1939 in Saint-Pacôme, Quebec, Canada, is a Canadian musician and composer. He shifted from a classical musical style to an adult contemporary style in the mid-1970s."

* - Cher Jean-Paul* [si belle!]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1Xbn5rAOZk&feature=related

*- La Samba*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5K3zYv1uOc

* - Comme au Premier Jour*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bomwvZ9SP4&feature=related


----------



## Nemo2

Un autre:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ae3pAfauT3k&feature=related


----------



## Toronto.gal

Talk about great diversification in today's music posts. Très bien. :encouragement:


----------



## Toronto.gal

'Leonard Norman Cohen, (born 21 September 1934) is a Canadian singer-songwriter, musician, poet, and novelist. His work often explores religion, isolation, sexuality, and interpersonal relationships.'

*A Thousand Kisses Deep*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9GVk3AclEM&feature=related


----------



## zylon

*Bing sings "Where the Blue of the Night"*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFukEivWV08



> "Where the Blue of the Night (Meets the Gold of the Day)" was the theme Bing Crosby selected for his radio show. It was recorded in November 1931, backed by Bennie Krueger's band. The song was featured in a Mack Sennett movie short starring Bing Crosby. ~Wiki


And here, this couple takes us to Bing's grave where they play _"Blue of the Night"_.
I like the way she gives navigational directions :encouragement:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N28Mrd8A6eU


----------



## bayview

Luther Vandross' Dance with My Father

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvW6nuQ2B0s


----------



## Toronto.gal

RIP Andy Williams.

*Autumn Leaves*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHF8CX3i4SY&feature=related

*Moon River*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_jgIezosVA


----------



## brad

Three performances by Nina Simone of her song "Ain't got no..I got Life" -- all recorded within the space of two years. Gives you an appreciation for her creativity: she changed the arrangements, the tempo, the words, always reinventing, never standing still. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5LIBOn4s9A&feature=fvwrel

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5jI9I03q8E&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z79eGgwmuug&feature=fvwrel


----------



## bayview

Dubstep Violin by Lindsey Stirling's Crystallize

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHjpOzsQ9YI


----------



## bayview

Open Cond*m Style (A Gangnam Style Parody Animation)

(WARNING: Adult Content. No Offence Intended)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDGLevboeRg&feature=watch_response


----------



## ddkay




----------



## ddkay

Toronto.gal said:


> RIP Andy Williams.
> 
> *Autumn Leaves*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHF8CX3i4SY&feature=related
> 
> *Moon River*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_jgIezosVA


Amazing music Tgal :encouragement:


----------



## ddkay




----------



## Nemo2

For a change of pace, here's an oldie that always makes me smile:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QJIeW0GxNc


----------



## Toronto.gal

ddkay said:


> Amazing music Tgal :encouragement:


Glad you enjoyed them ddkay.

More beautiful, classic love songs from Andy!

*Love Story & The Shadow of Your Smile* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=7jEaIDqHl74
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmUeHIF9gAI&feature=related


----------



## Nemo2

The late Eva Cassidy, who died too young:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ce-5OWBNGNw


----------



## bayview

Thanks Zylon for creating this thread and all who have contributed. 

An outlet to de-stress from the day day routine, especially the money stuff.

*They dont create music like this anymore.* 

Here's an oldie by Perry Como: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5R7jk2sw4M

(Andy Williams and others recorded this too!)


----------



## Toronto.gal

*Adele - Skyfall*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HKoqNJtMTQ


----------



## GoldStone

Irish singer/songwriter Mic Christopher. He died virtually unknown at age 32. Only a handful of his recordings are available on YouTube.

*Heyday*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXza8Pqr_KM

*Fogtown*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwukxlySMcg


----------



## Sherlock

Anyone like Passion Pit? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_IY6EouGtw


----------



## Toronto.gal

*One to One - Angel in My Pocket*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9uXIU6bn8Hk

TGIF.


----------



## Toronto.gal

*BJ Thomas - Raindrops Keep Fallin' on My Head*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OT1HCQcSHW0


----------



## Spidey

Toronto.gal said:


> *BJ Thomas - Raindrops Keep Fallin' on My Head*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OT1HCQcSHW0



:encouragement: One of my favorites and kind of suits both my mood and the weather this morning. I think I'll post it on my facebook page .


----------



## Toronto.gal

Those 'raindrops keep falling on my head' as well, so can't do much 'talking to the sun' here in Toronto either Spidey, BUT I'm not complaining [in comparison to others].

Another oldie from that decade: [before my time].  Thank goodness for YouTube; so educational! :encouragement:

*B.J. Thomas - Don't Worry Baby*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7xsMWMHU_8


----------



## Jon_Snow

Been on a big Muse kick lately... no modern band does epic stadium rock like these guys. So big, so over the top - a rock n
roll feast. Just downloaded their last 4 albums to my Ipad/Ipod for consumption on my upcoming month long Baja holiday. Drinkin cervezas and margharitas on the beach, with the sea of Cortez as a back drop, listening to Muse.... oh yeah baby, this is gonna be gooooood.


----------



## My Own Advisor

Ke$ha. C'mon, she has a dollar sign in her name! LOL.


----------



## zylon

*Ansambel Iskrice - Sedem let sva se ljubila (v živo)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bLCwtTPOGk

I don't know the language ... Polish?
No matter ... it's still good!


----------



## Four Pillars

If you like your guitar fast and heavy - this guy (Joe Satriani) can really play:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjNAeELQ_Z8


----------



## Toronto.gal

zylon said:


> I don't know the language ... Polish? No matter ... it's still good!


You're enjoying a polka & waltz love song in Slovenian, and sure, language does not matter. 

From Slovenia to France!

*Alizee - La Isla Bonita* [Pretty Island]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IxlKtPGpKA


----------



## sags

For Adele fans.........this is a pretty good rendition of Someone like You........by a couple of music students.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAHyGbOXoF4

and this young girl can belt out a tune.............Rolling in the Deep

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAHyGbOXoF4


----------



## Karen

This is well-known Montreal guitarist Jean-Luc Thiévent playing a couple of songs on my granddaughter, Meredith Coloma's hand-made guitar at the Montreal Guitar Show this past summer. At the end of the video, Meredie describes the woods she used to build the guitar.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVNNxdIQrZQ&feature=related


----------



## Toronto.gal

*Karen:* where have you been?! Nice to see you back. 

You can appreciate the guitar that Meredie is describing even better from here, just scroll down to Meredith Coloma. Incredible detail!
http://www.laguitare.com/guitare-lu..._de_montreal_2012-meredith-coloma-7680-0.html


----------



## Toronto.gal

*Monster Mash*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeZftK2kO6U


----------



## Karen

I'm glad to hear you missed me, Toronto.gal; I've had no computer for nearly three months and it's been driving me crazy! So I'm glad to be back too.

Thanks for posting that article from _La Guitare.com_; it does show the beautiful guitar at it's best. John Thomas of the guitar magazine _Fretboard Journal_ described it as the most visually stunning guitar at the show. This is a quote from his article about the show: _Meredith Coloma Gypsy OM. Here is a quadruple threat: Meredith Coloma is a singer, songwriter, guitar player, and guitar maker! In her teens, she completed an apprenticeship with Roger Sadowsky in New York and then moved home to Vancouver to serve as the only apprentice ever taken on by Michael Dunn. And, with a back inlaid with an actual sunburst and angular inlays on its top, she’s offering the most visually stunning guitar at the Festival. Oh, and it plays and sounds great, too. The internal sound chamber makes for even volume all the way up the fretboard._

Do I sound like a proud Grandma??!!

And Happy Halloween to you too!


----------



## Four Pillars

Karen said:


> Do I sound like a proud Grandma??!!


Yes indeed. Congrats!

And welcome back.


----------



## zylon

*Ansambel Iskrice - in Modrijani*

Welcome back *Karen* 



Toronto.gal said:


> You're enjoying a polka & waltz love song in Slovenian, and sure, language does not matter.


Thanks *T.gal* :encouragement:

Male quartet back-up on this one adds nice touch.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wt1u0wNmHmI&feature=related









http://www.mediaspeed.net/fotka.asp?id=1&foto=141417


----------



## zylon

*George Strait* - I Get Along With You
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0w95VmKqsw









Martina & George
http://www.examiner.com/article/george-strait-announces-farewell-tour-the-cowboy-rides-away-tour

_I Get Along With You_ plays in the intro of this _Financial Sense_ audio.

*ADDED:*

And _Financial Sense_ ends on this optimistic? note:

*"I see the bad moon rising.
I see trouble on the way.
I see earthquakes and lightnin'.
I see bad times today.*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BmEGm-mraE

*"Don't go around tonight,
Well, it's bound to take your life,
There's a bad moon on the rise.

"I hear hurricanes ablowing.
I know the end is coming soon.
I fear rivers over flowing.
I hear the voice of rage and ruin.

"Hope you got your things together.
Hope you are quite prepared to die.
Looks like we're in for nasty weather.
One eye is taken for an eye."*


----------



## Nemo2

Posting a Keb' Mo' link on the "Fiscal Cliff" thread led to this duet with Keb' & the fantastic Bonnie Raitt:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0iMadZk9o_U&feature=related


While I'm at it, may as well throw in this one with Bonnie & Alison Krauss:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qecodpVYAJo&feature=related


----------



## zylon

Newfie in a Calgary Hat
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BoHOz9F2j0

- if you needs a translation the lyric is under "show more"
where Simani (pronounced "Sim an' I") do their version.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpV6jyGj_fY









http://www.newfoundlandquarterly.ca/issue440/simani.php


----------



## zylon

*Heidi Hauge*

Some Broken Hearts Never Mend 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlgwyUbWmXY



> Heidi Hauge was born in Skien, Norway.
> In spite of her success, Heidi Hauge sometimes gets critic for her personal and characteristic way of singing, but by selling 500.000 records, she has proved to be a full-worthy artist within the Norwegian Country.
> 
> http://www.heidihauge.com/











http://www.imusic.dk/cd/5700772201449/heidi-hauge-2007-country-christmas-cd


----------



## Nemo2

While playing Adele vids for our 11 month old granddaughter.......I somehow thought of, (and got sidetracked by), this one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KO3CEMt-Lw


----------



## Toronto.gal

LOL, Adele & Shakira in the same sentence/thought. Black & white [styles I mean, not just las caderas {hips}].  I'm very flexible [like in stock investing, lol], so I'm a fan of both, but specially the former!

I know it's a little early, but I heard this song on the radio last night and I soooooooooo love Chris.

*Chris Rea- Driving Home for Christmas*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JAQPZfycgk

Still can't embed a video here. :hopelessness:


----------



## Nemo2

Toronto.gal said:


> LOL, Adele & Shakira in the same sentence/thought. Black & white [styles I mean, not just las caderas {hips}].  I'm very flexible [like in stock investing, lol], so I'm a fan of both, but specially the former!
> 
> I know it's a little early, but I heard this song on the radio last night and I soooooooooo love Chris.
> 
> *Chris Rea- Driving Home for Christmas*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JAQPZfycgk
> 
> Still can't embed a video here. :hopelessness:


The 'connection' was more along the lines of the medium being the message than a comparison between the two singers. :wink-new:

Chris Rea.....great...haven't heard him for years!


----------



## Toronto.gal

Nemo2 said:


> 1.The 'connection' was more along the lines of the medium being the message...
> 2. haven't heard him for years!


1. Si señor, whatever you say. :wink:
2. Why radio is useful!


----------



## Nemo2

Toronto.gal said:


> Why radio is useful!


Since there appears to be at least one other Country Music fan on board, I'll take this opportunity to introduce an online station, with an eclectic repertoire, that we listen to periodically:

http://www.bigcountryradio.com.au/


----------



## Spidey

Not a super-big fan of country music, but this is one of my favorite songs of any genre.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Not a country-music fan either, but I do like a few songs of singers, like Carrie U./Dolly P./Faith H./Kelly C./Kenny R./Shania & a few more.

Another look of a Canadian goddess!

*Shania - I'm Gonna Getcha Good!*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdM1EO5LHt4


----------



## HaroldCrump

Shania is country? When did that happen?
Anyhow, for fans of Kenny Rogers, he is playing at the Casino Rama on 11th and 12th Jan.


----------



## marina628

Grew up listening to Charlie Pride ,Dolly Parton and Porter Wagner ,I like to mix up my music .


----------



## Toronto.gal

HaroldCrump said:


> 1. Shania is country? *When did that happen?*
> 2. Kenny Rogers, he is playing at the Casino Rama on 11th and 12th Jan.


1. In the late 90's. 

There is: country/country-pop/country-rock [I'm not a fan of the former].

*Shania's Grammys:*

- *Best Country Album* - The Woman in Me, 1996
- *Best Country Song* - You're Still The One, 1999
- *Best Female Country Vocal Performance* - You're Still The One, 1999
- *Best Country Song* - Come On Over, 2000
- *Best Female Country Vocal Performance* - Man! I Feel Like A Woman!, 2000

I rest my case. :biggrin:

2. Oh, just in time for my b'day; thanks for the info HC.


----------



## Sherlock

I like this one, Try by Pink.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTCDVfMz15M


----------



## Toronto.gal

ONE hotty here! :joyous:

*It's Raining Men.*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-n9Zdf19-c


----------



## indexxx

marina628 said:


> Grew up listening to Charlie Pride ,Dolly Parton and Porter Wagner ,I like to mix up my music .


Even though I'm a heavy rock and reggae guy, I grew up listening to Outlaw country in the late 60's early 70's- so I have a love for Waylon Jennings, Johnny Cash, Willie Nelson, and especially Kris Kristofferson.


----------



## gibor365

I'm heavy metal, progressive metal and hard rock guy....also like nu metal and simponic metal.... From last albums like Muse (as usual)


----------



## Jon_Snow

Muse is sensational, yes.


----------



## bayview

Here's an oldie non-rock "one hit wonder" in 1967. Sorry Indexxx, Gib & Jon. Maybe before some of you were born.:chuncky:

*Whistling Jack Smith*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQQ5sEOhbjQ


----------



## zylon

*too funny ...*

Stuck in the Smoke Hole of our Tipi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkwlR6EnOps

*h/t* Louis James









http://www.experienceproject.com/stories/Love-Sitting-Around-A-Campfire/920732


----------



## indexxx

bayview said:


> Here's an oldie non-rock "one hit wonder" in 1967. Sorry Indexxx, Gib & Jon. Maybe before some of you were born.:chuncky:
> 
> *Whistling Jack Smith*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQQ5sEOhbjQ


Oh yeah, I remember this! I was born in '64


----------



## indexxx

gibor said:


> I'm heavy metal, progressive metal and hard rock guy....also like nu metal and simponic metal.... From last albums like Muse (as usual)


Name some more obscure bands you're into and maybe I can offer some new suggestions you might not know? I've been seeking out the good heavy stuff and great guitar players my entire life.


----------



## Nemo2

Reading some threads/comments...this one often comes to mind:

http://www.myspace.com/video/officially-jewanabmytiger-reg-trade/get-over-it-live/16389768

_Combibo is sursum ranunculus_ :chuncky:


----------



## Argonaut

indexxx said:


> Name some more obscure bands you're into and maybe I can offer some new suggestions you might not know? I've been seeking out the good heavy stuff and great guitar players my entire life.


Some of the lesser known stuff I like: Blackfoot, Diamond Head, UFO. What do you got for me?

I tend not to like heavy metal with deep voices or that comes from America (i.e. Metallica). Motorhead being an exception to the former, and Queensryche to the latter.


----------



## indexxx

Argonaut said:


> Some of the lesser known stuff I like: Blackfoot, Diamond Head, UFO. What do you got for me?
> 
> I tend not to like heavy metal with deep voices or that comes from America (i.e. Metallica). Motorhead being an exception to the former, and Queensryche to the latter.


Hi Argo- nice to share about this!

I've been into Blackfoot since the late 70's- I thought 'Strikes' was a great record. There's a band from England called Reef that I thought was absolutely killer- kind of a bluesy, Black Crowes/Soundgarden blend with an incredible singer. Their second album 'Glow' is freakin' wicked. UFO I have the entire discography- I'm a MASSIVE Schenker fan and have seen him twice; one of my favorite records is the very first Scorpions record, Lonesome Crow, released in 1973 with a 16-year-old Schenker on lead guitar. Fantastic stuff. Then Schenker left for UFO and Scorpions replaced him with Uli Jon Roth- those albums are great, particularly the double-live Tokyo Tapes. An amazing Hendrix-inspired guitar fest with Roth at his peak. Diamond Head was great- you'd probably love Budgie. HUGE Motorhead fan since 1979 and have the entire discography as well- I was fortunate to have seen the Ace of Spades tour with Fast Eddie opening for Ozzy with Randy Rhoads. High On Fire is pretty decent for that style. Queensryhche fans would probably like Fates Warning, specifically the albums FWX, Inside Out, and Parallels- better writing and musicianship than QR in my opinion.

Aside from creative, intelligent, and musically challenging thrash like Megadeth, I have a real thing for so-called doom/stoner metal due to my early exposure to Black Sabbath. There's a band from Norway called Sahg that nail this vibe really, really well without sounding sludgy like too many Sabbath worshippers. Excellent, classy writing and good vocals. A few other great bands in this style; Ufomammut, Black Pyramid, Kyuss, The Melvins, Toner Low, Kamnh (Kamni), The Sword. Some Euro bands I think are excellent- Grand Magus, Primal Fear, Duskmachine, Meshuggah. I'm a huge fan of ISIS, Red Sparrowes, and Mastodon also. And from Canada: I Mother Earth- they should have been massive, just an incredible band with jaw-dropping writing skills and fantastic grooves. One of my biggest discoveries has been Earthless- a psychedelic jam band with the guitar player from Nebula (another great band). Earthless just completely blew my head off, a very hard thing to do.

Big fan of roots reggae, having lived in the Caribbean for many years- besides Marley, I really dig Nasio Fontaine from Dominica, for my money the best reggae artist since Marley. For songwriters I think three of Joseph Arthur's albums: 'come to where i'm from', 'redemption's son', and 'our shadows will remain' are dark, incredibly emotional, beautiful gems with him producing and playing almost everything on them. And I love anything by Tom Waits.

Phish remains one of my biggest loves and the best live band I've ever seen. And there's a new band called Rival Sons that classic rock/Zeppelin fans might really dig. Hope you find something you might like here!

EDIT- I forgot one extremely good band that's a long-time favourite: Corrosion of Conformity! Pepper Keenan is just an awesome writer. Love this band.


----------



## gibor365

indexxx said:


> Name some more obscure bands you're into and maybe I can offer some new suggestions you might not know? I've been seeking out the good heavy stuff and great guitar players my entire life.


i like so many bands that it's very difficult to list. First that coming to mind: old good stuff: Zeppelin, Pink Floyd, Ozzi (Sabbath etc), Rainbow, Motorhead, Garry Moore, Steve Rai Vaughan, Metallica, Ian Gillan , Deep Purple, Judas Priest, Iron maiden, Malmsteen, Satriani, Whitesnake Slayer and much more
new stuff: Muse, Deftones, Disturbed, Avenged Sevenfold, Dream Theater, Nightwish, Epica, Bullet for my Vanetine, Graveworm, Dimmu Borgir, Sonata Atctica and much more..
Also, I listen a lot of Russian music , from chanson to Black Metal 

P.S> Interesting post above, some bands are not familiar to me...I'll check it out, thanx


----------



## indexxx

gibor said:


> i like so many bands that it's very difficult to list. First that coming to mind: old good stuff: Zeppelin, Pink Floyd, Ozzi (Sabbath etc), Rainbow, Motorhead, Garry Moore, Steve Rai Vaughan, Metallica, Ian Gillan , Deep Purple, Judas Priest, Iron maiden, Malmsteen, Satriani, Whitesnake Slayer and much more
> new stuff: Muse, Deftones, Disturbed, Avenged Sevenfold, Dream Theater, Nightwish, Epica, Bullet for my Vanetine, Graveworm, Dimmu Borgir, Sonata Atctica and much more..
> Also, I listen a lot of Russian music , from chanson to Black Metal
> 
> P.S> Interesting post above, some bands are not familiar to me...I'll check it out, thanx


Kamnh are Russian! Also known as Kamni.


----------



## gibor365

indexxx said:


> Kamnh are Russian! Also known as Kamni.


Did you mean this one below? Kamni in Russian is 'stones' 
Исполнитель: Камни
Альбом: A.T.O.M. (Atmospheric Tribal Oriental Meditation) [EP]
Год выхода: 2011
Страна: Россия
Жанр : Psychedelic Stoner / Doom Metal


----------



## gibor365

btw, from Russian bands you may like Aria and Stigmata ....


----------



## Sherlock

From Russian bands I like the Kuban Kossack Choir!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPUF9JJ-eH4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwy4IV0LMrc


----------



## zylon

Very nice *Sherlock* :encouragement:

I recall attending a concert by the _Don Cossack Choir_ at Rosthern Junior College (SK) in the mid 60s; cannot swear that it was *"the"* _Don Cossack Choir_ as there may have been more than one.

ICH BETE AN DIE MACHT DER LIEBE - Don Cossak Choir Serge Jaroff 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqSWnclCF1A
6,900



> The Don Cossack Choir of Serge Jaroff (Хор донских казаков Сергея Жарова) was a men's chorus of exiled Russian Cossacks founded in 1921 by Serge Jaroff and conducted for almost sixty years by him.
> 
> The Don Cossack Choir was renowned for both the quality of the tenors and especially for the depth and resonance of the low basses, particularly Pyotr Mihailik. It was reported that he could reach the bottom E of the piano with little difficulty. This unique blend of voices provided a different experience for most western audiences, increasing the popularity of the choir greatly. Whereas most western vocal composers tend to focus on the upper spectrum of the voice, many eastern composers have been noted to write music displaying the power of the lower voices.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Don_Cossack_Choir


----------



## indexxx

gibor said:


> Did you mean this one below? Kamni in Russian is 'stones'
> Исполнитель: Камни
> Альбом: A.T.O.M. (Atmospheric Tribal Oriental Meditation) [EP]
> Год выхода: 2011
> Страна: Россия
> Жанр : Psychedelic Stoner / Doom Metal


Yes, that's them. As heavy as a really heavy thing...


----------



## Argonaut

Thanks for the post indexxx! You like some interesting stuff for an older dude. 

Of what you listed, I would probably be most interested in Fates Warning. They aren't as good as Queensryche though; for one you can't really hear what the singer is saying, and for two they don't seem to have a song that immediately rocks your face off like "Queen of the Reich" or "Eyes of a Stranger". Budgie was an interesting little mix of Sabbath and Rush. Rival Sons also does have that cool Zeppelin vibe and it's an easy listen. I think they'll be another Wolfmother though, sounds great to bring back the old style, but their tracks won't be everlasting. You can't replicate that 'warm' sound of classic rock.

My top 10 bands:

1. Led Zeppelin
2. Iron Maiden
3. The Rolling Stones
4. The Allman Brothers Band
5. The Who
6. Lynyrd Skynyrd
7. Pink Floyd
8. Black Sabbath
9. Rush
10. The Beatles

Personal favourite would be The Allman Brothers Band. Best live concert I saw was Iron Maiden 2008 in Vancouver.

My top 5 overrated bands:

1. U2
2. Nirvana
3. Metallica
4. Aerosmith
5. AC/DC (Brian Johnson)

My top 10 guitar players:

1. Duane Allman
2. Eric Clapton
3. Jimmy Page
4. David Gilmour
5. Jimi Hendrix
6. Eddie Van Halen
7. Ritchie Blackmore
8. Tony Iommi
9. Pete Townshend
10. George Harrison/Keith Richards

And yeah, you do get bonus points for being in great bands. Not much of a fan of those finger wizards who haven't played on any classic tracks. The two best players were featured on "Layla" (how many people know the iconic solo is Duane Allman?). Michael Schenker is a great technician who had one of the all time great performances in the live version of "Rock Bottom", (warning, will cause eargasm from 8:19 to 8:50) but I can't fit him in because he doesn't have the legend or the consistency of the others. Another great live performance guitar wise is the Dickey Betts/Warren Haynes iteration of "Blue Sky".

Probably the best band instrument for instrument is The Who, though. Best bass player and drummer of all time. This is really featured well on "Heaven and Hell" from Live at Leeds.. John Entwistle playing bass like a lead guitar, Pete Townshend with a wow-where-did-that-come-from solo, and Keith Moon hitting everything on his drum set at every possible moment in time. And sticking with my theme of live recordings, I love the live "Phantom of the Opera" with Bruce Dickinson singing. The 3:27 to 6:15 galloping interlude is another one of those eargasm moments.


----------



## indexxx

You may be thinking of the really old Fates Warning with John Archer? The stuff with Ray Alder is incredible and i feel they are simply better musicians, particularly Jim Mattheos and Mark Zonder, guitar and drums. Check on youtube for songs from FWX- their latest album. Really great stuff that reminds me of good Rush in some ways.

Top 10 bands:

Led Zeppelin
The Beatles
Black Sabbath
Pink Floyd (particularly Meddle, DSOTM and Animals)
Megadeth
Motorhead
Bob Marley and the Wailers
The Tragically Hip
Phish
First four Metallica records

Top ten guitar players

Hendrix
Rory Gallagher
Jimmy Page
Derek Trucks
Marty Friedman
Michael Schenker ( I think all his solos show flashes of genius; I include him for being so incredibly melodic, fast and precise and for influencing a whole generation of thrash and neo-classical players in the 80's)
Al Anderson (Marley's lead player on much of the work)
David Gilmour
Uli Roth
Ritchie Blackmore

honorable mention to John Mayer, Randy Rhoads, Tony Iommi, Van Halen, John Petrucci, and some jazzier guys like Guthrie Govan and Allan Holdsworth. And of course, Steve Howe.


----------



## Spidey

Given the season, I thought it may be appropriate to post a Christmas song. I'm not a big fan of Banana Mouskouri (that's what my wife calls her)  , but this particular version of "Old Toy Trains" has become one of my Christmas favorites.


----------



## Argonaut

I like Derek Trucks but am somewhat puzzled by the amount of props he gets. I would easily choose Dickey Betts over him, and likely Warren Haynes too. Duane Allman is in another universe. Listening to Trucks on "Dreams", he's a very good slide player but his lead playing is a bit robotic and lacking in melody. Compare to Duane Allman on "Dreams", which is smooth and hits all the right notes at all the right times, with the lead playing literally melting into the slide. And he was a year younger than I am now when he died, hard to believe. Of course Duane also gets all the classic track bonuses over Derek, not that he needs it in the slightest.

Signed,
The biggest Allman Brothers fan in Canada


----------



## gibor365

Strange that you no one included in 10 top best guitarists Malmsteen and Satriani...


----------



## Argonaut

Finger wizard instrumental stuff is not usually my bag. Alright to listen to once in a while.

Eric Johnson - "S.R.V."


----------



## gibor365

Forgot to mention bands I like very match from alternative rock stream.... Radiohead, Porcupine Tree and Blackfield project (1st 2 alboums) (Wilson from PT with Israeli Aviv Gefen)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7kyoUTEYzw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w225LWpdLB4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XFis40qhIE


----------



## indexxx

gibor said:


> Strange that you no one included in 10 top best guitarists Malmsteen and Satriani...


Well, I was thinking of personal favourites. I really like Satch, not a fan of Yngwie so much tho of course he's insanely good. For sheer speed and technical ability you'd have to include Steve Vai, Paul Gilbert and Guthrie Govan. But the level is so high these days that kids in bar bands play better than the average pro of twenty years ago- youtube lessons!

BTW for myself personally I hear more in Derek Trucks's playing than any other slide player, When he solos it's like the sky opening up and the sun bursting through the rain clouds. Warren Hanes is so great as well. BTW speaking of jam bands, Trey Anastasio from Phish is high on my list.


----------



## gibor365

and what is your opinion about Petrucci? I really like him...
P.S. Guys, it's a really nice discussion ...


----------



## indexxx

gibor said:


> and what is your opinion about Petrucci? I really like him...
> P.S. Guys, it's a really nice discussion ...


For sure, Petrucci is completely amazing. I've liked Dream Theater since Images and Words was released and have seen them twice. I love his tone and he writes great riffs.


----------



## indexxx

Sherlock said:


> From Russian bands I like the Kuban Kossack Choir!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPUF9JJ-eH4
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwy4IV0LMrc


Fun! And I love the huge triangular bass. Although I can't help thinking of Borat when I listen to this.


----------



## indexxx

zylon said:


> Very nice *Sherlock* :encouragement:
> 
> I recall attending a concert by the _Don Cossack Choir_ at Rosthern Junior College (SK) in the mid 60s; cannot swear that it was *"the"* _Don Cossack Choir_ as there may have been more than one.
> 
> ICH BETE AN DIE MACHT DER LIEBE - Don Cossak Choir Serge Jaroff
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqSWnclCF1A
> 6,900


I love choral music (and church organ music for that matter) and am particularly fond of Gregorian chant. Which brings to mind an incredible record that brings together the seemingly disparate worlds of heavy metal and classical mediaeval music: check out these youtubes of the group Rondellus, from their album 'Sabbatum'. Essentially, the producer is a huge black Sabbath fan and thought it would be interesting to strip it down to just the melody and approach it as if these versions were the traditional originals that Black Sabbath had modernized, if that makes sense. So he hired an Estonian folk group, arranged the music for mediaeval acoustic instruments and voice, and did a Sabbath tribute album. Oh, and the lyrics are translated into Latin. I think it's incredibly beautiful and shows the power of the writing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjjm_46mF3s

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eziLwFEo1OU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiPO-8PpLsU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avjXYo6cR5k

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3FmNl310MA


----------



## Nemo2

indexxx said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjjm_46mF3s


Only listened to this one, thus far, and being a fan of visiting castles, (Europe, England/Wales/Ireland, etc), it brought back fond memories of walking the battlements. :encouragement:


----------



## gibor365

Nemo2 said:


> Only listened to this one, thus far, and being a fan of visiting castles, (Europe, England/Wales/Ireland, etc), it brought back fond memories of walking the battlements. :encouragement:


I also a big fan of visiting castles (czech republic, germany, austria, France...), but I don't like Don Cossack Choir.... 
I like Appocaliptica


----------



## Toronto.gal

I much prefer ancient/puzzling ruins than near perfect castles, though all is interesting. 

*Gipsy Kings & Alabina - Habibi ya nour el ein* [My beloved, light of my eyes].
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8N_1e9hBVg4


----------



## Nemo2

Toronto.gal said:


> I much prefer ancient/puzzling ruins than near perfect castles, though all is interesting.


One of my favorites, through location and myth, the ruins of _Tintagel_ in Cornwall....legendary home of King Arthur & Merlin the Magician:











http://www.timetravel-britain.com/articles/castles/tintagel.shtml


----------



## zylon

> Zach Sobiech, of Lakeland, Minnesota, doesn't go far without his guitar in tow. Facing months to live, 17-year-old Zach is turning to music - writing and performing songs as a way to say goodbye to his friends and family.


Clouds by *Zach Sobiech* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDC97j6lfyc










Image source


----------



## Spidey

Very inspiring Zylon - we've all got to make the most of the time we have. 

Not sure if this will be to everyone's taste, but let's try. One thing I like about learning another language is it opens me up to some cultural pleasures that I wouldn't have otherwise experienced. CBC radio was asking which version was the preferred one.


----------



## Spidey




----------



## gibor365

Spidey said:


> Very inspiring Zylon - we've all got to make the most of the time we have.
> 
> Not sure if this will be to everyone's taste, but let's try. One thing I like about learning another language is it opens me up to some cultural pleasures that I wouldn't have otherwise experienced. CBC radio was asking which version was the preferred one.


In French the best ever song Serge Ginsburg and Jane Birkin 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3Fa4lOQfbA


----------



## gibor365




----------



## KaeJS

Whelp...

It's been a while since I bothered you all with my 90's Grunge Music. Here's your fix:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0CYB5V9e64


----------



## bayview

KaeJS said:


> If there's beautiful Korean women.. then I am still here. :wink:


Here's is one for you to de-stress from your tenants issue.

*ALL GIRLS GANGNAM STYLE*


----------



## bayview

Nemo2 said:


> Only listened to this one, thus far, and being a fan of visiting castles, (Europe, England/Wales/Ireland, etc), it brought back fond memories of walking the battlements. :encouragement:


One of my favourite castles: *Neuschwanstein Castle in Winter in Bavaria, Germany.
*










Source: pixdaus


----------



## Toronto.gal

Wow, what scenery above! We have a similar beauty here, just a little newer: the Fairmont Château at Lake Louise. 

I wouldn't mind visiting one of Dracula's castles one day.

'Built in 1457 A.D., *Poenari Castle* sits atop a hill overlooking the Arges river passage. Tepes [Dracula], had a bird’s eye view of any enemy coming his way. It is north of Curtea de Arges, which is in the region of Walachia. How ironic that the real Dracula’s Castle is not even in Transylvania! 

The castle is in ruins [just my cup of tea], :encouragement: but there is still enough left to let your imagination run wild. This is where Tepes’ first wife jumped to her death instead of surrendering to the Turks. He escaped by riding away on a horse that had backward shoes, which confused his pursuers. Legend has it that the castle was built by wealthy princes and their families. Tepes invited them to a lavish dinner, then enslaved them and forced them to perform hard labor. This may seem cruel, but there were many despot princes who pledged loyalty to the Ottoman Turks. They didn’t care about their own people, so Tepes thought this punishment was justified.'










*Summer view:* 









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poenari_Castle

*Dracula - Wojciech Kilar*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=CA&v=9E-yYkVQmg8


----------



## gibor365

bayview said:


> One of my favourite castles: *Neuschwanstein Castle in Winter in Bavaria, Germany.
> *


Just have been there this summer  
It's very nive, but too touristy, we found in Germany much more not lest interesting, but less touristy castles ex. Hohonzollen, Liectenshtein....

We liked very much old castles of Czech republic, especially those that away of the tourists paths, where you can get only on the car taking small roads.... they look like castles from old storytale movies


----------



## bayview

@Gibor, not surprised that Neuschwanstein was packed. The cheaper Euros would have attracted lots of visitors.

Anyway, I think for most of us, *home sweet home* - however simple, would still be our _favourite_ castle:encouragement:.

*The Flinstones' House*










Source: Cartoon's Scrapbook


----------



## zylon

> Jenny Dolores Rivera Saavedra (July 2, 1969 – December 9, 2012), better known as *Jenni Rivera*, was a Mexican-American singer known for her work within the banda and norteña music genres. She began recording in 1992, and her recordings often have themes of social issues, infidelity, and relationships.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jenni_Rivera


La Gran Senora (En Vivo Nokia Theater Los Angeles 2010) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4Tj5u4gacM&list=AL94UKMTqg-9C_hkfA4bQtsPxG7YKCwe26&index=8









http://www.zimbio.com/pictures/5kJilkWPzZJ/FILE+Look+Back+Jenni+Rivera/smkU5PhNFp1


----------



## Argonaut

Neuschwanstein was a huge disappointment for me. I made a tight-for-time special trip just to see it, missed the bus to get up there from the town, and walked/ran the long uphill road to the lookout spot. The view was marred by a gigantic set of scaffolding and covering on the side of it. I screamed out, "Nooooooo!" and the other tourists stared at me like I was crazy. I probably am.

Same thing with the Parthenon, and the cathedral in Vienna among others. Unbelievable that old architecture was under construction during tourist season.

On a musical note, I've been listening to the Quadrophenia album lately.


----------



## bayview

@Argo. I'm so sorry to hear about your bad experience with Neuschwanstein & elsewhere. I would be upset too.

Hope all will go well in Hawaii. Are you island hopping?


----------



## zylon

*'27 dead' in Connecticut primary school shooting*

*Jan Howard* - My Son 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvDQAsNqbLM









http://www.lehighvalleylive.com/


----------



## Toronto.gal

*Eric Clapton - Tears in Heaven*
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=CA&v=AscPOozwYA8


----------



## CrankIt

Can't seem to get this one out of my head at the moment. : )


----------



## Spidey

"The Voice" tribute to school shooting victims. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-SeKsVm7YE


----------



## zylon

*Charley Pride* - Santa And The Kids 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TO-u7aiSB2A


----------



## Spidey

Trans Siberian Orchestra - Christmas Canon.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cP26ndrmtg&feature=share


----------



## GoldStone

*Simon and Garfunkel* :: *Central Park Concert* :: *1981*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zax2UfijP3c


----------



## Karen

I thought I had posted this last Christmas, but I can't find it so I'll post it again. It's a kind of flash mob version of "Home for the Holidays" recorded in a Chicago shopping mall, but it's much better than that sounds. Do listen and watch - it really gets you into the spirit of Christmas!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcmfCXwAFs4


----------



## Spidey

:encouragement: Thanks for that Karen.


----------



## Spidey

Simon never learns.


----------



## bayview

Epic Music: *Avatar
*


----------



## Karen

This is one of the most incredible music videos I have ever seen - 7-year-old Edward Yudenich conducting the Student Orchestra of the State Conservatoire of Uzbekistan http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=BNNFtlF9CDE&vq=medium


----------



## zylon

*Prosperous New Year to y'all*

*Slim Dusty* - Looking forward, Looking back
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D59cX23PDu4



> David Gordon "Slim Dusty " Kirkpatrick AO, MBE was an Australian country music singer-songwriter and producer, with a career spanning nearly seven decades.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slim_Dusty











http://theozhiztoryblog.blogspot.ca/2011/12/slim-dusty-and-pub-with-no-beer-trilogy.html


----------



## mrPPincer

*Stairway to Heaven*

Stairway to Heaven always ends up at the top in those year end 'top of the rock' countdowns.
Here's a video of an awesomely good recent cover of the song by Heart:
http://www.wimp.com/stairwayheaven/


----------



## Nemo2

'Lost In The Light' by Bahamas

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eoyeBd71Nq8


Plus, a (kinda) 'behind the scenes' scene:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMDTfcoESfg&feature=player_embedded


----------



## bayview

*ABBA: Happy New Year.
*
Enjoy your Countdown & catch up with you all Next Year!!


----------



## Spidey

I've actually never seen "The Office" but the scenes go quite well with this Fratelli's song.


----------



## jcgd

I really like the Fratellis. They remind me of road trips now.


----------



## Jon_Snow

Check out Lana del Rey. Born to Die, Blue Jeans are two of her better songs... great voice, incredible range. Wow.


----------



## zylon

The Ghosts Of Culloden Sung By *Isla Grant *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btJzi8_GrUE



> The Battle of Culloden (Scottish Gaelic: Blàr Chùil Lodair) (16 April 1746) was the final clash between the French-supported Jacobites and the Hanoverian British Government in the 1745 Jacobite Rising. Culloden dealt the Jacobite cause—to restore the House of Stuart to the throne of the Kingdom of Great Britain—a decisive defeat. ...












http://www.bennettcelticart.com/scottish-art/culloden-moor-2.html


----------



## mark.goldmanning

*Good music?*

Guys do you know what cool people at my age, that work at some of the biggest Finance firms listen to?

The good old rap music!


Big Sean, Lil Wayne, Drake.

That's the life.

um... SWAG.


----------



## jcgd

Jon_Snow said:


> Check out Lana del Rey. Born to Die, Blue Jeans are two of her better songs... great voice, incredible range. Wow.


Listened to Without You first. I think I'm in love...


----------



## Nemo2

One of my favorite _Dire Straits_ numbers:


----------



## financialnoob

This one's from the Disney movie Wreck It Ralph which was quite awesome. It's rare that I want to see a movie more than once, but I definitely will be buying this one to watch a few more times.

Owl City - When Can I See You Again?


----------



## Karen

My granddaughter, Meredith, has recorded two more of her songs, "Four Gray Walls" and "Not Another Bill." Listen to them at: http://www.reverbnation.com/meredithcoloma


----------



## jcgd

Nemo2 said:


> One of my favorite _Dire Straits_ numbers:


Classic.



financialnoob said:


> This one's from the Disney movie Wreck It Ralph which was quite awesome. It's rare that I want to see a movie more than once, but I definitely will be buying this one to watch a few more times.
> 
> Owl City - When Can I See You Again?


I want to see Wreck It Ralph. I can't stand Owl City though. My girlfriend loves him but there's something about the music that is like fingernails on chalkboards to me. What the heck is an alligator sky? To each their own. :encouragement:



Karen said:


> My granddaughter, Meredith, has recorded two more of her songs, "Four Gray Walls" and "Not Another Bill." Listen to them at: http://www.reverbnation.com/meredithcoloma


Very nice. Not really my style but she sounds really good.


----------



## jcgd

Jon_Snow said:


> Check out Lana del Rey. Born to Die, Blue Jeans are two of her better songs... great voice, incredible range. Wow.


Do you have any more recommendations? Lana del Rey went to the top of my listening list so maybe you have a few more great artists up your sleeve.


----------



## Jon_Snow

Regarding Lana del Rey, your welcome. 

Stay tuned, I have more gems to share...


----------



## GoldStone

*Chris Isaak & LeAnn Rimes - Devil in Disguise (Elvis tribute)*


----------



## Celso

Boston is one of my favorite bands. I enjoying listening to these guys while i drive, windows down, sunroof open trying to do my best to Brad Delp imitation.


----------



## Jon_Snow

Not exactly obscure, as it was a pretty big indie hit this past year, but it is great.... From little icelandic folk pop group Of Monsters and Men.


----------



## Nemo2

From a fiscal/economic viewpoint......_Badly Bent_, by The Tractors:

http://www.artistdirect.com/video/badly-bent/39657


----------



## Nemo2

Karen said:


> My granddaughter, Meredith, has recorded two more of her songs, "Four Gray Walls" and "Not Another Bill." Listen to them at: http://www.reverbnation.com/meredithcoloma


We, (my lady & I), like her.......nice voice.


----------



## financialnoob

jcgd said:


> I want to see Wreck It Ralph. I can't stand Owl City though. My girlfriend loves him but there's something about the music that is like fingernails on chalkboards to me. What the heck is an alligator sky? To each their own. :encouragement:


Yeah, I'm not a huge fan either but that song just kind of sticks. I love the scene in the movie when it's playing, maybe that's why. I'd highly recommend it, especially if you grew up with the old-school video games. There are several older video game characters in bit parts, with Bowser, Sonic and Dr. Eggman, the Q*Bert guys, Pac-Man and ghosts, and a bunch of others.


----------



## Karen

Thanks for listening, jcdg and Nemo2 - and for your comments. Besides singing and songwriting, Meredith is also excited because she has finally been able to rent a workshop so she can get on with building guitars. She finished her apprenticeship over a year ago but has had no place to build until now. Life is looking pretty good for her these days!


----------



## Nemo2

Karen said:


> Besides singing and songwriting, Meredith is also excited because she has finally been able to rent a workshop so she can get on with building guitars.


Multi-talented...bet you're proud! (And with good cause.)


----------



## maxandrelax

financialnoob said:


> Yeah, I'm not a huge fan either but that song just kind of sticks. I love the scene in the movie when it's playing, maybe that's why. I'd highly recommend it, especially if you grew up with the old-school video games. There are several older video game characters in bit parts, with Bowser, Sonic and Dr. Eggman, the Q*Bert guys, Pac-Man and ghosts, and a bunch of others.


Check out the Postal Service -Owl City stole a page out of their book: 



 Takes a while to get going, but epic track. Good techno crossover.


----------



## zylon

I'll be with you in apple blossom time - *The Andrews Sisters*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LREpVzEQ1T8



> By BOB THOMAS
> Associated Press Writer
> 
> 
> LOS ANGELES (AP) - Patty Andrews, the last survivor of the three singing Andrews sisters, has died in Los Angeles at age 94.
> 
> Andrews died Wednesday at her home in suburban Northridge of natural causes, said family spokesman Alan Eichler.
> 
> Andrews Sisters hits such as the rollicking "Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy of Company B" and the poignant "I Can Dream, Can't I?" captured the home-front spirit of World War II.
> 
> Patty was the Andrews in the middle, the lead singer and chief clown, whose raucous jitterbugging delighted American servicemen abroad and audiences at home. She could also deliver sentimental ballads like "I'll Be with You in Apple Blossom Time" with a sincerity that caused hardened GIs far from home to weep.












http://movies.yahoo.com/news/patty-andrews-andrews-sisters-dead-94-221121755.html


----------



## zylon

2012 Junior II Champs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NF80SbicjBE


Usually the female is featured but this time the young man steals the show - his legs are like liquid magic. 
And bless her heart, she lets him shine.

He's 17 and she's only 15. 
But together, they won the 2012 Junior Division National Carolina Shag Dancing Championships. 
They're dancing to Joe Turner's "Flip, Flop and Fly."


----------



## bayview

*For the rest of the year & Valentine's Day*


----------



## Nemo2

A laid back elliptical workout this afternoon.....so, instead of the usual Dire Straits/Seger/ZZ Top/Thorogood, etc.........I played Julio........love this number:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qpEzqBBFFo


----------



## Hawkdog

here is one of my current favorites:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFsGoPfUyOw


----------



## Karen

With St. Patrick's Day coming up,get in the mood by listening to this wonderful Celtic band KAN playing "Night Ride."
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yI-DNahIdA4


----------



## Kim

To Nemo - have always liked that song by Dire Straits - have it on my music list even now.
To Zylon - thanks for keeping us a well rounded bunch of music enthusiasts with picks form different eras AND genres. ++

My current two fav. songs are "Stubborn Love" by The Lumineers and "Trojans" by Atlas Genius ( the singers voice is such a draw in ).


----------



## bayview

One version on how they made the music for* The Good, the Bad and the Ugly*!


----------



## GoldStone

bayview, that was very good. Thanks for sharing!

The guy on the left plays what must be the world's smallest guitar. Not to be confused with the world's smallest violin.


----------



## mrPPincer

Yes they're surprisingly good, thanks for letting us know
Listening to the YouTube mix mix right now
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nW0ACEOEq6w&list=RD02pLgJ7pk0X-s


----------



## bayview

Hi GoldS & PPincer - you are welcome :encouragement:


----------



## GoldStone

This is just a soundtrack, no video. But it's pure joy. Add some happiness to your life. :joyous:

*Love Is Just A Dream - Johnny Clegg, Juluka*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvohZWSMUVQ


----------



## Nemo2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgLtzD6JxcA

Waltzing Matilda.....mainly in Kriol, an aboriginal dialect


----------



## bayview

Songs & Music galore for your listening pleasure while you surf other sites!

Click Here


PS: may not work on iPad, except Abba.


----------



## Nemo2

Don't Chu Know:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyVBgxbyQpI


----------



## gibor365

On Tuesday went with my wife "Muse" performance in Air Canada. M. Bellamy is simply AMAZING!


----------



## Jon_Snow

gibor said:


> On Tuesday went with my wife "Muse" performance in Air Canada. M. Bellamy is simply AMAZING!


My wife and I went to see MUSE when they were in Vancouver a month ago. Pretty damn awesome.


----------



## bayview

*Psy latest release....what do you think?*


----------



## Karen

I'm afraid that what I think would have to deleted from this very respectable forum!


----------



## GoldStone

Yeah, I think I will stick to more traditional music.

*Carolina Chocolate Drops* are my current favorites. The lead lady's name is Rhiannon﻿ Giddens. Love her voice and energy.







*Carolina Chocolate Drops - Live Session*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmPf1CJaF5s

*Carolina Chocolate Drops - A Full Concert*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LPHhNGTNPE


----------



## Karen

Very nice, Goldstone!


----------



## humble_pie

.
yea she really is amazing. Beautiful voice. Sings authentic gospel, too. Here she is with the Drops again, although some members have changed:







i love country, folk & gospel & this is authentic grassroots america. She's a treasure. Thank you goldstone!


----------



## GoldStone

Carolina Drops are all very talented musicians, but Rhiannon﻿ Giddens... she is something else!!

She is a classically trained opera singer, by the way. She graduated from Oberlin Conservatory, the oldest conservatory in the US. She turned to "roots" music later in life. In addition to being a great singer, a violin player and a banjo player, she is also quite possibly the greatest kazoo player who ever lived.

Here she is doing a kazoo solo. Turn down your headphones!!! :smile:


----------



## humble_pie

GoldStone said:


> Carolina Drops are all very talented musicians, but Rhiannon﻿ Giddens... she is something else!!



you're so right about that! every single one of them is multi-talented. It's always a thrill to stumble upon a first-rate band like this one, with their talents honed to perfection but the main stream hasn't discovered them yet.

except they might be better known in europe? this sometimes happens. I remember in france my landlady was crazee about a canadian musician named layahn are cone. This was before his comeback, during the bad years when he was kind of down & out in NA.


----------



## humble_pie

the kazoo ... i swear Rhiannon could get heavenly music out of a rubber band or a postage stamp.

but what i really want to know is, what is the instrument that the musician to her left is playing? he's on the video right, in dark shorts. It looks like a jug of moonshine.


----------



## GoldStone

The instrument is called... drumroll please... Jug.

Their web site has a story about each instrument they play. Here's what they say about Jug:

The jug has African and Caribbean roots, but you can find several versions of the instrument in many types of music. The jug became popular in “jug bands”, first in the 1920s and then later in the ’60s. The jug itself is only a resonator for a focal bass technique. Vocal bass, like the name says, is a bass sound provided by the vocal. You push the air out of your mouth (low, middle, or high up on your palate) and adjust the note with your sinus. You can make up lots of different sounds in the style of a drum, a horn, or a bass. For example, “Georgie Buck” uses more of a horn style, while “Cornbread and Butterbeans” uses more of a bass style.


----------



## humble_pie

jugs, bones, homemade improvised instruments that sound like angels. Look at dom flemons playing the bones. Those are real bones, from the biggest spareribs you ever did see.

there are too many videos. Chocolate Drops are everywhere. I think i've fallen in love. It didn't take long at all.
.


----------



## GoldStone

Have you watched the full concert I linked upthread? A must see show for the drop lovers.

Speaking of improvised instruments... the special guest in the next video plays what look to me like soccer goalie gloves.


----------



## humble_pie

i believe he's playing a range of body parts with goalie gloves, i guess outside the left thigh sounds different from inside the right thigh?

here's flemons again at a symposium on early african banjo music in the US. Really funny. He is marvellous.

goldstone it's near time to say goodnight & thank you so much for a great saturday night jamboree.


----------



## Karen

I was so sad to read that Rita MacNeil has died of "complications following surgery" at the age of 68. My late husband and I happened on her at Expo 86 - a very overweight, completely unknown middle-aged woman singing in her bare feet and wearing a long, rather unattractive mumu. We were not impressed - until she opened her mouth and began to sing. We sat down and stayed for the whole show, and we returned the next day and did the same. I've tried to see all her shows ever since and was looking forward to her next time in Vancouver. Here she is with one of her best-loved songs, backed by The Men of the Deeps.

Working Man
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LesfYqwqvYo


----------



## bayview

*Jackie Evancho - To Believe*


----------



## hystat

a tune that always motivates me to get my butt in gear.


----------



## Islenska

Just got tickets for Paul McCartney in Winnipeg, Aug 12th.
Have been a Beatles nut from Day 1.
Still remember really well the day John Lennon was shot, it is etched in my mind, what a srewball deal, only 40yrs old.
For Beatles fans the HBO show "A Material World" on George Harrison's life is excellent.
All Things must pass....


----------



## Spidey

Few musicians can have this kind of effect. The range of emotion in the crowd is amazing.


----------



## Islenska

Thanks Spidey, enjoyed that

Had a chance to get front row seats, but at $2000 each I'm too cheap for that so settled for mid-stadium with the family, it'll be great!


----------



## none




----------



## Four Pillars

I heard Paradise by the Dashboard Light on the radio recently for the first time in a decade or two and found this live video which I thought was awesome:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNWJOGzji8E

Signed - A big Meatloaf fan.


----------



## Nemo2

Four Pillars said:


> I heard Paradise by the Dashboard Light on the radio recently for the first time in a decade or two and found this live video which I thought was awesome:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNWJOGzji8E
> 
> Signed - A big Meatloaf fan.


Here, IMHO, is a better vid:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TG5YyWbij28


----------



## Four Pillars

Nemo2 said:


> Here, IMHO, is a better vid:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TG5YyWbij28


That's ok, but that's not live though.


----------



## marina628

I love Journey and in July my husband is taking me to Casino Windsor to see them play live.Of course I love Steve Perry but he is 60 now with bad hips and knees so probably just as well they got a new singer .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMD8hBsA-RI

Live with Arnel 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZBBDYao9W4


----------



## caricole

Finally a song for 

ALL FINANCIAL PLANNERS

ALL FINANCIAL ADVISERS


----------



## Hawkdog

a couple of tunes i am currently hooked on by Dallas Green

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YwjJYQTDbk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lj6nC8W_-i8


----------



## Spidey

Taj Mahal - Queen Bee


----------



## Nemo2




----------



## Nemo2

Mark & Emmylou:


----------



## none




----------



## LifeInsuranceCanada.com

marina628 said:


> I love Journey and in July my husband is taking me to Casino Windsor to see them play live.Of course I love Steve Perry but he is 60 now with bad hips and knees so probably just as well they got a new singer .
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMD8hBsA-RI
> 
> Live with Arnel
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZBBDYao9W4


Journey's playing in London On later this summer as well.
I'm taking my teenage son and some of his friends to this:

Rock The Park

I dunno why, but I get a chuckle out of the bands. Journey. Styx. Toto. Saga? I haven't even heard the name Saga in about 3 decades.


----------



## Four Pillars

none said:


>


That is awesome.


----------



## hystat

LifeInsuranceCanada. said:


> Journey's playing in London On later this summer as well.
> I'm taking my teenage son and some of his friends to this:
> 
> Rock The Park
> 
> I dunno why, but I get a chuckle out of the bands. Journey. Styx. Toto. Saga? I haven't even heard the name Saga in about 3 decades.


Get there early on the Saturday- Coney Hatch is great live. Take earplugs though. I went to Bluesfest in London a few years ago, and the sound guy (who apparently does a lot of the festivals there) had things WAY too loud. (and I play in a band- I like it loud)


----------



## Cal

I liked the redo of the Turtles song happy together (link to original song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRCe5L1imxg ) in the recent movie the Great Gatsby, redone by the band Filter (link to new version: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAPH1mXWe7M )


----------



## Nemo2




----------



## hystat

a good one from a Northern Pike for Canada day-






we did our 3rd annual Canada Day with Carl Dixon on the patio of the Rockcliffe in Minden. He always puts on a great show.


----------



## Spidey

Two different but interesting versions of a song that never seems to get old.


----------



## Spidey




----------



## Islenska

Got me remembering Janis Joplin belting out "Me and .....

Another one who would give a great rendition --Amy Winehouse, but she is gone too

So that is that!


----------



## indexxx

I've been a huge Kristofferson fan all my life and much prefer his own original version. His first few albums are just amazing- great band too. His band's interplay and feel reminds me of the Wailers- different genres of course but as a musician I hear similarities in how the players communicate.

Pink is OK by me too- of all the female pop singers she has the most honesty and moxy.


----------



## fraser

Elton John
Rod Stewart

big time fan of both


----------



## none




----------



## Spidey

This is a real oldie that I haven't heard for years but woke up to it on the clock radio this morning. Reminds me of the days when I first moved to Vancouver and a pretty young girl in hospital garb sat beside me almost everyday on the bus down Fraser street. Unfortunately, I was too much like the guy in the song.


----------



## Spidey

Here's one from JJ Cale (Who also wrote "Cocaine" and "After Midnight") who recently passed away.


----------



## Islenska

Just saw Paul McCartney last night in Winnipeg, a surreal feeling, he has been my buddy since 64 when first saw them on Ed Sullivan Show, (after the hockey game).

Was expecting an almost laid back walk down memory lane, anything but, Paul poured his heart into the performance and obviously was there because it is his cup of tea, so enjoy.

A true legend in our time and felt so lucky to experience this, you really can go back.

As the final icing on the cake or "last call", he waved a huge Canadian flag to us -------saying I'll be back!


----------



## Toronto.gal

Sounds like you had a great time *Islenska!*

Quelle belle chanson: *Yannick Noah - Ose *[Dare]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AW5zbbXbaN4


----------



## Nemo2

Just Won't Burn Susan Tedeschi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSZ7IV3lJYg


----------



## Toronto.gal

*'99 reasons why Bruno Mars is today’s best pop star'*, and I couldn't agree more!
http://arts.nationalpost.com/2012/12/12/99-reasons-why-bruno-mars-is-todays-best-pop-star/

'Zero Canadian pop stars can claim such a colourful ancestry: Hawaiian, Puerto Rican, half-Jewish and grew up in Brooklyn. He’s a living Benetton ad.' Colourful indeed! Now I understand the Hernández surname. 

Addicted to this song; he's the treasure!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsnChs_9IDc

Hmmm, just realized that that article ignored the mother's side: Filipino/Spanish descent.


----------



## HaroldCrump

A classic I found myself humming this morning.
Takes me back to my misspent youth years.

Pam Tillis in concert singing _Maybe it was Memphis_


----------



## CrankIt

Was really thrilled to see these guys at Riot Fest last month!


----------



## SkyFall

my friend's demo, it's really good (not exactly rap) he does the vocal

https://soundcloud.com/jimbilie/ratchet-demo-prod-iamnobodi


----------



## bayview

*A Dance Genre*: Charlie Chaplin, Fred Astaire, Elvis, Michael Jackson, Travolta....


----------



## Toronto.gal

And speaking of 'dance genres' [thanks for reminding me bayview]....time for my NAF workout ['new age funk']. :biggrin:

No wonder SYTYCD is my 2nd fav. reality show! [2 bad the CDN version got cancelled]. These 18+ year old kids [many self-taught], are inspiring, innovative and so darn creative & hard working. Many of the past contestants [not necessarily winners or even finalists] have gone on to be featured on films; work at other shows like DWTS, and also many have become successful choreographers.

Though Jenna did not win, she was my fav. contestant.

*I am the Best - 2NE1*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9K1y13BIBg

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2NE1

*Jasmine, my 2nd fav., and a finalist as well:*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WU2cBYJmGIw

Real talents need not disrobe à la Miley Cyrus to succeed.


----------



## GoldStone

Sting + Lady Gaga - King of Pain


----------



## Karen

This is the premiere performance of a beautiful song from the new music and dance production by the producer and director of Riverdance - Heartbeat of Home, opening in Dublin on September 25th. The song was written by Irish composer Brian Byrne and is performed by Lucia Evans, who was originally from Zimbabwe and now lives in Galway, Ireland. This was recorded by the BBC at their Belfast version of Last Night of the Proms. The song is followed by a dance by some of the cast of the show.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p01gbg77


----------



## humble_pie

GoldStone said:


> Sting + Lady Gaga - King of Pain



there's another version of King of Pain where her keyboard is built on a motorbike. Not the same energy.

this show is rad. Sublime. So good it probably will never be seen again. One night only. Audience is lucky. Thank you, goldstone! 








[/QUOTE]


----------



## GoldStone

humble_pie said:


> this show is rad. Sublime. So good it probably will never be seen again. One night only. Audience is lucky.


Very true!!

Don't miss these two performances from the same night...

*Sting and Robert Downey Jr - Driven to Tears*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jy2-B4Wl8WI

*Sting and Rufus Wainwright - Wrapped around your finger*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDVoLpDhvWk

Rufus has God's Gift of a voice.


----------



## Nemo2

Crazy All My Life

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlEqRaPP_SI

(As Kris Kristofferson wrote "You've been reading my mail". ):chuncky:


----------



## Toronto.gal

When I first heard the song [tv commercial], I also could have sworn that the artist had been Maroon 5 [Adam Levine], but it's our very own Daniel Powter.

I'm crazy about that song [and other things]. :smile:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daniel_Powter


----------



## Spidey

Mark Knopfler, Sting, Eric Clapton, Phil Collins - Money For Nothing


----------



## Barwelle

Friend showed me this a couple weeks ago... This guy's skills are unbelievable.

Passionflower by Jon Gomm


----------



## Spidey

In the spirit of the Halloween season.


----------



## Toronto.gal

^ And also in the spirit of the brief, albeit colourful season filled with spectacular natural beauty.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TiRvvorZ4ic


----------



## Spidey

I'm not usually a big Barbara Streisand fan, but that was an excellent version of "Autumn Leaves". The French intro was nice- I didn't know that she sang in French. Here is another version by Eva Cassidy who died much too early of cancer.


----------



## Toronto.gal

So beautiful Spidey! Died at only 33, like Karen Carpenter [32] whom I adored also.

Not a fan of Ms. Streisand either, but some of her songs just give the cold shivers.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Je_m'appelle_Barbra


----------



## Toronto.gal

Dedicated to my friend *Karen!* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0viwo4cwKls
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chilliwack_(band)

Happy w/end!


----------



## Karen

Wow - in all my 70 years I've never had a song dedicated to me before, and a very nice song at that! Thank you Toronto.gal.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Toronto.gal said:


> *Monster Mash*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeZftK2kO6U


Wow, hard to believe it's been a year already. I love the above song, so I'm reposting from a year ago. nthego:

Happy Halloween!


----------



## hystat

We went to Niagara Falls a couple weeks ago. Took a jaunt across to the NY side to see The Winery Dogs in the tiniest, crappy venue of a Hard Rock Cafe in NFNY... awful setting for a great band. An absolute supergroup that I'm digging deep. Glad we endured the crowd and horrid opening act. 
If it looks like they're playing in a hotel lobby or the bar area of Kelsey's... trust me - either of those would've been much better.


----------



## GoldStone

I can't believe I never heard this song before, until last night. It's such a perfect thematic fit for CMF. :biggrin:


----------



## Toronto.gal

*Driving Home for Christmas *- Chris Rea
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnvHbBK9J_8

Wishing everyone a happy holiday season, and a healthy & prosperous New Year!


----------



## Spidey

This version of "Old Toy Trains" by Banana Mouskouri (as my wife calls her :tongue-new has become one of my favorite Christmas songs.


----------



## underemployedactor

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Go1hp0DZM0A

I can't help myself. I love this version of the Xmas classic. Don't despise me, pity me.
Happy holidays all.


----------



## GoldStone

For Elvis fans...

*Good Time Charlie's Got The Blues* (Words & Music: Danny O'Keefe) 






Two more versions of the same song that I like:

Danny O'Keefe - original author's version
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YP3pIPp8P8

Leon Russell's cover is very different and beautiful
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apal3VnZpPo


----------



## Taraz

KaeJS said:


> Head Like a Hole by Nine Inch Nails
> 
> There's a money song for ya!


Especially the remix: https://soundcloud.com/pomdeterrific/pomdeter-call-me-a-hole


----------



## Spidey

Great song - A nice country waltz. Too bad there isn't a video to go with it.

P.S. Enjoyed hearing Elvis sing Goodtime Charile.


----------



## indexxx

Just discovered this amazing band- the whole album is fantastic for fans of this type of thing. HIGHLY recommended.

Warning: heavy guitars ahead...!


----------



## Spidey

Just reheard this song on the movie Seven Psychopaths by a group called the Stone Poneys which feature a very young and pretty Linda Ronstadt.


----------



## Nemo2

One that runs through my mind each morning......"I'm so glad I'm standing here today" :chuncky:

Joe Cocker

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6yD_LM2ch0


----------



## Islenska

Wow, Linda Ronstadt------------now she could make you leap off tall buildings !!! :tongue-new:


----------



## Nemo2

Combining the 'heading south' and lottery threads puts me in mind of this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lB8Nkn3Xjes


----------



## hystat

Love the groove of this band...


----------



## Nemo2

A (relative) oldie: Chapman & Clapton

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HspEMXPU7k


----------



## indexxx

hystat said:


> Love the groove of this band...


nice find Hystat. Excellent singer. Wicked bassist and guitar player also- if i'm not mistaken that is Greg Howe on guitar. Long-lost shredder from back in the day.

You would probably REALLY like the British 90's band Reef- their second record Glow is a masterpiece of raunchy blues rock- like a raunchier, yet more melodic Black Crowes. Nice ballads too. If you lean to any heavier stuff try Spiralarms- new album Freedom is 10/10 in my books. Amazing writing and dynamics, very groove-laden in that style. I linked them in this thread a few posts back.


----------



## hystat

indexxx said:


> You would probably REALLY like the British 90's band Reef-


I like Reef - I was pitching one of their tunes to my band mates a while back but no bite...

Moke is another UK band from that same era that had a similar groove - check out their Carnival release if you have not heard


----------



## indexxx

hystat said:


> I like Reef - I was pitching one of their tunes to my band mates a while back but no bite...
> 
> Moke is another UK band from that same era that had a similar groove - check out their Carnival release if you have not heard


Cheers- they're pretty good.

I was extremely fortunate enough to have seen Reef on the Glow tour in a tiny club in Vancouver with about 100 people there- this was when they were headlining festivals like Glastonbury in England but they never caught on here. My god, they were just freakin' UNBELIEVABLE! Can't even describe how stunning it was to see them like that. Ridiculous.


----------



## Toronto.gal

*Fever* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGb5IweiYG8
*Moon River* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZ8j-X1hq1I
*Love U Inside Out* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-E2tcRlgsU
*Love Me Do* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jbt8oH5Lxto

For Beatles fans, you might be interested in Rain:
http://www.mirvish.com/shows/rainatributetothebeatles

Happy V-Day!


----------



## Spidey

I'm not a big Elvis fan - but this has to be one of the best love songs of all time.


----------



## maxandrelax

Gotta love that Elvis track.

How about this fantastic remix: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLNYJ4GhpCc

Compare it to the original. It has great art by Geoff Mcfetridge
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-lcNuvrocs


----------



## Toronto.gal

Dedicated to indexxx. 

*Spanish Guitar* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwUaVzc3Ie8


----------



## indexxx

Toronto.gal said:


> Dedicated to indexxx.
> 
> *Spanish Guitar* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwUaVzc3Ie8


Thank you Tgal- I'll take that as an endorsement for my "assuage my guilt" for buying three guitars in three weeks thread!


----------



## Barwelle

Any Coldplay fans in here? 

Today a song was released, presumably from their upcoming sixth album. Very different from their other stuff.

"Midnight"


----------



## Jon_Snow

I have a soft spot for Coldplay... I'll give that a listen.


----------



## Barwelle

Jon, if you're into some of their older stuff, you might appreciate this alternate version of Yellow.


----------



## Belguy

Most of my CD collection has been purchased from timelife.ca


----------



## Spidey




----------



## Nemo2

Often, when I'm visiting online forums, the lyrics of this one come to mind:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xm460BNYH84


----------



## Jon_Snow

Please stop with the country music. Ears bleeding. :tongue-new:


----------



## Toronto.gal

Jon_Snow said:


> I have a soft spot for Coldplay...


Same here!

*Happy* - Pharell
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6Sxv-sUYtM&feature=kp


----------



## m3s

If you like Coldplay the recent iTunes Festival is a great watch. Free on Apple TV in HD and Vevo. Can't look it up on youtube from here.


----------



## Toronto.gal

For any *Stevie Nicks* fans, I think this is a great disco remix version of the song *Stand Back.*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gnz3yPWNO0


----------



## Toronto.gal

Appropriate song with Cup Brazil 2014 just around the corner!

*Official song of the 98 World Cup in France*, with France winning it for the 1st time, and defeating Brazil 3-0 of all teams. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8_vxD_Yk2M

Vamos Group......:encouragement:


----------



## Pluto

How blue can you get

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jCNXASjzMY

gave you a brand new Ford, but you said I want a Cadillac, 
I bought you a 10 dinner and you said thanks for the snack, I let you live in my penthouse you said it was just a shack,
I gave you 7 children and now you want to give 'em back


Cute.


----------



## Nemo2

Strolling along the Boulevard Saint-Michel today, (thence to the Sorbonne*), I was reminded of this oldie:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8XQZYIiNgo


(*At the Sorbonne they begged me to play.....I was flattered, until I realized they wanted me to play hookey.)


----------



## Toronto.gal

Salut Nemo. 

From one pop icon to another, a hot Cha-cha-cha. 

*Love Never Felt So Good*. each:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyIDxn9KNGU


----------



## Nemo2

That calls for Ken Lee:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQt-h753jHI


----------



## Toronto.gal

^ U totally lost me. :confused2:


----------



## Nemo2

Toronto.gal said:


> ^ U totally lost me. :confused2:


I just need a Ken Lee fix once in a while. :biggrin: (Heading home this morning.)


----------



## Toronto.gal

^ Given the time difference, you should be in Canadian air space in just a few hours, so welcome back! Look forward to your pics. & stories.

*Neil Sedaka* - Laughter in the Rain 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCusyLPrFCo


----------



## Nemo2

Wake me up:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcrbM1l_BoI


----------



## Nemo2

For the antithesis of 'favorite music'....periodically, (waaay too often), our radio station will air _Let Me Go_ by Avril Lavigne & Chad Kroeger..........could anything be more painful to listen to? :distress:


----------



## indexxx

Nemo2 said:


> For the antithesis of 'favorite music'....periodically, (waaay too often), our radio station will air _Let Me Go_ by Avril Lavigne & Chad Kroeger..........could anything be more painful to listen to? :distress:


Yes- Celine Dion's cover of AC/DC
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1niTEkP-6eo

Or Pat Boone's 'In A Metal Mood' album
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9IHf6Xvzo0
-Randy Rhoads is spinning in his grave... (rip)

Then there's THIS- AAAGH!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDeVAF58jPg
What a travesty.


----------



## Nemo2

Here's one for Carve, in recognition of his much publicized thread:

_"Anyone could be that guy..."_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFrGuyw1V8s


and for KaeJs in his job search:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCIUf8eYPqA


----------



## Nemo2

Just heard that Lauren Bacall died, age 89..........and although she wasn't in _this_ movie, Bogart was...and you can't think of one without the other:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRQyoeiy-Eg


"You do know how to whistle dontcha Steve? Just put your lips together and blow."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MheNUWyROv8


----------



## KaeJS

Nemo2 said:


> and for KaeJs in his job search:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCIUf8eYPqA


LOL.

Thanks, clownfish.


----------



## KaeJS

Here, I'll play...

This is one of my favourite tunes. It has so much meaning. It's a song that most of you folks should already know.

There is also a nice quote about money at the beginning of the song.

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man


----------



## hystat

cool- I think my Skynard cup sorta overflowed some years ago, but they really were the kings of southern rock. I would like to see this Skynard Tribute show though- hope it gets well shot and put on Blueray.
http://www.accessatlanta.com/weblog...l-star-lineup-lynyrd-skynyrd-tribute-atlanta/

It would be so hard to pick which songs to do and what to leave on the table - could go all night.


----------



## ashin1

A jam that i really like is

Loyal by chris brown feat lil wayne
weezies first verse hits a brutha straight in the feels hahaha

Fu*king problem by A$AP Rocky


----------



## hystat

my band covering some Hip at our mock gig last month. a bit rough as we endured killer mosquitos and feedback in the pitch blackness. Our first real gig in front of strangers this weekend - with lights and a sound guy should be fun.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsXsKT0KBus


----------



## Nemo2

^ :encouragement:


----------



## KaeJS

I've liked this song for a few years now, before he was as big as he has gotten.
Some of the more well-aged CMF'ers may not like this tune. It might be more for the young bucks.

Outasight - Good Evening

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1TduvzNZrc

_"And I wanna change my whole life and
Running out of gas, tell me who's gonna siphon?
I'm likin' my chances, but I don't say jack
Spin the Wheel of Fortune like I'm Sajak.
And all I wanna do is ride in a Maybach
And look real important, but please don't say that."_


----------



## jcgd

Just 'cause I'm "In The Mood"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CI-0E_jses

Better than the original??

Hurt
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmVAWKfJ4Go

Respect
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FOUqQt3Kg0

Hallelujah
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIw0ewEsNHs


----------



## indexxx

jcgd said:


> Just 'cause I'm "In The Mood"
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CI-0E_jses
> 
> Better than the original??
> 
> Hurt
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmVAWKfJ4Go
> 
> Respect
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FOUqQt3Kg0
> 
> Hallelujah
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIw0ewEsNHs


Jeff Buckley's version is just incredibly moving- gorgeous. That whole album is brilliant. What a tragic loss.


----------



## gibor365

Like mostly .... alternative rock, alternative metal, prog metal, black melodic metal, trash, just heavy metal, nu metal, symphonic metal, hard rock


----------



## Nemo2

Not 'music' per se, but I just saw an item online where the NZ basketball team kinda astounded the US with the Haka........this one is better:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56Hb632BCCw


----------



## mrPPincer

gibor said:


> Like mostly .... alternative rock, alternative metal, prog metal, black melodic metal, trash, just heavy metal, nu metal, *symphonic metal*, hard rock


The CDs for this concert are still locked in the broken cd player of my old 2000 neon.

2 1/2 hours of pure awesomeness (mostly), not strictly metal I guess but who doesn't love Metallica
I've never seen it yet so I'm gonna kick back and watch it right now.. nostalgia


----------



## gibor365

mrPPincer said:


> The CDs for this concert are still locked in the broken cd player of my old 2000 neon.
> 
> 2 1/2 hours of pure awesomeness (mostly), not strictly metal I guess but who doesn't love Metallica
> I've never seen it yet so I'm gonna kick back and watch it right now.. nostalgia


Yeap, it's symphonic sound and the use of strong female vocals and male growls... the best imho are Tarija Turunen (former Nightwish) and Simone (Epica)...
From classic metal,,, you are right again "who doesn't love Metallica"  as well as Judas Priest, Led Zeppelin , Iron Maiden....
I also like a lot Muse (have been at live performance at ACC last year), Avenged Sevenfold (last album was amazing), Disturbed, Deftones, Dream Theatre ... and a lot more....
Hate pop...those Bibers, Hana Montanas and other junk


----------



## indexxx

gibor said:


> Like mostly .... alternative rock, alternative metal, prog metal, black melodic metal, trash, just heavy metal, nu metal, symphonic metal, hard rock


gibor- I have to massively recommend that you buy this album:
http://www.pitriff.com/cd-reviews/stoner-metal/333-spiralarms-freedom

The first review is mine. Watch the video- these guys are KILLER.


----------



## Rubab20

Heck, they already do here on the Politics part of this website. I am always amazed at the stuff some people put on here.


----------



## Spidey

This is a great song but I just took the time to watch the video for the first time - Absolutely amazing!


----------



## Spidey

Kind of brings home what is important in life.


----------



## canucked_up

Was never much of a fan, but good post. Now I kind of know the rest of the story. Touching!


----------



## canucked_up

To lighten it up a little, I came across these guys couple of years ago. I get a kick out of finding "new to me" music that is uncomplicated and just works. I can Imagine this happening around some kitchen table.
Kitty, Daisy and Lewis. Going up the country - 2 different sessions, same song.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcywnNixrQw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s93hrg_dEws


----------



## Toronto.gal

Since this 2014 song has been performed in family shows, such as DWTS and the Music Awards, I'm guessing it's ok. to post this gold-certified song here. 

Great *Samba/Eurodance:*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=If27FnxvjZA

X-mas songs next.


----------



## Nemo2

Toronto.gal said:


> X-mas songs next.


Aaaarggghhh


----------



## indexxx

Toronto.gal said:


> Since this 2014 song has been performed in family shows, such as DWTS and the Music Awards, I'm guessing it's ok. to post this gold-certified song here.
> 
> Great *Samba/Eurodance:*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=If27FnxvjZA
> 
> X-mas songs next.


Ok I'll start!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZ4nndbOT6k
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35WgpMq6e3o
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwHyuraau4Q

Not a Christmas song, but video taken from the Xmas special- love this:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZujLW2-d3Jo&spfreload=1

And two more if you can stand it...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZpsnRtwMtE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQSmUxIfzmM


----------



## hystat

doing some Fleetwood Mac at our 2nd ever gig....


----------



## m3s

KROQ is streaming a free Christmas concert online this weekend with impressive lineups

Last night was Bush (played '90s classics, but they have a new album) Rise Against, Linkin Park, Incubus, and rare performance from System of a Down (only one this year from the Armenians) and some opening bands that were pretty good

Tonight is Modest Mouse (mentioned upthread somewhere) Smashing Pumpkins, Weezer, and another rare performance from No Doubt (Gwen Stefani with her band from the '90s) Interpol and some other similar opening bands

You can google Almost Acoustic Christmas Webcast (there is nothing acoustic about it though lol)


----------



## Spidey

And on a lighter note - Feliz Navidad!


----------



## zylon

*We say “Merry Christmas” ™*

*Boney M - Mary's Boy Child*
(also serves as background for 5-minute workout)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHTCldo7uw4 

*The Awakening ~ Sonny Carroll*
http://www.sapphyr.net/largegems/theawakening.htm

Note to moderators:
_“The Awakening”_ includes one reference each to money, invest, and wealth,
and is therefore, a legitimate CMF offering.


----------



## Sherlock

Some new (2014) performances by the Kuban Kosack Choir.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTcAXiJAFBE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yeyDfVjq6sw


----------



## Beaver101

Downtown by Petula Clark for some fun, 

https://ca.video.search.yahoo.com/search/video;_ylt=A0LEV2sd5r9UdyYAuDPrFAx.;_ylu=X3oDMTBsa3ZzMnBvBHNlYwNzYwRjb2xvA2JmMQR2dGlkAw--?p=youtube+for+song+downtown

:rugby:


----------



## hystat

as a kid at camp, we sang Kuy-Bo, which was assumed to be a native word for the outhouse, to the tune of Downtown. 
I still hear it when I hear that song.

"When you are sleepy and you have to go peepee, there's a place to go:
Kuy-Bo. "


----------



## Beaver101

^ Huh? Kuy-Bo is a song to go pee-pee? :confused2: What're the full lyrics that can be sung to the tune of Downtown?


----------



## hystat

hah - I wasn't the only one corrupted 
http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...change=OPENDATEDESC+&cd=8&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=ca


----------



## Toronto.gal

No unriddling required with these beautiful love songs! [still discovering gems from the 50's/60's].

*My Love - Petula Clark*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9IXHvy9DbE

*Puppy Love - Paul Anka]*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKw0kT8ra2w


----------



## Beaver101

hystat said:


> hah - I wasn't the only one corrupted
> ...


 ... who knew there is a forum for bathroom/toilet humour? :eek2:


----------



## marina628

Recently stumbled across this guy Jed Madela https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wu1xhBPuWo8 he has a very beautiful voice .


----------



## ADVANCESSSS

*********************************
Well thread, you met the end boss, the best music playlist of music is, on google you can find, type in: COOLGODBOSS.


----------



## ADVANCESSSS

AVTechNO! music is best https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfJEq8enjYA


----------



## none

I think this is a lovely song: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkQcwPoxKO8


----------



## Spidey

It's nice to see another Petula Clark fan - it tends to be a rather lonely club these days. My father used to be one of those cassette tape club members and once by mistake he got a Petula Clark tape rather than his usual country and western music. Even though Petula would be pretty boring for many listeners, it probably seemed like hippy music to dad. So I inherited the discarded tape and remain a fan to this day. There's something about her that I just connect to - she just seems so totally natural and down-to-earth. I still play her music when I'm in a depressed mood as it tends somehow to brighten my spirits.


----------



## zylon

*this be called a bluegrass bait and switch*

I asked my love to take a walk
Just a little ways with me
And as we walked and we would talk
All about our wedding day 

Darling say that you'll be mine
In our home we'll happy be
Down beside where the waters flow
On the banks of the Ohio

- that was the feel happy bait
- followed by the switch

*The Banks Of The Ohio* - Alison Krauss
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-ZpkcfIbLU


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion

I reccomend that folks DO NOT click the link provided by Manak above. It appears to redirect to viglink which appears to be a click counting service.


----------



## zylon

> *Amira Willighagen* was born on March 27, 2004, in Nijmegen, The Netherlands, and became well-known by demonstrating her talent as a singer of opera arias and other classical music at the age of 9, without ever having taken a single music or singing lesson. ~Wiki


"This year’s (2014) open-air concert was held in the romantic Dutch square, the Vrijthof in Maastricht, under the title “An Italian Night.” André Rieu and the Johann Strauss Orchestra captivated more than 80,000 fans from across the world taking them on a journey to Italy."

The segment featuring Amira starts at 59:30 (as linked) with an introduction from André Rieu.

https://youtu.be/5rrqJxjeH9M?t=59m32s


----------



## mrPPincer

^Quite the event! 
I'm watching it from the start this morning, thanks for the link
(sent it to my dad too, he's from there)


----------



## zylon

mrPPincer said:


> I'm watching it from the start this morning, thanks for the link


You're welcome. 
i've never watched a Rieu concert that i didn't enjoy thoroughly.

Here's another young lady, Susanna Heystek from central Alberta.
"_She started playing at age 5, after getting inspirated by watching world famous violin player, Andre Rieu on KSPS Public TV_".~Susanna biography

In this video she looks to be about 15, playing violin, mandolin and keyboard.

Somewhere My Love (Lara's Theme) 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTNJtcQyHQo


----------



## sags

Don't know if these two have been posted yet, but if so they are worth another listen.

Aaron Neville has one of the most pure and unique voices ever recorded, and his duets with Linda Ronstadt are considered by some as the best duets of all time.

This is a duet by Aaron Neville and Trisha Yearwood that would have to be pretty close to perfect harmony.

"I Fall to Pieces" is the song.






As described in the introduction in the video......Andrea Bocelli and the Mormon Tabernacle Choir with music as close as one can get to a heavenly experience.

The rising crescendo at end of the hymn is simply magical. I can only imagine what it must have been like to be there in person.


----------



## m3s

zylon said:


> This year’s (2014) open-air concert was held in the romantic Dutch square, the Vrijthof in Maastricht


Hey.. my favourite place to get a quiet coffee on a weekend morning.. looks a bit different with 80,000


----------



## humble_pie

thankx! what wonderful schmaltz! the funniest thing i've yet seen in 2015!

i'd never even heard of an orchestra composed of fading belles all bursting pulchritudinously out of their billowing pastel ball gowns. I'd always thought they wore strict black evening attire, male & female musicians alike. Check out the ladies playing flute & oboe here, in their gigantic ruffled pale blue skirts. See how their eyes pop & they look like they're being goosed each time they blow into the mouthpieces of their instruments. Adorable.

but what do i know, it seems i'm the one who's clueless. Evidently concertmaster Andre Rieu is famous across europe & north america as the reigning heart-throb for ladies of a certain age. Eyes do not stay dry. As journo Liz Jones writes, when Rieu tucks his Strad under his chin to play a Strauss waltz, the entire audience stands up to sway ecstatically on their hip replacements ...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...r-Robbie-Williams-One-Direction-together.html


----------



## none

I thought this was exceptionally well done.


----------



## zylon

*Capelin Time - The Dunne Family*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJhM-ELTVRU










As heard on:
http://www.thisisnewfoundlandlabrador.ca/


----------



## Sandra

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JErVP6xLZwg


----------



## zylon

^^ thanks Sandra ^^

Fans of Jerry Lee will enjoy this collection of music and history (1 hr 40 min)
Jerry Lee Lewis - Last Man Standing 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8skm-l9amTc


----------



## Hawkdog

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTWLuEaDAcY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## zylon

*A lonely Newfie's lament*

*A Piece of The Rock* by Roustabout of LaScie, NL 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFmh3mMSzzA 

-lyrics here: http://www.wtv-zone.com/phyrst/audio/nfld/26/piece.htm









A brand new aerial photo of Fort McMurray with MacDonald island park in the foreground.


----------



## jargey3000

for those of us of a certain age .... and state of mind...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtWdaDiIjas


----------



## zylon

Excellent song there, *jargey* - thanks!

Here's more Nick Lowe: Johnny Cash & Nick Lowe - The Making Of "The Beast In Me" 

JC sings the song at 6:25

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCKqqPYZIfI


----------



## zylon

*2014青年奥运会！青奥会开幕式 500人空中起舞 [超清]*

2014 Nanjing Youth Olympic trailer，500 people dancing in the sky.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8oqPR5-GLuA
11,286,233










Image source:
http://angelicaitalia.blogspot.ca/2014/09/2014-500-2014-juegos-olimpicos-de-la.html


----------



## zylon

*The Whipsaw Song* 
(song begins after a short intro)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LiE1VgWdcQM


----------



## hboy43

*Jane Bunnett and Maqueque*

Hi:

Saw the above Saturday night at the Village Playhouse in Bancroft, Ontario. It being jazz is well outside most interests, but for anyone willing to step outside their comfort zone a bit, you can catch them at a half dozen venues in Ontario this summer. They will be back to my area, the Arlington Hotel in Maynooth and Killaloe August 7 and 8.

The back story here is that Jane Bunnett and her husband Larry Kramer have been going to Cuba for 30 some years now, and they decided to put together an all female band to help promote the very talented women, who tend to be relegated to second class status in Cuba. Most of the band , perhaps all of the band, had never set foot outside of Cuba until Jane brought them to Canada, and literally her home I believe.

There is a complete lack of pretention here. Only Jazz Juno winners would have to pack up their own drum kit after a gig. They play a 200 seat venue benefit concert and then 2 days later (tonight) they are at the Montreal International Jazz Festival. Pure musicianship and pure joy doing what they love. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sY-B6O5kczQ

This one was recorded at the above mentioned Arlington Hotel, Maynooth Ontario. Jane has a cottage here, so is a regular in the area in the summer.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQHc2LXbqJo


----------



## Estell Ault

80's music has been a in my playlist ever since.


----------



## Islenska

Going to Wpg Folk Festival this week, seeing Edward Sharpe & the Magnetic Zeros plus from the Hippie Days-----Arlo Guthrie

Never been to this deal before so will have quality family time , music etc.....

Anyone out there attended Woodstock?


----------



## ohsmarketing

I also love that Birthday sex that swing my mood.I feel relaxed after listen to the music of song .


----------



## zylon

A commercial for *Powdermilk Biscuits™* - too bad they're not "wheat-free".

-and other toe-tapping ditties
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TV_ypjxEB8


----------



## zylon

> The Moody Blues formed on 4 May 1964, in Erdington, Birmingham, Warwickshire. Ray Thomas, a juvenile John Lodge and (occasionally) Mike Pinder had been members of El Riot & the Rebels. They disbanded when Lodge, the youngest member, went to technical college and Pinder joined the army.
> 
> Pinder then rejoined Thomas to form the Krew Cats. Back from a disappointing spell in the Hamburg region a few months later,[6] the pair recruited guitarist/vocalist Denny Laine, band manager-turned-drummer Graeme Edge and bassist Clint Warwick.
> 
> The five appeared as the Moody Blues for the first time in Birmingham in 1964. The name developed from a hoped-for sponsorship from the M&B Brewery which failed to materialise, the band calling themselves both "The M Bs" and "The M B Five" and was also a subtle reference to the Duke Ellington song, "Mood Indigo".[7] Around this time the band were the resident group at the Carlton Ballroom, later to become rock music venue Mothers on Erdington High Street.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Moody_Blues


*The Moody Blues - In my World*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NeUEMJYi9zo










image source: http://www.goldminemag.com/article/moody-blues-days-of-future-passed-doesnt-get-its-due


----------



## zylon

*The Mavericks - Dance The Night Away*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UajuBAUkBs









The Mavericks are playing the Casino Regina Show Lounge on July 25.

Image source: http://www.leaderpost.com/entertainment/Mavericks+anxious+share+their+sound/11237040/story.html


----------



## philipmikey

i like a boy band called Blue


----------



## bitcointomoneypak

90's music is my fave!!!


----------



## hystat

My arrangement of an old tune by The Cars - I really loved their first two albums as a youngin', and this song in particular.


----------



## jargey3000

very cool - you even sound like rik!


----------



## zylon

*Cathy Graham* does a nice tribute to her parents.

Love Like Their Love - Cathy Graham

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrqwL7383GA


----------



## zylon

*I'm gonna miss the old guy when he retires*

Out in the Cornfield - 9/26/2015 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkc_LmcK66g


----------



## jargey3000

here's some vintage lee "scratch" perry

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YN0PI5b4Nww


----------



## indexxx

I love Lee Perry but for his groundbreaking dub reggae work and his production.


----------



## jargey3000

yes indexx, for sure. On that note, I've often started a discussion by asking: "How can anyone NOT like reggae music?"
yah mon!


----------



## Pluto

The Pusher, Hoyt Axton,

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWrYrABuPtA

THE BOURGEOIS BLUES

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUMDNDQJ_1k

Spoonful

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LFjHo7Cdrw

Spoonful,

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ym7Lsqj90c

Love in Vain,

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07T3h0b93Rg&list=RD07T3h0b93Rg

Love in Vain,

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryRDcE2sB2A


----------



## jargey3000

nice ones pluto. 
not sure how old you are, but here's one from "my" era - when the music still mattered (more than the pyrotecnics of today's shows!)
a little rory gallagher:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33Jaodra7AY


----------



## Pluto

jargey, Wow, yeah, suddenly I don't need no doctor....


----------



## indexxx

jargey3000 said:


> nice ones pluto.
> not sure how old you are, but here's one from "my" era - when the music still mattered (more than the pyrotecnics of today's shows!)
> a little rory gallagher:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33Jaodra7AY


I'm the HUGEST Rory fan! I've got almost everything he ever did, including 3 DVD collections. In 2007 while backpacking Europe as a busker, I visited several Rory sites around Ireland, including his resting place. His guitar (yes, THAT strat) was on display in the Dublin Public library when I was there. Beyond his chops, I love his songwriting. And he was just an encyclopedia of blues styles.

Some samples for the uninitiated:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ux35_A8gY00
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMPEXj4D28k
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ctm7bdg-eqY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITB4VMG5dUs


----------



## jargey3000

"Rory f-in Gallagher!!" yes!
pluto: haha - whenever i get in a certain mood, I take a little dose of rory ... & i'm fine again!
cool, indexx - good for you. I think i still got a couple LPs around here somewhere ...have to dig them out.


----------



## briana26

Good songs


----------



## Islenska

Wow, Adele has a new song "Hello" released and an album to follow soonest. It has been a 3 year absence so will be on the airwaves playing non-stop, just in time for Christmas!

Another favourite Amy Winehouse is sadly missed,,,,


----------



## jargey3000

Ladies & germs.... Lord Buckley:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3vbxeBvaU0
(sags... this might sound pretty good .... after that "first toke", or "toot" :distress: )

also:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhdeP6Nipes


----------



## gibor365

Arch Enemy released new album
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gB4uhCqOH2k

One of my favorite  Slayer - Cult (nice lyrics) 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZSbIwE_BKM


----------



## none

I've actually really started getting into religious music. Something about using religion as a vehicle for harmony is really uplifting.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=033FInn1wH8


----------



## jargey3000

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFpv1LKrA9s


----------



## jargey3000

my favorite? PF song (kinda the story of my life):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ilb_57xUC4


----------



## jargey3000

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22rZUMNDnSw


----------



## jargey3000

g'night
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DP9UjLeLN5A


----------



## mrPPincer

nice lineup of tunes Jargey, thanks
:encouragement:


----------



## mrPPincer

none & gibor  I like that kinda religion music 
too bad I don't have one to offer..
oh wait, there that old classic, the then modern spiritual, by Gail & Dale on the Lawrence Welk show, 


indexxx said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ye3ecDYxOkg


By rights there should be a caution attached to the above vid.. something like.. extreme caution.. this vid can not be unwatched.. caution, watching this while high may cause permanent brain damage or actual brains to explode upon viewing.


----------



## gibor365

> none & gibor I like that kinda religion music


 I kinda like more anti-religious music  Hardly you can call Cult by Slayer religious music 
below is lyrics:
Oppression is the Holy Law
In God I distrust
In time His monuments will fall
Like ashes to dust
Is war and creed the master plan?
The Bible's where it all began
Its propaganda sells despair
And spreads the virus everywhere

[Refrain:]
Religion is hate
Religion is fear
Religion is war
Religion is rape
Religion's obscene
Religion's a whore

The pestilence of Jesus Christ
There never was a sacrifice
No man upon the crucifix
Beware the cult of purity
Infectious imbecility
I've made my choice
666!

[Solo - Hanneman]

Corruption breeds the pedophile
Don't pray for the priest
Confession finds the lonely child
God preys on the weak
You think your soul can still be saved
I think you're fucking miles away
Scream out loud, here's where you begin
Forgive me Father for I have sinned!

[Refrain:]
Religion is hate
Religion is fear
Religion is war
Religion is rape
Religion's obscene
Religion's a whore

The target's fucking Jesus Christ
I would've lead the sacrifice
And nailed him to the crucifix
Beware the cult of purity
Infectious imbecility
I've made my choice
666!

Jesus is pain
Jesus is gore
Jesus is the blood
That's spilled in war
He's everything
He's all things dead
He's pulling on the trigger
Pointed at your head!

Through the fear you're sold into the fraud
Revelation,
Revolution,
I see through your Christ illusion!

[Solo - King]

The war on terror just drags along
My war with God is growing strong
His propaganda sells despair
And spreads this violence everywhere

[Refrain:]
Religion is hate
Religion is fear
Religion is war
Religion is rape
Religion's obscene
Religion's a whore

There is no fucking Jesus Christ
There never was a sacrifice
No man upon the crucifix
Beware the cult of purity
Infectious imbecility
I've made my choice
666!

P.S> Jesus loves Slayer


----------



## mrPPincer

yep that's exactly why I said _that kind_ o' religion music gibor
Thanks for posting the lyrics


----------



## gibor365

mrPPincer said:


> yep that's exactly why I said _that kind_ o' religious music gibor
> Thanks for posting the lyrics


oic  , so we're on the same page

I like also Facade of Reality by Epica - 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXp8297gqTU


> People created religious inventions
> To give their lives a glimmer of hope
> And to ease their fear of dying
> And people created religious intentions
> Only to feel superior and to have a license to kill
> 
> Our desire to die is stronger
> Than all your desire for life
> There is no getting away from it now
> Only true faith survives
> 
> People created religious inventions
> To give their lives a glimmer of hope
> And to ease their fear of dying
> And people created religious ascensions
> To subject the others and to enslave, just to further enrich themselves


----------



## mrPPincer

Only problem I have with the lyrics is it said 'Religion's a whore', my ex-gf was a whore, I feel it's insulting to her, that's all.


----------



## gibor365

mrPPincer said:


> Only problem I have with the lyrics is it said 'Religion's a whore', my ex-gf was a whore, I feel it's insulting to her, that's all.


:biggrin:

imho, Simone from Epica 







and Tarja (former Nightwish)







are strongest female vocals


----------



## mrPPincer

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXp8297gqTU


nice, really like the mix with orchestra & opera


----------



## gibor365

mrPPincer said:


> nice, really like the mix with orchestra & opera


take a look Nightwish and Tarja - amazing
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VgLKXD-BoY 
or
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfPWU6CJ3vY

btw, when I hear Christian rock , it reminds me " NDP and balance budget" or "bees against honey"


----------



## Carmela Stacy

The world i know by collective soul 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7TLTjqUyog


----------



## jargey3000

...an oldie.....but, a goodie ....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNuVifA7DSU


----------



## jargey3000

or, as Ed Sullivan might say: "And nowwwww... for all the _youngsters_ out there"...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOnqjkJTMaA


----------



## jargey3000

long live The King!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmFudYpkj94


----------



## hystat

I downloaded a program called Riffworks today. I made this in the first 15 minutes - set up the drum tracks and just played through my old Line6 Guitarport interface. Fun program. 

tyish riffwork.mp3


----------



## jargey3000

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAZlf_9ObLg


----------



## indexxx

jargey3000 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAZlf_9ObLg


Anything with Frampton is OK by me! Odd seeing him without his Les Paul.


----------



## jargey3000

Messilionel: care to post any of your favorite music?


----------



## jargey3000

here's one for our French friends:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIxOl1EraXA


----------



## humble_pie

jargey3000 said:


> here's one for our French friends



was this supposed to be a joke?

please do be serious, a global tragedy is underway


----------



## jargey3000

humble_pie said:


> was this supposed to be a joke?
> 
> please do be serious, a global tragedy is underway


ok pie... I'll bite... NO. this was not supposed to be a joke. Why on earth would you even THINK that it was?


----------



## humble_pie

because what canada & every western nation has to give france is massive support, going all the way to increased military support via NATO, once it can be determined who & where are the real operators & orchestrators of Paris.

this is all extraordinarily grave & we are at a moment that is not unlike the immediate post-9/11 days. In effect, most of the planet is on a war countdown.

flipping a song to the french looks a bit ... shall we say, flippant.


----------



## jargey3000

oh... that's why.
gimme a break!!
"flipping a song to the french looks a bit ... shall we say, flippant."
That's your opinion. Personally, I don't see anything wrong with someone posting the French National Anthem on here- as a way to try to show one sympathizes with the French people at this awful time. I'd like to see what other cmf-ers think. 

ps -hp - just for you:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3Kvu6Kgp88

(update: Hey pie -I see the Montreal Canadiens decided to follow my lead & play the French Anthem before last night's game as a tribute to those affected by the terror attacks in Paris. How frivolous of them! How _gauche!_ )


----------



## jargey3000

hmmmm...looks like this thread hasn't been visited for a while 
how about something on the lighter side ...brighten the mood around here heading into the weekend....


----------



## Kim

Music suggestions...
if you are in the mood to dance - Outlines by Mike Mago & Dragonette
If you are thinking about the markets and like alt rock - Trip Switch by Nothing but Thieves
AND if you need something more mellow there is a Canadian band Half Moon Run that have their latest Turn Your Love


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion

R.I.P. David Bowie. 

An brilliant artist in life and in dying. You've left Blackstar to the world, just as you planned it. Jamieson Cox said it well: An album that felt formless and elliptical has been given a new shape by Bowie’s sickness and death... The title track swirls around a "day of execution" and the space left by a passing; on "Lazarus," Bowie sings, "Look up here, I’m in heaven / I’ve got scars that can’t be seen." By the end of the song, he’s stepping into the void with his head held high: "Oh, I’ll be free / Just like that bluebird."... http://www.theverge.com/2016/1/11/10749238/david-bowie-obituary-blackstar

Here is Blackstar:


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion

And Lazarus:


----------



## Islenska

Thanks for that Only,,,,very sad to hear of Bowie departing out of the blue, but I guess he had been ill for some time......Scheech!

Enjoyed his music and all the changes over the years, seemed on always pushing limits, gave you pause.

Another true British music man we all could enjoy,,,,,,,,,Sleep well David!


----------



## indexxx

MUCH more upset about the recent loss of the mighty Ian 'Lemmy' Kilmister- the King of Rock.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lemmy

His music and attitude has deeply informed my life since 1978, when the radio announced they were about to play the loudest band in the world. What followed was four minutes of glorious energy, truth, and catharsis. He was quite simply an amazing, noble and ***-kicking musician and human being. Much like Charles Bukowski, behind the tough image was a warm, genuine, and remarkably astute man and an incredibly underrated writer. I had the great pleasure of drinking with him one night after a show in Vancouver. His legendary humour and 'live life to the FULL' ethos will be sorely missed. RIP good sir- "Live To Win..."


----------



## zylon

*Black And White (Bud Davidge)*

https://sonichits.com/album/Bud_Davidge/Black_and_White




"The subject of this song is an iconic black and white photograph of a family's move during the government's resettlement program. The picture shows the home and three children of Mr Malcom Rogers who used empty oil-drums to relocate his family from the outport of Silver Fox Island to Dover, a small cove at the head of Freshwater Bay, Bonavista Bay. When the picture was taken in 1961, the house was moored to the shore awaiting high tide. The community of Dover enticed many families such as the Rogers to its shores with the promise of abundant trees for the forestry industry, its sheltered harbours and numerous fish."
http://www.wtv-zone.com/phyrst/audio/nfld/34/black.htm


----------



## Kim

That was a great listen - thanks Zylon.


----------



## zylon

^^ You're welcome, Kim ^^

-and thanks to whoever it was that steered me toward http://vowr.org/ where I first heard the song.


----------



## Jutta Bieniek

I've been listening to 80s music.


----------



## jargey3000

zylon said:


> ^^ You're welcome, Kim ^^
> 
> -and thanks to whoever it was that steered me toward http://vowr.org/ where I first heard the song.


you're welcome zylon. Best 'alternative' radio on the air (IF you like oldies - and "quality" pop music, which I do!) Leave on it your car... or in the kitchen all day... guaranteed to brighten your day!
update: just thought I'd mention.... just heard arguably the 2 best country songs of all-time, back-to- back, on VOWR: Tammy's "Stand by your Man", and then George's "He Stopped Lovin' Her Today"....


----------



## MDavey

*Orchestral/Concert Band Music Fanatics!?*

If there are any concert band/orchestral fans out there... here's one of my favourite pieces...

Gustav Holsts : THE PLANETS : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Isic2Z2e2xs

One of my favourite parts being Mars : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0bcRCCg01I

If anyone likes this type of music and would like more suggestions : let me know!


----------



## jargey3000

...geez.... just realized this song has stayed with me since, like, 1969.... beautiful, haunting song ... how many people can relate?... (sorry about the video - I have no idea what the pictures have to do with this song)


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2wIhTVaiUs


----------



## fatcat

Jutta Bieniek said:


> I've been listening to 80s music.


me too ... i am into my apple music subscription and listening to tears for fears


----------



## zylon

Another golden oldie I heard on http://vowr.org/ this morning.
They played an instrumental version, but this one is pretty good too.

Quand le soleil dit bonjour aux montagnes
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RPOfz_UhP8


image hosting


----------



## zylon

*Hobo's Meditation - or ...*

... will there be any freight trains in heaven ?

Dolly Parton, Emmylou Harris & Linda Ronstadt

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVqwOUf9z7E


----------



## zylon

*Grey Foggy Day - Shanneyganock*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFTBqcJmFIg


----------



## LionelHardesty

*Music*

There are many varieties of music but i love some of them, I watch and listen again and again, i have listed all my favorites song which is aftenly listen and watch


----------



## zylon

*The Bourbon Street Stompers*

*Makin´ whoopee*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5Qnb4LNxus 










http://www.concertscostablanca.com/...en/the-bourbon-street-stompers-201510-en.html


----------



## jargey3000

awwwww yeahhhh..... they do a lot of the classics . Don't write 'em like that any more....


----------



## Ben1491

Most relaxing new age music. Close your eyes, lean back and follow the melody.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gXZPaIl6us


----------



## none

Classic Gunter


----------



## jargey3000

here's where to find me, my dear... (sing along)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NpwBjB1oHo


----------



## zylon

*Steve Goodman : City Of New Orleans*

"City of New Orleans" is a folk song written by Steve Goodman (and first recorded for Goodman's self-titled 1971 album), describing a train ride from Chicago to New Orleans on the Illinois Central Railroad's City of New Orleans in bittersweet and nostalgic terms."

"Goodman got the idea while traveling on the Illinois Central line for a visit to his wife's family. The song has been recorded by numerous artists both in the US and Europe."

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJ0JgqoF2W4

"Around the time Goodman's career began to take off, he was diagnosed with leukemia. The entire time he was writing and singing, he was also fighting cancer. On September 20, 1984, Goodman died at University of Washington Hospital in Seattle, Washington . Eleven days later, the Chicago Cubs, the baseball team Goodman rooted for and wrote two songs about, would play their first play-off game since 1945 at Wrigley Field."
http://www.stevegoodman.net/bio.html


----------



## zylon

*Steve Goodman : You Never Even Call Me By My Name*

I've probably posted this one before, but I get a laugh every time I hear it.

Steve Goodman having some fun:
"You Never Even Call Me By My Name", a song which good naturedly spoofed stereotypical country music lyrics."

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hsa5IiNjIkQ


----------



## zylon

*Darn!* VOWR http://player.listenlive.co/24081 hasn't been playing for me the last couple days.
Is it my 'puter or is it the same for everyone?

Here's one they played earlier this week, although by a different singer.

*Lilacs Are For Angels *
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pig5zL-O-QI


----------



## Bailee

*My Favorite Song Now*

Right now I'm listening to The Gap Band - Outstanding 

Just wanna share it btw I'm from USA and I'm a newbie


----------



## jargey3000

zylon - glad you've discovered VOWR. I was just listening last night, in bed... Neil Diamond... The Carpenters... The Dave Clark 5 fer pete's sake! ... & a little Johnny Denver ......wonderful...


----------



## jargey3000

...speaking of Dave (thump, thump) Clark... have a (thump, thump) listen to this:


----------



## humble_pie

zylon said:


> *Darn!* VOWR http://player.listenlive.co/24081 hasn't been playing for me the last couple days.
> Is it my 'puter or is it the same for everyone?



is this player related to windows 7? win 7 sent a big update that involved Media Player last week - mine arrived late wednesday night - & bright & early thursday morning when folks booted up they had major trouble. My friend's 19-year-old couldn't load windows thursday am, his mother - who builds her own computers - says he's damaged the OS & it will take her hours to fix the problem. 

i couldn't load windows. What a mess. The problem has not yet been fully solved. I am fearing that the next big 21-item update for windows 7 is going to destroy my machine terminally.

if i were a paranoid type i'd be asking myself if these are plays to make us convert to windows 10.


----------



## mrPPincer

VOWR was down for a couple days, technical problems, but it's back on the air again.
I listen to the station quite a bit since Jargey told us about it, nice blend of relaxing oldies, great background music to have when reading a book or whatever, thanks for sharing Jargey


----------



## zylon

*Yes !* VOWR is back online.

Susan Raye - L. A. International Airport
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuaHjv6Ij08

Standing in that silent hall;
Waitin' for that final call
Says he doesn't love me anymore
Shakin' hands, I pack a bag;
Tremblin' voice, I call a cab
Slowly I start walkin' through the door;

The cab arrives, he blows his horn
I stumble out in the early morn'
Tell him of the place I've got to go
Hit a hundred signal lights; Peterbilts in a traffic fight
Gettin' to these doors has been so slow.

L.A. International Airport
Where the big jet engines roar
L.A. International Airport
I won't see him anymore.

Stewardess in a mini-skirt; Hippie in a leather shirt
Starlet on her way to Naples; Rome
While I'm wonderin' where it's at; I see a Paris diplomat
College kids are tryin' to get back home;
Baggage car goes quickly by; See my case and I start to cry
Stumble to the lounge to be alone
And while I'm tryin' to get some rest; I bite my lips and try my best
To fight the pain that's makin' me leave home.

With Silver wings across the sky; Vapor trails that wave goodbye
To those below who've got to stay at home
I wish that I had flown at night; So I could take that Champagne flight
Rid myself of every tear I own;

Soaring high above the heavens; In a seven-forty-seven
Fighting back the tears that curse my eyes
Captain's voice so loud and clear; Amplifies into my ear
Assuring me I'm flying friendly skies.


photo hosting sites


----------



## zylon

This is less about music, more so a good story.

The way forward: Fogo Island Shorefast Foundation: *Zita Cobb*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dVDpvVwGWw

"By 1999, when it merged with the U.S. company Uniphase, Cobb was CFO. 
Two years later, she quit her post near the top of the hierarchy at JDS Uniphase, 
exercising stock options worth $69 million, and left to sail her 47-foot yacht around the world for four years."
http://www.fastcompany.com/1702241/...bb-plans-turn-tiny-canadian-island-arts-mecca


image uploading


----------



## jargey3000

LA International Airport - ggod one zylon!
Here's somemore music... from a 'simpler time'...anyone else remember this one?


----------



## jargey3000




----------



## mrPPincer

Heard this one on cbc radio just now a song by C.W.McCall (a pseudonym), same dude that did that song 'Convoy'

Don't think I heard this one before but I found it amusing, some of the stuff in the lyrics reminded me of real-life situations in the past.

I thought it was worth sharing so vvv


----------



## jargey3000

and now... for a bit of "culture"...


----------



## gibor365

and now... for a bit of "patriotism"...


----------



## indexxx

gibor said:


> and now... for a bit of "patriotism"...


Unbelievable what he got away with in this movie- he's got balls. It's probably the funniest movie I've ever seen, but don't watch it if you're in any way PC- he goes to enormous lengths to offend everyone he can think of.


----------



## james4beach

Borat was a great movie, I'd love to watch it again.

Beware that Cohen does various fake things and plays it up to seem like he's taking risks. For instance in his Bruno movie he describes a meeting as an "interview with a terrorist". In reality, the man was a Palestinian shopkeeper who was blindsided by Cohen and there was no risk to Cohen at all. The man sued Cohen for $110 million and the case was settled.

That scene is still really funny, I love the bit where he tells the man his king Osama looks like a dirty wizard or a homeless santa.

The Borat scene where he's the dinner guest (polite southern company at an elegant dinner) is also priceless! I remember watching this movie in the theatre when it first came out, and the audience was roaring with laughter.


----------



## gibor365

> Unbelievable what he got away with in this movie


 actually he's barely got away from this Rodeo event 
It's just funny to watch how ultra-patriotism mixed with ultra-idiotism :biggrin:


----------



## gibor365

This is hilarious


----------



## gibor365

and this was really hilarious :biggrin:


> Kazakhstan's shooting team has been left stunned after a comedy national anthem from the film Borat was played at a medal ceremony at championships in Kuwait instead of the real one.... Footage of Thursday's original ceremony posted on YouTube shows gold medallist Maria Dmitrienko listening to the anthem without emotion and finally smiling as it ends.


http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-17491344
read subtitles


----------



## gibor365

Event above was so hilarious that I suspected that this is a fake.... however, looks like it really happened.  Below interview with Maria Dmitrienko


----------



## indexxx

I remember this on the news when it happened- and it did really happen!


----------



## gibor365

indexxx said:


> I remember this on the news when it happened- and it did really happen!


Sometimes true events are more fun than a faked ones 
He also could've sign Kazakhstan "anthem" with Canadian tune: "O Kazakhstan. The greatest country in the world" :biggrin:


----------



## zylon

*Teddy's Barn* by East Coast Connection 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfkAMDMoqqQ 


upload a picture


----------



## zylon

*Merle Haggard - The Way It Was in '51*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zwLDvdGYFE

Recorded in 1978
I like the unpolished, far-from-perfect sound of the band.
We had a saying, "Let's do something - even if it's wrong".


photo hosting sites


----------



## zylon

*Mark Hiscock - The Music Takes Me Back*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnsDitGfTA0


screen capture windows

"At 42 years old, Mark Hiscock’s career as a musician is longer than many of those who are older than he is — 38 years, to be exact. His history with the accordion began as a baby, when his father would lull him to sleep in his crib, playing music on the instrument, and Hiscock took it up as a four-year-old."
http://www.thetelegram.com/Living/E...-3855876/An-hour-with-&hellip;-Mark-Hiscock/1


----------



## jargey3000

pardon me...anyone for some hot-buttered soul?:


----------



## Kim

Chris Singleton singing" Amanda" accompanied by his wife. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3JatEPwbrM


----------



## zylon

*many images set to Fix You*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34ywD2pXotQ


uploading pictures


Halifax Chronicle Herald


----------



## mrPPincer

is vowram down again?
not working for me right now, link
http://player.listenlive.co/24081

edit, hmm nvm, shut off adblocker for that page and it works again, odd because I see no ads.


----------



## zylon

mrPPincer said:


> is vowram down again?
> not working for me right now, link
> http://player.listenlive.co/24081
> 
> edit, hmm nvm, shut off adblocker for that page and it works again, odd because I see no ads.


I didn't listen much over the weekend, but seems to be working okay now, even with adblocker turned on.

Heard just a few minutes ago:
Alberta Bound
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPVgm6RscJg


----------



## indexxx

http://www.thehip.com/news/an-important-message-from-the-band/

Crushed. His music and words have meant an incredible amount to me for 23 years- just a brilliant, beautiful talent.


----------



## humble_pie

not actually music, it's dance. 

the Lindy Hop. Because it's Frankie Manning Day.

isn't he something else? only in america. I don't know whether this is a NY city ballroom or a club in Old Harlem but thankx be they were able to preserve it.

.


----------



## nate5

Try -pink


----------



## zylon

June 25/16
In his next to last show tonight, 2 hours plus a 90-minute encore, 
Gary Edward *"Garrison" Keillor* (age 73) sang a bit of this song:

*I Remember Lovin' You *
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mx2gAJ89x2k


----------



## agent99

For those that like the oldies from 30s through to 80s, this on-line jukebox has them all! Some include video.

http://www.1959bhsmustangs.com/videojukebox.htm#


----------



## zylon

When I saw "Ian Tyson" trending on twitter I thought, "oh crap, the dude must have died". 
But no, he's just performing at the Calgary folk fest.


From a few years ago:
Ian & Sylvia Tyson with Emmylou Harris : Summer Wages

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65CL9NrlL5I


----------



## Holland

Right now my favourite bands to listen too have been: 
rise against
chevelle 
and 
rhcp


----------



## mayallen

I like listening to country pop and blues.


----------



## zylon

*Dodie Clark and friends*

*Happy Ending - Mika (cover)*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sy1OdN4amFE


----------



## zylon

*Only remembered for what we have done.*

*#1*
"Only Remembered" - Coope Boyes & Simpson

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyoJn8Ebb7I

In this excellent blog entry, *Penelope Wilcock* describes this song as a _"lyrical, evocative, haunting ballad"_.



*#2*
"The finale of The Big Picnic, the terrfic 1994 stage production in Govan which transferred to BBC2."

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsFe5rGM8C4


*#3*
Mass Sing Street Choirs 2014

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0iNcMQ6O5eI



free image host


----------



## ValMiks10

I enjoy Indian songs especially from this guy called Arijjit Singh, he is my favorite and it’s a really pleasure hearing his songs…. I have nearly every single one present on my pc/mobile and as per my favorite; I would say it’s definitely this – https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Umqb9KENgmk


----------



## zylon

*Ann Reed*



> If I ever get to a time when it don't bother me
> To bury my friends or watch somebody die in the street
> If I don't feel much more than disgust or a shrug or oh well
> Then I've lost my compassion and mercy as well as myself


- full lyrics under "show more" tab.

*Tired Old World*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJEwljXkPiU






And something in a lighter vein.

*Ann Reed sings The Fair*
https://youtu.be/9HFdQ9O8drA?t=1m40s


----------



## zylon

*http://courtneypatton.com/*

Courtney Patton - Welcome Table
https://youtu.be/PNjH8rEJjDc?t=5s


The following snip taken from this excellent explanation and background of _'Welcome Table'_.
http://bilgrimage.blogspot.ca/2014/10/im-going-to-sit-at-welcome-table-one-of.html


----------



## jargey3000

how about a little humble pie? ....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAZlf_9ObLg


----------



## indexxx

jargey3000 said:


> how about a little humble pie? ....
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAZlf_9ObLg


I'm a sucker for anything Peter Frampton did. He was about 18 here.


----------



## zylon

> *"Sloop John B"* is a traditional folk song from the Bahamas, also known as "The John B. Sails", Wreck of the Sloop John B. and some other less used titles, which was included in Carl Sandburg's 1927 collection of folk songs The American Songbag. It is best known for its folk rock adaptation by the Beach Boys, which was produced and arranged by bandleader Brian Wilson.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sloop_John_B


Dwight Yoakam - "Sloop John B" (The Beach Boys cover)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=md09xy8ffX8



free upload pictures


----------



## zylon

*Tenting Tonight on the Old Camp Ground*

https://youtu.be/-QfUol_fIGo?t=3m44s



> We're tenting tonight on the old camp ground,
> Give us a song to cheer
> Our weary hearts, a song of home
> And friends we love so dear.
> 
> Chorus:
> Many are the hearts that are weary tonight,
> Wishing for the war to cease;
> Many are the hearts looking for the right
> To see the dawn of peace.
> Tenting tonight, tenting tonight,
> Tenting on the old camp ground.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tenting_on_the_Old_Camp_Ground




click image upload


----------



## zylon

*Melanie* - Brand New Key

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5LzOlNZPCc



> The roller skates in question would have been children's quad skates, which were clamped to the soles of ordinary shoes. The clamps were tightened with a special "key" that was basically a very simple socket wrench. The key was inevitably lost or misplaced, in which case a screwdriver or other tool could usually substitute, though at some inconvenience. Although the lyrics claim that the roller skates are "brand new", the girl has presumably lost her key: I roller skated to your door at daylight... I'm okay alone, but you got something I need











http://www.niftyfiftiesandbeyond.com/blog/roller-skates


----------



## jargey3000

zylon said:


> *Melanie* - Brand New Key
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5LzOlNZPCc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.niftyfiftiesandbeyond.com/blog/roller-skates


too lazy to google....but wasn't this song controversial or banned or something at the time? because the lyrics could be misconstrued... to have something to do with sex or something? or am i thinking about something else???


----------



## zylon

jargey3000 said:


> too lazy to google....but wasn't this song controversial or banned or something at the time? because the lyrics could be misconstrued... to have something to do with sex or something? or am i thinking about something else???


Yeppers, no need to google.
It's mentioned in the youtube description.



> Some listeners detected innuendo in the lyrics, with the key in its lock thought to be symbolizing sexual intercourse, or in phrases such as "I go pretty far" and "I've been all around the world".
> 
> Melanie has acknowledged the possibility of reading an unintended sexual innuendo in the song:
> 'Brand New Key' I wrote in about fifteen minutes one night. I thought it was cute; a kind of old thirties' tune. I guess a key and a lock have always been Freudian symbols, and pretty obvious ones at that. There was no deep serious expression behind the song, but people read things into it. They made up incredible stories as to what the lyrics said and what the song meant. In some places, it was even banned from the radio.
> 
> My idea about songs is that once you write them, you have very little say in their life afterward. It's a lot like having a baby. You conceive a song, deliver it, and then give it as good a start as you can. After that, it's on its own. People will take it any way they want to take it.


----------



## zylon

*Simani - Sim 'n' I*

*Simani, The Bless Of Age*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUjuEDPVdO0


Recorded at Sim's Studio, Belleoram
Bud Davidge: vocals, harmony vocals ; 
Sim Savory: accordion, rhythm and lead guitar, mandolin, bass ; 
Cyril Brown: bass ; Mick Higgins: steel guitar ; Dave Carey: fiddle ;
Wilf Sullivan: piano, harmony vocals.
RIP : Sim Savory









Sim Savory, left, seen during an early 1980s performance, 
founded Simani with Bud Davidge, right. 
Savory died on Tuesday. ((CBC))
Posted: Mar 17, 2010 2:08 PM NT


----------



## masa

I love everysong of Sonata Arctica if you want to check them out


----------



## wisdomlight

When She Cries - Restless Heart

I'll Be There - Bon Jovi 

Five For Fighting

sorry a bit old lol


----------



## zylon

5 sisters singing national anthem (US of A)

You know they're impressing the crowd when applesauce is delayed to the very end.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AcyCBdfgzWs

..........................................

For those who don't know the story behind "Star Spangled Banner":

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YaxGNQE5ZLA



> O say can you see, by the dawn's early light,
> What so proudly we hailed at the twilight's last gleaming,
> Whose broad stripes and bright stars through the perilous fight,
> O'er the ramparts we watched, were so gallantly streaming?
> And the rockets' red glare, the bombs bursting in air,
> Gave proof through the night that our flag was still there;
> O say does that star-spangled banner yet wave
> O'er the land of the free and the home of the brave?
> 
> -the rest here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Star-Spangled_Banner#Lyrics


----------



## jargey3000

is it just me...or does anyone else feel they could also do a good job on "The Star Spangled Banner" at a game opener???


----------



## jargey3000

maybe a new thread? "Songs You wont hear On The Radio"? here's one:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpPeQyT36Tg


----------



## zylon

*Power : Lyrics by John Hall*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doUR5KW-ii8

Power Lyrics by John Hall

*He's* Still The One


----------



## wisdomlight

marina628 said:


> I like 70's and 80s music ,some country and lately my IPOD plays Bruno Mars ,Garth Brooks,Journey(I love Steve Perry) ,Lady Gaga ,Beyonce ,Black Eyed Peas and of course Abba Never goes out of style!I love Music!Can you believe vinyl is back??


I love the 70's and 80's music too. It never goes out of style and tune.


----------



## zylon

*Jen Lane* - This Life of Mine

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTMzaS4MbdA&feature=youtu.be

http://jenlane.com/


----------



## sags

Well done video for this time of year..........kids will like it.


----------



## agent99

http://radio.securenetsystems.net/ce/index.cfm?stationCallSign=WEZV


----------



## zylon

*Ukrainian Christmas Carols*



> Published on Dec 16, 2016
> PLEASE ENJOY CHRISTMAS CAROLS FROM THE *SINGING SEMCHUK SISTERS* FROM DAYS GONE BY.
> A MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFqlTLyOz4I


----------



## 1980z28

Pogues 

fairytale of new york



enjoy


----------



## jargey3000

My favorite Christmas hymn:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNgdN92fPzw


----------



## indexxx

1980z28 said:


> Pogues
> 
> fairytale of new york
> 
> enjoy


Most requested Christmas song in Britain. Beautiful song by the great and tragic Shane McGowan.


----------



## Shanline

I am a music lover. I always love to hear music all the time. But for me I mostly like the 1990s songs. Which touch my mind always.


----------



## mordko

Yep, Fairytale is great.

Denis Leary is good too https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LP4-7VQV42k&list=TLXMfxXATGij0


----------



## 1980z28

indexxx said:


> Most requested Christmas song in Britain. Beautiful song by the great and tragic Shane McGowan.



Great

I own all there albums

Plus lots of Irish folk and NL folk


----------



## Nelley

Here is a great song for the holiday season https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5yhR_aiEI0


----------



## olivaw

^Nelley's favourite music: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U06jlgpMtQs


----------



## Nelley

olivaw said:


> ^Nelley's favourite music: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U06jlgpMtQs


Why do we think you have a big poster of Joe McCarthy over your bed?


----------



## olivaw

Nelley said:


> Why do we think you have a big poster of Joe McCarthy over your bed?


McCarthy was a disgusting bully. You'd have loved him.


----------



## zylon

*http://www.rose-royce.com/#!*

Rose Royce - I Wanna Get Next To You

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EO1nfSCKrU



> Rose Royce is a nine member band which Norman Whitfield-produced MCA soundtrack to the Richard Pryor movie Car Wash. With its hand-clapping, funky intro, exciting vocals and the band's great performance, the title track became one of the biggest dance songs ever, leaping to #1 on the pop and soul charts and taking Rose Royce with it. Fortunately, the group turned out to be neither a one-hit-wonder nor just a dance band. Rose Royce's follow up from the soundtrack, "I Wanna Get Next To You," was a gorgeous ballad as strong as anything Whitfield had provided to the Temptations and the performance was again outstanding.
> http://www.rose-royce.com/#!about-us


----------



## jargey3000

here's 2 from Ry:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OAuLaIJqhM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQ4_8N9hwRI


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion

Not going to call this my "favorite music" but as we are in the Christmas season this one by Meaghan Smith is a refreshing change from the "classics".


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion

But as classics go, I like the banter and rendition by Bing & Bowie in this one:


----------



## jargey3000

talk about classics!...better watch this Nobel winner before his people block it!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8qE6WQmNus


----------



## zylon

*http://www.waynerostad.com/*

Boy Howdy, it's been a long time since I heard Wayne Rostad.

As heard on VOWR.org a few minutes ago.

*Wayne Rostad* - Christmas In The Valley

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ieRCZLV-q4


----------



## zylon

*Slow day at the office?*



> A University of Wisconsin-Stout student pulled over for speeding last month near campus was rushing to give a presentation and didn’t know how to tie his necktie. According to the Menomonie Police Department, Officer Martin Folczyk spotted the student’s BMW speeding down 8th Street at 8:55 a.m. on the morning of Nov. 30 and initiated the stop. “I have to get a tie tied,” the driver said. “I have a presentation and I thought my buddy was home but he’s not, and I’m running behind.”
> 
> Before asking for his license and insurance, the officer asked the student for his tie, then loosely tied it around his own neck before handing it back. “While I do this, why don’t you grab your proof of insurance and your driver’s license real quick,” Officer Folczyk said. “Probably not the best knot, but it will work.” “Better than what I was going to do,” the student said. “Thank you so much.” The student was given a verbal warning.
> 
> *After seeing the video of the traffic stop, the police chief invited the driver back to the police station and taught him to properly tie his own tie.








(no music - turn your radio on)


----------



## zylon

Of ninety-one people aboard TU-154, sixty-five were members of *Alexandrov Ensemble* army choir, 
traveling to perform a New Year concert in Syria.
No survivors.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFapYxJCey4


> Celebratory concert to the Day of Defender of the Fatherland (02/23/2015)











https://www.flightglobal.com/news/articles/over-90-on-board-crashed-russian-military-tu-154-432739/


----------



## jargey3000

zylon said:


> (no music - turn your radio on)


that's nice.
guy coulda just as easily pulled out a gun while cop was tying the tie tho;....this is the US right?...
coulda been a whole different outcome...


----------



## dwyanec

I like listening to The Script songs as well as Chris Daughtry.


----------



## jargey3000

the wonderful John "Skinny" White
(you mainlanders'll prob. have to slow down the video, to try to understand what he's saying  )


----------



## zylon

*So what's it to you? she replied.*



> This Is The Song Here Comes That Rainbow Again by The Highwaymen (Johnny Cash, Willie Nelson, Kris Kristofferson and Waylon Jennings) From the Album The Road Goes on Forever


*The Highwaymen* - Here Comes That Rainbow Again

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RUvkW6Sijk


----------



## jargey3000

...how about a blast from the past... got 17:05 to spare.... still got the orig. album down in the basement..haha


----------



## zylon

*If Christian music offends you : move along : do not click.*

*NAC (New Apostolic Church) Cape Choir and Orchestra* do a fine job with this song.

Pentecostal Power

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRjycu25t18



> "Pentecostal Power" by Charles H. Gabriel (1856-1932) was first published in 1912 and appeared (higher key of Ab) in the Cokesbury Worship Hymnal. It has been a favorite hymn at revivals, camp meetings and evangelistic services and has been included in dozens of recent hymnals.
> https://www.umcdiscipleship.org/resources/pentecostal-power




image hosting over 5mb


----------



## jargey3000

_*If Christian music offends you : move along : do not click.
NAC (New Apostolic Church) Cape Choir and Orchestra do a fine job with this song.
*_
the only music that really offends me is some of the "new" country stuff! (not classic country), especially those girl country bands ---good lord! when i hear some of those notes I go like Kramer did when he hears Mary Hart on tv!! hahaha


----------



## aliwaaliwa

Listen to Interstellar movie soundtrack


----------



## jargey3000

aliwaaliwa said:


> Listen to Interstellar movie soundtrack


you talkin' to ME, aliwaaliwa? or just posting?


----------



## jargey3000

...either way... i just youtubed (is that a word?) it & scanned a few snippets of this.
Not sure how old you are ... but years ago, a band called pink floyd did a (much better IMHO) take on this, with an album called ummgumma...:




_set the controls for the heart of the Sun!!_


----------



## zylon

jargey3000 said:


> when i hear some of those notes I go like Kramer did when he hears Mary Hart on tv!! hahaha


oh-wow! that takes us back a while.

Kramer and the Hart dance:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-SQqKaaUbw

Would you like fries with those legs?










And filed under "better late than never", I watched *Planet of the Apes* (1968) for the first time this week.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGMJ_uRCW1I


----------



## jargey3000

....aaaahhh, what the hell..... brings back some memories .....halcyon days...love that word - "halcyon"...siiiigh...
come to think of it .....I WAS a god-damn hippie for a few years there........


----------



## indexxx

jargey3000 said:


> ....aaaahhh, what the hell..... brings back some memories .....halcyon days...love that word - "halcyon"...siiiigh...
> come to think of it .....I WAS a god-damn hippie for a few years there........


Jerry Mercer and Brian Greenway from this band went on to join the awesome April Wine. Canadiana!


----------



## james4beach

I've been watching some of Lady Gaga's performances on youtube. She's such an amazing artist.

Here's a great one: Lady Gaga & The Muppets Holiday Spectacular
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHKXMHOVTnU


----------



## jargey3000

james4beach said:


> I've been watching some of Lady Gaga's performances on youtube. She's such an amazing artist.
> 
> Here's a great one: Lady Gaga & The Muppets Holiday Spectacular
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHKXMHOVTnU


although i'm not a fan of today's "music"? i gotta hand it to gaga ...she's pretty talented...


----------



## jargey3000

indexxx said:


> Jerry Mercer and Brian Greenway from this band went on to join the awesome April Wine. Canadiana!


'da Wine' were a big draw (no pun intended!) here, back in the day, when not many 'big acts' found there way to this neck of the woods...


----------



## jargey3000

whoda ever thunk it?....bobby does hoagy


----------



## zylon

*Ronnie Rose* - The Bum They Called Joe

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgtXqgylsXU









http://www.newyorker.com/culture/culture-desk/turning-life-into-cartoons


----------



## zylon

*Gord Drake*- I'll Be All Smiles Tonight (full album)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQPK-F9uXWs

Published on Sep 26, 2016
1_ 0:00 Written In Stone (C. Hunt)
2_ 2:48 Fallen Leaves
3_ 6:23 Come Home Jig
4_ 8:12 All Rivers Flow To The Sea (C. Hunt)
5_ 11:36 I'll Be All Smiles Tonight (Trad)
6_ 14:45 Heading Home (J. Drake)
7_ 18:47 Walking piece Of Heaven (M. Robbins)
8_ 22:07 Do You Know
9_ 24:02 Miquelon Saga (T. Keeping)
10_ 26:11 Six Days On The Road


----------



## SWIG

Corb Lund!


----------



## mrPPincer

^OK 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDY6bWT5oTM&list=PL11D0DC7FD70F2D86


----------



## vega

*clear blue water*

Bills by LunchMoney Lewis.

The above title is a dance song and a Korean choreographer popularized it. I heard about it for the first time in 1 Million Studio in Youtube. 

I also like Material Girl by Madonna.


----------



## stxavier224

Hotel California by Eagles


----------



## zylon

*Plaça de Sant Roc, Sabadell, Barcelona, Spain*

Beethoven’s “Ode to Joy” Movingly Flashmobbed in Spain

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fj6r3-sQr58

29,547,229 views


----------



## sags

Disturbed also gave a whole new meaning to The Sounds of Silence.

The Disturbed karaoke version is a lot easier for a guy to try to sing as well.

Art Garfunkel had made that a challenge........LOL.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUtPaHQgMBI


----------



## sags

Garrison Keillor and Lynn Peterson from a Prairie Home Companion show.

"I Remember Loving You".......with some nice guitar picking.

I thought the Prairie Home Companion movie was great. I wish they would do another.


----------



## tonymassedm

Coldplay, Iron Maiden, Guns and Roses, Eagles.


----------



## zylon

*Let's dance the night away - Titanic can only sink once!*

Jérôme Robert - Adios Dolores (Robert) / Chiquitita (Mouskouri / ABBA)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XR0gLTwuVcM

3,117,297 views


----------



## hystat

I started writing and recording some demos last winter. 

https://soundcloud.com/gm123lmb/kickd3min

Hope to get back to it soon but crushed my left index finger at work so won't be playing guitar for a couple months at least.


----------



## zylon

*Stephen Hill* - Something Within

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkAmeE2raec

I have the entire album _Gaither - Canadian Homecoming_ on iTunes, but have no idea how to upload it to this location. Perhaps it isn't possible or even legal.


----------



## jargey3000

zylon said:


> *Stephen Hill* - Something Within
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkAmeE2raec
> 
> I have the entire album _Gaither - Canadian Homecoming_ on iTunes, but have no idea how to upload it to this location. Perhaps it isn't possible or even legal.


No offence zylon.... i watch that Gaither show on PBS from time to time. I do like most of the music... but I find a number of the people on there ...I dunno..... a little freaky ...????


----------



## zylon

jargey3000 said:


> No offence zylon....


You tryin' to pick a fight BOY?

Like my 5th grade teacher (ex army) used to say:
"If you want to fight - join the army".


----------



## zylon

jargey3000 said:


> I find a number of the people on there ...I dunno..... a little freaky ...????


Oh, never mind.
This guy is definitely more than a little freaky.

*Mark Lowry*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQuGizjoCTY


----------



## none




----------



## zylon

Alrighty then; if Christians annoy you so effing much - off with your head!










Persian Women: The Beautiful Women of Iran

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPumk7d91H4&spfreload=5

____________________
Aloha SnackBar


----------



## WGZ

Uplifting electronic music, where it's at for me. Female vocals of the heavens.

Vocal/Hardstyle
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y167VOAvHS4

Vocal/Trance
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_AlcxtzDBg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2p5gKZl5fW4

Vocal/House
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZyyxuBiFAI


----------



## sags




----------



## tim_yonkers

*happy clappy*

Rammstein, Rammstein and Rammstein. Its all Rammstein from me...


----------



## jargey3000

..yeeaaaahh!!! .....DaswhutI'mtalkin'bout!!>..........


----------



## Dilbert

That's great! I have to admit I'm not a big C&W fan, but Glen's version of Jimmy Webb's songs were fantastic. I mean Wichita Lineman, By the Time I Get to Phoenix and Galveston were mainstream pop back in the day.


----------



## sags

Celine Dion continues to be amazing......


----------



## zylon

Exactly what the doctor ordered for frugal CMFers;
some entertainment with everyday low prices revealed.

*Reno and Smiley* Kroger TV Show

https://youtu.be/NYPKyPyFnL0?t=5m29s

ground beef 39¢ per lb
pork roast 25¢ per lb
california oranges 59¢ 5lb bag
shortening 49¢ 3lb can
apples 29¢ 2lb bag
tomato soup 10¢ can
catsup 19¢
green beans 19¢ can

Those prices are from days of black & white.
It's obvious to me, that watching colour TV causes price inflation.


----------



## zylon

*Johnny Reid - Darlin'*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoahBnjAZns
1,818,969 views

- with dancing girls


----------



## Moneytoo

My current favorite (yep, I'm a belieber... *facepalm* )


----------



## jargey3000

Dilbert said:


> That's great! I have to admit I'm not a big C&W fan, but Glen's version of Jimmy Webb's songs were fantastic. I mean Wichita Lineman, By the Time I Get to Phoenix and Galveston were mainstream pop back in the day.


AGRRED!
And Dilbert, ya gotta learn to appreciate _classic_ country music - not the annoying "wall of sound" shite that passes for c&W today!
here's one to get you started


----------



## Moneytoo

Today's favourite:


----------



## zylon

*Dottie West - Medley*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMebmyxzMqo



> On Aug. 30, 1991, West was en route to the Grand Ole Opry in a car that Rogers had given her during her financial hardships. When the car stalled, the Opry member called her neighbor, George Thackton, who came to her aid. However, as he was speeding to get West to the venue on time, Thackton lost control of his vehicle, crashing into the central divider of the road as he was exiting the freeway. Although West originally did not seem injured, she suffered both a ruptured spleen and a lacerated liver, and she died several days later, during her third operation, after receiving 30 units of blood in an attempt to save her life.


Read More: Dottie West Dies | http://theboot.com/dottie-west-dies-dead/?trackback=tsmclip



screen shot pc


----------



## 1980z28

I own about 3000 albums,one of my hobbys are 2 channel stereo
I have a Oracle paris,vpi scout and a vpi classic 2 also clearaudio concept turntables,,,it is a little over the top but this is a great hobby for retirement
View attachment 15066
View attachment 15074
View attachment 15082
View attachment 15090


Heart one of my first albums
View attachment 15098


----------



## jargey3000

very nice camaroman!!
3000 LPs??? Wow! what type of music mostly? ...i think did a post awhile back ...about selling off most of my LPs when we moved houses.
One on the biggest regrets I have!!!


----------



## jargey3000

Every now & then...I'm reminded to sing this song :smug:
Here's the "orignal' version....and, a "scenic" one...for the tourists....






oops only allowed i video!


----------



## jargey3000

here ya go ...#2


----------



## mrPPincer

^Love the old school C&W stuff and the newfie song 'surrounded by water', and Believer was nice, maybe a track from a movie Moneytoo? otherwise why would he be trading head punches with 59 y/o Dolph Lundgren in the vid, (although if any 59 y/o movie actor could prolly dish out at least as much as he gets it's him).

My latest discovery. 
Can't believe I've been on this planet over 50 years and not known about her..


----------



## Moneytoo

mrPPincer said:


> Believer was nice, maybe a track from a movie Moneytoo? otherwise why would he be trading head punches with 59 y/o Dolph Lundgren in the vid, (although if any 59 y/o movie actor could prolly dish out at least as much as he gets it's him).


No, surprisingly just a music video  The song appeared in the trailer for Murder on the Orient Express where its usage was met with mixed response.



mrPPincer said:


> My latest discovery.
> Can't believe I've been on this planet over 50 years and not known about her..


Too complex for my taste... sigh


----------



## zylon

*frisson (pronounced free-sawn)*

'Skin orgasms' - sure, sure, it's about music!

http://theconversation.com/why-do-only-some-people-get-skin-orgasms-from-listening-to-music-59719



> Listening to emotionally moving music is the most common trigger of *frisson*, but some feel it while looking at beautiful artwork, watching a particularly moving scene in a movie or having physical contact with another person. Studies have shown that roughly two-thirds of the population feels frisson, and frisson-loving Reddit users have even created a page to share their favourite frisson-causing media.


Frisson inducing (for some) _*Hymn of the Cherubim*_ Tchaikovsky

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZQzW_QfPew

........................................... Beethoven vs Bieber


----------



## Moneytoo

I think I'm still "allergic" to classical music as that's all that they'd been playing on TV "back in the USSR" when yet another "great party leader" died (and they seemed to be dying quite often ) or some other "disaster". 

So you come home from school, want to watch 1 cartoon (that you've probably seen 10 times already, but 10 minutes that's all that was allocated for children entertainment daily) or 1 movie (most likely about WWII, that you also have seen a few times) before bed - but nope, it's freaking classical music, on the only TV channel, called simply "The 1st Channel"... 

This song ("based on" Prokofiev - Dance of the Knights) is the closest to classical music that I really liked:






(But your frisson description makes me wonder why my mother-in-law loves classical music so much - she often tells us that it gives her "murashki" (goosebumps) lol)


----------



## zylon

^^ those pesky mothers-in-law ^^

Classical not my first choice of music, although I occasionally come across a selection that tickles my fancy.

Disney cartoons are the very best for introducing classical music to youngsters; most kids don't even realize that they're listening to, and enjoying cl.m.

https://youtu.be/WDmNwyVNqHE?t=1m53s









http://www.classicfm.com/discover-m...ilm-tv/five-times-disney-did-classical-music/


----------



## Dilbert

jargey3000 said:


> AGRRED!
> And Dilbert, ya gotta learn to appreciate _classic_ country music - not the annoying "wall of sound" shite that passes for c&W today!
> here's one to get you started


Nope Jargey, I don't think it will sway me! I'm more of a jazz, rock and sixties pop tunes guy. Two channel reproduction is a huge hobby for me too.

They're going to have to pry my vinyl from my cold, dead fingers!


----------



## zylon

*I Heard the Bluebirds Sing* (The Zolla Boys bios)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfhoKARI3-g

Lots of folks credit Jim Ed Brown with writing _I Heard the Bluebirds Sing_ because of the huge hit *The Browns* had with it in 1957.

But as any bare foot, cow-herding, stubble-jumping, youngster on the Canadian Rockies eastern slope knows, Calgary disc jockey *Hod Pharis* wrote and recorded this song in 1952.



> Hod Pharis was also a well-known disc jockey on Calgary radio from the 1950s through the 1970s and later in British Columbia. His final performance was to raise funds to help the children in Mexico who were struggling to survive in the aftermath of the earthquakes in 2000. “I can’t think of a more befitting final curtain for Hod Pharis” said his widow, Linda Pharis. Hod died on February 12, 2001 at age 72.


http://www.cshf.ca/song/i-heard-the-bluebirds-sing/


----------



## zylon

Gratuitous sax and violins.

*All of Me*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEY1FC4ddl8


----------



## jargey3000

R.I.P Glen


----------



## jargey3000

for the "day after"


----------



## zylon

*John Prine - Hello In There*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfwGkplB_sY



1,482,296 views


----------



## jargey3000

Hello....


----------



## zylon

*A cheery song from Smilin' Jimmie ...*

A Drunkard's Child by *Jimmie Rodgers* (1929)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taCcNtIU0VI

As heard in this fine movie at about 1:05:00

That Evening Sun - Full Movie

https://youtu.be/Skz6OsNFaJ4?t=1h5m9s


----------



## jargey3000

the GREAT Jimmie Rodgers!


----------



## zylon

*major snow shovelling workout in the morning*

Snow Shovelin' Man - *Bob King*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adP3kfOPk1U



*Edit to add:*

Snowfall totals in centimetres:


----------



## Spidey

My daughter would call this "dad music" but still one of my favorites.


----------



## jargey3000

good one spidey...
here's another one of my favs...from the same era


----------



## Spidey

Good song Jargey. Here's a version of the same song that I've posted on my Facebook account before. Very powerful imagery (some of it a little disturbing).


----------



## cablex

Do anyone here listen to songs from Thailand or Cambodia?


----------



## zylon

cablex said:


> Do anyone here listen to songs from Thailand or Cambodia?


Why not post some you like?


----------



## zylon

*We remember - forgetting not.*

MERLE HAGGARD - A Soldier's Last Letter

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mD8bUX7wZi8


----------



## jargey3000

...in a somewhat lighter vein....


----------



## zylon

*Fischer Chöre - Vino Griego - Griechischer Wein - Greek Wine*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-wRJ0Sp-ms

"The Fischer Choirs perform a version of "Greek Wine" (Griechischer Wein in German, or Greek Wine in English). /// LYRICS IN GERMAN - LYRICS IN GERMAN ↓↓ /// "Griechischer Wein" is a song originally composed and sung by the Austrian Udo Jürgens, with a Spanish version of the canary José Vélez and here masterly interpreted by the Fischer Choirs.

"Udo Jürgens, artistic name of Jürgen Udo Bockelmann, was born on September 30, 1934 in Klagenfurt, Carinthia (Austria) and died in Münsterlingen (Switzerland) on December 21, 2014. He was an Austrian popular music composer and singer whose career spanned more than fifty years. He has composed more than 800 songs and has sold more than 100 million albums. Even in his seventy-six years he continues to give concerts and attracts audiences of all ages.

"*The Fischer Choirs* are a choral group of children, young people, men and mixed who sing under the direction of Gotthilf Fischer. Its headquarters are located in the German city of Stuttgart. In 1946, at the age of 18, Gotthilf Fischer assumed the direction of the Deizisau Choir and later did the same with other choirs. These are sometimes combined to form a combined chorus that encompasses some 1,500 voices. The first appearance on television was in 1969. With their presentation at the 1974 FIFA World Cup Germany, they became known internationally. The main tours are held in Rome, Jerusalem and the United States. These choirs are very popular on German television and participate in many entertainment programs. In 1990, Gotthilf Fischer and his choirs were in charge of their own program, Strasse der Lieder (The Way of Songs). The group's repertoire incorporates traditional songs and choral, classical and operatic themes."


----------



## zylon

*Christmas In Heaven*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMZrjRm2J6U
33,577 views



> BESY Choir since 1981.
> 
> BESY Choir is a choir formed by the Youth Committee of The Bible Society of India, Aizawl Auxiliary.
> 
> The name 'BESY' means 'Bible Society' taken from the the first and last letters of each of these words Bible and Society.


----------



## Mukhang pera

If anyone else here appreciates Greig.

Hilsen fra Norge. God yul alle.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfYw4EldCUE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r__Dk4oWGJQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bR3N1yBEGbw


----------



## Mukhang pera

And there's always that haunting intermezzo from Cavalleria rusticana.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7OvsVSWB4TI


----------



## zylon

Ever wondered why we sing "Auld Lang Syne" on New Year's Eve? *Blame Canada.* 
Listen here to find out.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPUfxLHaAME

*Sissel Kyrkjebø* - Auld Lang Syne
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4r74IIKbh8


----------



## jargey3000

never heard of her.
she looks like Shania ?? !!!
nice song, but they'll never top guy's version 
Happy New Yrea !!! All the Bescht in '08! (hic!)


----------



## Metaz

My favourite in this days; Mike Candys - Anubis www youtube.com/watch?v=I7xgCtn8374


----------



## jargey3000

in honor of the Winter Olympics , here's the new (united) Korean national anthem:


----------



## jane21august

*Favourite song*

Love these songs

Sick Boy - The Chainsmokers 
All I want - Emma Bale
Jake Bugg - Waiting ft. Noah Cyrus
Rag'n'Bone Man - Human 
Ain't No Rest for the wicked
Sinnerman
Frank Sinatra--My Way


----------



## jargey3000

always liked this one...
and those 'fros & orange collars - MERCY!


----------



## Spidey

^ Nice song. Smooth as a glass of fine whiskey.


----------



## jargey3000

what the hey.....


----------



## Big Kahuna

jargey3000 said:


> what the hey.....


Good song-as is this one https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Tq-UsaRchI


----------



## jargey3000

Big Kahuna said:


> Good song-as is this one https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Tq-UsaRchI


never a big Rush fan....geddy's voice gives me the shivers....
but, give'em their due....


----------



## Big Kahuna

jargey3000 said:


> never a big Rush fan....geddy's voice gives me the shivers....
> but, give'em their due....


How about this voice https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLarDhciHY0


----------



## jargey3000

Big Kahuna said:


> How about this voice https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLarDhciHY0


now we're talkin' !!

or this:


----------



## Big Kahuna

jargey3000 said:


> now we're talkin' !!
> 
> or this:


Weird guy-on that note https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsC4kf6x_Q0


----------



## jargey3000

you'd probably like ol' "scratch":


----------



## Big Kahuna

jargey3000 said:


> you'd probably like ol' "scratch":


Here I am at 7 years old playing drums Tom Sawyer https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MR_x_vrSZBM


----------



## sags




----------



## cowolter

*My favorite are*

1. The Bealtes
2. Rush
3. The Who


----------



## jargey3000

cowolter said:


> 1. The Bealtes
> 2. Rush
> 3. The Who


2 outta 3 aint bad...lol


----------



## Neytagu

Rap(80's, 90's and early 00's)
Be careful, bad words!

Also, guys, maybe someone knows the right answer,

Are there any people here who play online casinos? How is it generally, is it realistic to win? I want to try, suggest a reliable service. There are so many of them now, it's very hard to choose. What do you think about this login Topaze casino, I found it here Login at Topaze Casino | CasinosLogin It's just that a lot of sites have ads coming out of various holes and you just get tired of them. But here everything is clean and you only see cool slots that will help you relax from the problems of the real world and you can also earn good money.


----------



## Big Kahuna

cowolter said:


> 1. The Bealtes
> 2. Rush
> 3. The Who


1.Zeppelin
2.The Who
3.Allman Brothers
4.Steely Dan
5.Rush


----------



## jargey3000

1. bob dylan
2. everybody else
&#55356;&#57107;


----------



## jargey3000

....thinking of the King tonite......gone 42 years....


----------



## jargey3000




----------



## OnlyMyOpinion

Ram Jam, damn.

If you like shredding, you might enjoy watching this one:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VITuap0JcTo

And this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erRw9gVlRd4


----------



## pwm

Bach, Handel, Telemann, Vivaldi, Corelli, Scarltti. If it ain't Baroque, then don't fix it.


----------

